# 2010 Northeast Summer Rally



## rdvholtwood

*2010 North East Summer Rally*
*Twin Grove, KOA
Pine Grove, PA
June 17-20, 2010
*​*
*​*







*​*
*​*
*​*[hr]*​*
*​*​*​​​​*POTLUCK DETAILS*​*
*Potluck Dinner will take place at 4:00pm Saturday evening at the Pavilion. (We will make sure everyone knows where that weekend)

Items to bring:
1. Salad's
2. Appetizer's
3. Camping Style Sandwich's (I can bring my Grill up or can be crock pot items)
4. Dessert's

Please bring enough that would feed your family plus a couple of extra. We want to keep this ecomomical for all, so just prepare your favorite camping item that falls under one of the above categories and pretend you are having a couple of Outbacker friends over to share. We should have plenty to go around with 24 families coming to the party. (So far!)

When you decide what you want to bring to the dinner please PM either *'rdvholtwood' or 'mikenkristipa'*

Please supply your own utensils, plates, and beverages.

Any other suggestions would be great!
​[hr]​​ Those who have ordered are designated with an "S" below​Pot luck items will be listed in RED​​​​*Rally Group:*​​F20 - Diesel Dave Pork Barbecue, Sandwich Buns, & Coleslaw
F28 - Diesel Dave friends 
F60 - Navy Cranes 
F66 - Tessier Family - Rice crispy treats and a strawberry/spinach salad​F76 - Wayne - O (S) Jamacian Jerk Chicken. 
F80 - Clarkely (S) Choc. Chip Cookies and Chicken Divan
F82 - Dennis & Ang Dirty Rice, Sausage and Shrimp Dip
F83 - Andy Spisak Macaroni Salad (Tuna and Egg Style) Chocolate Chip Cookies 
F84 - Bonnie West Meatballs and Sauce, Rolls, and Home Made Ice Cream
I52 - Reeves Family Pulled Pork and Rolls, and Smoked Trout with Crackers
K38 - Clarkes Mom & Dad Homemade Sliced Roast beef for sandwiches, Rolls, Provolone, horseradish, Banana cake
L40 - 'Ohana - Homemade Sloppy Joes and Rolls​M10 - Rhodunda Family Cherry Cobbler and Home Made Ice Cream
N36 - huntr70 Sheet Cake Dessert​N38 - Hootbob (S) Hot Dogs & Rolls w/ Coney Island Chili & condiments (onions,ketchup mustard relish) & 1/4 barrel birch beer
N42 - tdvffjohn
N50 - jasonz Pierogies & Fruit Salad​P20 - Just_Add_Dirt Waldorf Salad
P30 - sydmeg1012 Buffalo Wings
P40 - mikenkristipa (S) Potato Salad with Smoked Sausage
Q42 - Brett&Ann Chicken strips with onion and peppers
Q44 - rdvholtwood - Bean or Asian Coleslaw Salad
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 - LLee780 2 Beer Can Chickens & Peach Cobbler
R22 - Jnk36jnk (S)

[hr]*Activity Schedule: *
​The main group activity will be held on Saturday, June 19th; however, outside of this date, the campgound offers: Paintball, Segway Tours, Shuffle Bard, Amusment Rides (kids), Ice Cream Palor, Basketball & Tetherball Court, Volleyball Court, Horshoes, Rec Center, Game Arcade, Movie Theater, Mini Golf, Fitness Center, Pool, and more planned activities offered by the campground.​​*Saturday June 19th*​​*12pm* - Treasure Hunt (Navycranes) - tub-o-goo and Washer Toss​Location: in field behind the campsites I, L, & F​​*4pm* - Potluck Dinner @ Pavillion​​*8-11pm* Pool Party (Exclusive - for - Outbackers and guests)​​​​ *Questions? - contact Just Add Dirt*​*
*​


----------



## mikenkristipa

I'm good with keeping it at Drummer Boy. I like the way we set up and kept everyone (for the most part) in a group.

If anyone has any suggestions for other campgrounds for the second annual NE Summer Rally please let us know. We are open to take a look.

I think having it in Gettysburg made it attractive to have Outbacker's from 8 different states attend the Rally.

Mike


----------



## Irishcampers

We had a great time and we'd vote to go back to Drummerboy. Even though we don't live to far, we had fun touring the battlefields and agree with Mike that it's a good attraction for others. I thought that the section of the campground was very nice for keeping the Outbackers together. We had some nice conversations with people just wandering around.

Rick, thank you very much for jumping in again to coordinate!


----------



## 'Ohana

We would definitely be up for another outing. However I think we could have more family's in attendance if the date's were pushed out say another week or two as to allow for school closings.

Ed


----------



## bradnjess

Count us in!







Although I agree w/ Ed, a least a week later would be great. After leaving DB/Gettysburg we decided we'd definatly be going back. So I foresee us doing the whole week or close to it if its near Gettysburg next year. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.

Brad


----------



## Bennitt5

we also would be interseted in going back again next year for another Rally. July time frame would work better for us because Corning New York schools don't get out until around the 22nd of June and we would like to stay longer.

Regards:
Bennitt 5


----------



## camping479

'Ohana said:


> We would definitely be up for another outing. However I think we could have more family's in attendance if the date's were pushed out say another week or two as to allow for school closings.
> 
> Ed


That was the main reason we couldn't go, right in the middle of final exams for the girls. A couple of weeks later and we would be able to make it.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

I will definitely check into some alternate dates - it sounds like June may be out and maybe mid - July?


----------



## mikenkristipa

Rick,

A couple of weeks after the 4th of July maybe. Or maybe even over the 4th holiday. If we are staying in Gettysburg that may be pretty cool over the 4th. I think the 4th falls on a Sunday next year, so most will have off on Monday. Don't know that the campground would prefer that.......We help fill an off weekend for them.....They will more than likely be full no matter what on the 4th holiday.

Just some thoughts.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

Sounds like a plan! I will check into it


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I am sorry, but unless DB can come up with a children's playground close to where we are are camping; I vote for some where else. I dont know about the rest of you but my kid got real bored with playing on that rock at DieselDave site all weekend (I think DieselDave got tired of it too), The pool was cool but it closed at 6pm and there was nowhere for them to ride a bike or scooters, being that the whole area was on a graveled, steep, hill. DB doesn't have an area in the campground to accomodate all of us Outbacker's, as a group, besides the back area. I did speak to Beverly about us moving closer to the ammenities for the next rally, but the only space even conceivable is just to the left of the entrance, next to Highway 15 (very, very noisy). 
We're all for having it after school is out in all states. 
In two weeks we're going to Old Mill Stream CG in central PA; most of the Outback Nor'easters are familiar with http://www.oldmillstreamcampground.com/
It's proximity to stuff like Hershey Park, Dutch Wonderland, Amish Country and tons of other stuff to do, make it very attractive, and it's not very far from Gettysburg. I will check into the possibility of having it there and get back to you, Rick & Mike since you two and Clark, organized the last one. In spite of what I said above, we did have a great time and we have the good, great fortune of making the next one even better.
Eric


----------



## rdvholtwood

How does eveyone feel about moving the rally?

DB worked really close with us on discounts, etc, and reserving sites. I like Mike's idea if its around the 4th - I am sure they would have some pretty neat stuff to do around the 4th....We have an established rapore with DB - I vote for DB again for this year!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

If circumstances allow, we would be interested, no matter where.

Just an FYI, the anniversary of the battle is July 1-3. Having it in Gettysburg at that time would allow for people to see the battle reenactments, but it would also be incredibly crowded.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Since I still have a deposit sitting at DB from cancelling late, that would work for me but I can get there anytime. My personal feelings are to see the rallies move around to different locations which changes the driving distances for all, some more, some less. Thats not to say going back to a good location a second time would not be good just not in succession.

Heshey area would be fun.

John


----------



## 'Ohana

We'll go anywhere. I was just thinking of campgrounds with lots of amenities and that are extremely large and accessible to lots of Outbackers from many states. Twin Grove/Pine Grove KOA came to mind. We took a ride there last month to check it out and it is HUGE and they just added a ton of sites - even have an amusement park for kids and a lot of pavilions. Just a thought. Like I said - doesn't matter to us - we'll be there as long as the dates work with school.

We're also very willing to help in any way possible.

Hope.


----------



## clarkely

'Ohana said:


> We'll go anywhere. I was just thinking of campgrounds with lots of amenities and that are extremely large and accessible to lots of Outbackers from many states. Twin Grove/Pine Grove KOA came to mind. We took a ride there last month to check it out and it is HUGE and they just added a ton of sites - even have an amusement park for kids and a lot of pavilions. Just a thought. Like I said - doesn't matter to us - we'll be there as long as the dates work with school.
> 
> We're also very willing to help in any way possible.
> 
> Hope.


Twin Grove is an Awesome Place!!! Shhhhhhh don't tell people about it........a lot don't know of it







, Diner, a Separate Nice Ice Cream Shop, a small slide....but free









It is also right off of Rte 81, 10 miles north of 78, so it is easy for people to get to.
Jellystone, Quarryville is also an awesome place, and it is not far from lancaster.......

Or maybe we do it further North.............Finger Lakes, Lake George.............just a thought.........for something different.

My vote Would be for TwinGrove........... Great Call Ohana!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

tdvffjohn said:


> Since I still have a deposit sitting at DB from cancelling late, that would work for me but I can get there anytime. My personal feelings are to see the rallies move around to different locations which changes the driving distances for all, some more, some less. Thats not to say going back to a good location a second time would not be good just not in succession.
> 
> Heshey area would be fun.
> 
> John


Wasn't Spring Gulch done in succession - what was the reason for that?

Basically, anywhere would be open, however, its the amenities and the availability that is the issue. I found working with DB very enjoyable - not to say other CG's wouldn't be. If we can come up with a list, I would be happy to investigate and let you know what I find. We have a whole year to do this - so it doesn't have to be rushed. I like change too and am willing to go somewhere else. We just need to make sure that the rally CG can support our group and our needs.

Maybe we can kick some ideas around as to what we would like to do at the next Rally - and see if the CG's we are interested in can provide for our group.

Rick


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> Since I still have a deposit sitting at DB from cancelling late, that would work for me but I can get there anytime. My personal feelings are to see the rallies move around to different locations which changes the driving distances for all, some more, some less. Thats not to say going back to a good location a second time would not be good just not in succession.
> 
> Heshey area would be fun.
> 
> John


Wasn't Spring Gulch done in succession - what was the reason for that?

Basically, anywhere would be open, however, its the amenities and the availability that is the issue. I found working with DB very enjoyable - not to say other CG's wouldn't be. If we can come up with a list, I would be happy to investigate and let you know what I find. We have a whole year to do this - so it doesn't have to be rushed. I like change too and am willing to go somewhere else. We just need to make sure that the rally CG can support our group and our needs.

Maybe we can kick some ideas around as to what we would like to do at the next Rally - and see if the CG's we are interested in can provide for our group.

Rick
[/quote]

In speaking to the group who did the last spring gulch rally............they booked fro rate X, when they showed up for the rally they needed to pay more to Rate X, which was already paid...............

Basically they showed up and were charged more................. Thus they said....good we won't be back, so on behalf of those outbackers.............Spring Gulch is out!!

I personally am into going different places.............I like the Variety is spice of life saying.............

Knoebels could support us as well...........

Twin grove also has a bandshell if we wanted to hire a magician or such for the kids...............i know a couple of years ago.....when we went they had a magic show for the kids, as a free included activity. their special event page says they have four Pavillions to accomodate 80 people...............Rick you may need to go camping there and check it out yourself


----------



## tdvffjohn

The reason for Spring Gulch multiple times was because it was close to Leon and the pig roast trailer.


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> The reason for Spring Gulch multiple times was because it was close to Leon and the pig roast trailer.


Yeah, it was kind of a PITA to run 1 1/2 hrs each way to pick up the pig and roaster.......

I like Pine Grove /Twin Grove as far as the size and ammenities. Centrally located along a major interstate also- I-81.

Just be forewarned........if you pick a holiday weekend, and need to cancel, you lose your deposit. Ask me how I know that









Also, is close to Hershey Park, within an hour of Knoebels Grove Park, Cabela's, and the Hollywood Casino, if anyone is inclined to drop some coin......

Also, is one of Hootbob's favorite CG's, and I'm sure Peg has some connections there yet........

Steve


----------



## clarkely

huntr70 said:


> The reason for Spring Gulch multiple times was because it was close to Leon and the pig roast trailer.


Yeah, it was kind of a PITA to run 1 1/2 hrs each way to pick up the pig and roaster.......

I like Pine Grove /Twin Grove as far as the size and ammenities. Centrally located along a major interstate also- I-81.

Just be forewarned........if you pick a holiday weekend, and need to cancel, you lose your deposit. Ask me how I know that









Also, is close to Hershey Park, within an hour of Knoebels Grove Park, Cabela's, and the Hollywood Casino, if anyone is inclined to drop some coin......

Also, is one of Hootbob's favorite CG's, and I'm sure Peg has some connections there yet........

Steve
[/quote]

Close enough for the roaster?????????

Or we coud do a Quartered Chicken barbecue........................


----------



## rdvholtwood

Dosen't matter to me either way - I am in favor of trying different places.........


----------



## huntr70

clarkely said:


> Close enough for the roaster?????????
> 
> Or we coud do a Quartered Chicken barbecue........................


Probably would be...............

We would have to ask Leon (Kernfour) if he would be willing to do it again.

They may even have a roaster there, I know they have a few pavilions with full kitchens, but not sure what exactly is in them.

Steve


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Pine Grove sounds wonderful to me:
AMENITIES :
Full hook-Up RV Sites Pull-Thru RV Sites Cable TV Kampstore/Gift Shop Restaurant Recreation Center Game Arcade Pavilion Banquet Facilities Movie Theatre Planned Activities & Tours Mini-Golf Horseshoes Volleyball Court Basketball Court Paintball Playgrounds Hot showers Ampitheatre/Band Shell 
Laundry Facilities One-and Two Room camping cabins Two room Standard and deluxe cottages Propane Live Music Every Weekend Firewood Swimming Pool 
Bike Rentals Segway Rentals Shuffle Board Amusement Rides Ice Cream Parlor The 1950s Allan Herschell carousel, the towering ferris wheel, live "Music in the Park" in the band shell every weekend from Memorial Day to Labor Day, and well planned theme weekends

I'm sold already and then I read:
Enjoy beer or wine now served at the restaurant!!!!!









Sounds like the kiddies will have lots to do, thereby leaving adults more playtime.

This sounds like the kinda place outbackers should have their ralley.

Anyway we're all up for different locations. We've got about 12 trips planned this year and none of them are at the same location; We like variety.
I agree with it making the travel distance more equal to other OB'rs... Heck DB was a 45 min drive for me, but I'd rather have it at a venue that has ammenities accessable without having to rent a golf cart.
Happy trails to all

PS: I blew a relitively new tire on my 28KRS, this past week, on the way to WV on I-81! *thanks to a fellow trailer- tower who alerted me to the tire in the throws of destruction*.. turns out my 28 KRS came from the factory with tires that can just barely handle the load of the trailer at it GVWR; no wiggle room!!
Be aware fellow Outbackers: the Four -14" ST205 Load range "C" tires that come on most Outbacks can only carry a total capacity of 7040 LBS!


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> Pine Grove sounds wonderful to me:
> AMENITIES :
> Full hook-Up RV Sites Pull-Thru RV Sites Cable TV Kampstore/Gift Shop Restaurant Recreation Center Game Arcade Pavilion Banquet Facilities Movie Theatre Planned Activities & Tours Mini-Golf Horseshoes Volleyball Court Basketball Court Paintball Playgrounds Hot showers Ampitheatre/Band Shell
> Laundry Facilities One-and Two Room camping cabins Two room Standard and deluxe cottages Propane Live Music Every Weekend Firewood Swimming Pool
> Bike Rentals Segway Rentals Shuffle Board Amusement Rides Ice Cream Parlor The 1950s Allan Herschell carousel, the towering ferris wheel, live "Music in the Park" in the band shell every weekend from Memorial Day to Labor Day, and well planned theme weekends
> 
> I'm sold already and then I read:
> Enjoy beer or wine now served at the restaurant!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the kiddies will have lots to do, thereby leaving adults more playtime.
> 
> This sounds like the kinda place outbackers should have their ralley.
> 
> Anyway we're all up for different locations. We've got about 12 trips planned this year and none of them are at the same location; We like variety.
> I agree with it making the travel distance more equal to other OB'rs... Heck DB was a 45 min drive for me, but I'd rather have it at a venue that has ammenities accessable without having to rent a golf cart.
> Happy trails to all
> 
> PS: I blew a relitively new tire on my 28KRS, this past week, on the way to WV on I-81! *thanks to a fellow trailer- tower who alerted me to the tire in the throws of destruction*.. turns out my 28 KRS came from the factory with tires that can just barely handle the load of the trailer at it GVWR; no wiggle room!!
> Be aware fellow Outbackers: the Four -14" ST205 Load range "C" tires that come on most Outbacks can only carry a total capacity of 7040 LBS!


Eric, how long were you running on one tire? did you feel it to see how hot the remaining one was on that side? I would replace that one as well, if not all four........If you do all four i believe you can do an axle flip and go to 15's if not alt least move up to D rated. I had tires go out twice on a twin axle 4 place snowmobile trailer.............both times did not feel or here it going down.........and i am always checking the mirrors........Thats why i ended up getting a tire pressure monitoring system.............figure at a minimum i will know if 1 tire goes down........so i can pull over before the nxt one goes and then who knows what..........


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> Pine Grove sounds wonderful to me:
> AMENITIES :
> Full hook-Up RV Sites Pull-Thru RV Sites Cable TV Kampstore/Gift Shop Restaurant Recreation Center Game Arcade Pavilion Banquet Facilities Movie Theatre Planned Activities & Tours Mini-Golf Horseshoes Volleyball Court Basketball Court Paintball Playgrounds Hot showers Ampitheatre/Band Shell
> Laundry Facilities One-and Two Room camping cabins Two room Standard and deluxe cottages Propane Live Music Every Weekend Firewood Swimming Pool
> Bike Rentals Segway Rentals Shuffle Board Amusement Rides Ice Cream Parlor The 1950s Allan Herschell carousel, the towering ferris wheel, live "Music in the Park" in the band shell every weekend from Memorial Day to Labor Day, and well planned theme weekends
> 
> I'm sold already and then I read:
> Enjoy beer or wine now served at the restaurant!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the kiddies will have lots to do, thereby leaving adults more playtime.
> 
> This sounds like the kinda place outbackers should have their ralley.
> 
> Anyway we're all up for different locations. We've got about 12 trips planned this year and none of them are at the same location; We like variety.
> I agree with it making the travel distance more equal to other OB'rs... Heck DB was a 45 min drive for me, but I'd rather have it at a venue that has ammenities accessable without having to rent a golf cart.
> Happy trails to all
> 
> PS: I blew a relitively new tire on my 28KRS, this past week, on the way to WV on I-81! *thanks to a fellow trailer- tower who alerted me to the tire in the throws of destruction*.. turns out my 28 KRS came from the factory with tires that can just barely handle the load of the trailer at it GVWR; no wiggle room!!
> Be aware fellow Outbackers: the Four -14" ST205 Load range "C" tires that come on most Outbacks can only carry a total capacity of 7040 LBS!


Eric, how long were you running on one tire? did you feel it to see how hot the remaining one was on that side? I would replace that one as well, if not all four........If you do all four i believe you can do an axle flip and go to 15's if not alt least move up to D rated. I had tires go out twice on a twin axle 4 place snowmobile trailer.............both times did not feel or here it going down.........and i am always checking the mirrors........Thats why i ended up getting a tire pressure monitoring system.............figure at a minimum i will know if 1 tire goes down........so i can pull over before the nxt one goes and then who knows what..........
[/quote]
Clark: I had no clue the tire was literally disintigrating on me as I was tooling down I-81; I had the great good fortune of a fellow trailer-tower, yell to me at 74MPH that a tire was going flat. I am sure that the moment that tire completely disintigrated, the other tire on that side, would have exploded from a load far heavier than it was designed to bare. I might have lost my whole rig at that point, it could have even caused a horrible crash. *We dodged a bullit!* I have bought four new Maxxis Load range "E" 2800lbs + per tire and wheels from Discount Tire and my trailer will not travel until those babies are on it. I am getting 225/75R15's! BTW My Outback didn't even have radials on it they were bias ply







--cheap cheap; shame on you Keystone! shame on me for not seeing this before I started traveling with my new OB this past spring. I will do the axle mod if I have to, right now I like having the trailer at stock height.


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> Pine Grove sounds wonderful to me:
> AMENITIES :
> Full hook-Up RV Sites Pull-Thru RV Sites Cable TV Kampstore/Gift Shop Restaurant Recreation Center Game Arcade Pavilion Banquet Facilities Movie Theatre Planned Activities & Tours Mini-Golf Horseshoes Volleyball Court Basketball Court Paintball Playgrounds Hot showers Ampitheatre/Band Shell
> Laundry Facilities One-and Two Room camping cabins Two room Standard and deluxe cottages Propane Live Music Every Weekend Firewood Swimming Pool
> Bike Rentals Segway Rentals Shuffle Board Amusement Rides Ice Cream Parlor The 1950s Allan Herschell carousel, the towering ferris wheel, live "Music in the Park" in the band shell every weekend from Memorial Day to Labor Day, and well planned theme weekends
> 
> I'm sold already and then I read:
> Enjoy beer or wine now served at the restaurant!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the kiddies will have lots to do, thereby leaving adults more playtime.
> 
> This sounds like the kinda place outbackers should have their ralley.
> 
> Anyway we're all up for different locations. We've got about 12 trips planned this year and none of them are at the same location; We like variety.
> I agree with it making the travel distance more equal to other OB'rs... Heck DB was a 45 min drive for me, but I'd rather have it at a venue that has ammenities accessable without having to rent a golf cart.
> Happy trails to all
> 
> PS: I blew a relitively new tire on my 28KRS, this past week, on the way to WV on I-81! *thanks to a fellow trailer- tower who alerted me to the tire in the throws of destruction*.. turns out my 28 KRS came from the factory with tires that can just barely handle the load of the trailer at it GVWR; no wiggle room!!
> Be aware fellow Outbackers: the Four -14" ST205 Load range "C" tires that come on most Outbacks can only carry a total capacity of 7040 LBS!


Eric, how long were you running on one tire? did you feel it to see how hot the remaining one was on that side? I would replace that one as well, if not all four........If you do all four i believe you can do an axle flip and go to 15's if not alt least move up to D rated. I had tires go out twice on a twin axle 4 place snowmobile trailer.............both times did not feel or here it going down.........and i am always checking the mirrors........Thats why i ended up getting a tire pressure monitoring system.............figure at a minimum i will know if 1 tire goes down........so i can pull over before the nxt one goes and then who knows what..........
[/quote]
Clark: I had no clue the tire was literally disintigrating on me as I was tooling down I-81; I had the great good fortune of a fellow trailer-tower, yell to me at 74MPH that a tire was going flat. I am sure that the moment that tire completely disintigrated, the other tire on that side, would have exploded from a load far heavier than it was designed to bare. I might have lost my whole rig at that point, it could have even caused a horrible crash. *We dodged a bullit!* I have bought four new Maxxis Load range "E" 2800lbs + per tire and wheels from Discount Tire and my trailer will not travel until those babies are on it. I am getting 225/75R15's! BTW My Outback didn't even have radials on it they were bias ply







--cheap cheap; shame on you Keystone! shame on me for not seeing this before I started traveling with my new OB this past spring. I will do the axle mod if I have to, right now I like having the trailer at stock height.
[/quote]

Eric...........i know what you mean........i had no idea mine were going down..........get a tire pressure monitoring system!! Peace of mind that you will give yourself every advantage possible in getting off the road when one goes down.


----------



## 'Ohana

When we went to check out Twin Grove/Pine Grove KOA last month - they just added a ton of new sites that included something we've never seen before - a new gas grill at every campsite - don't know what that deal is but I know there were lots of new sites. Additionally the view of the mountains is very picturesque. I just think the location would be suitable for a lot of outbackers to get to.

Hope


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I just found another reason I like Twin Grove; A very nice 1800 acre ATV/4X4 park is less than 7 miles away!!! Let the rally begin!!!








_Just Add Dirt_


----------



## navycranes

I am interested in another rally and I can go just about any time since my kids aren't in school yet.

Drummer Boy had a good area for me to do my games. However, it was kind of far from the main campsite. I would think the group would rather it be in the area. On the other hand, if we do go back to DB, I have something I can depend on and plan for.

What ever we pick, we should try to make it somewhat of a permanent location. It is important to the success of an annual rally that it is held in the same place. You are then able to form a long-standing relationship with the staff at that campground as well as establish a location that all the members of the group are familiar with year after year.

Just my .02 I will camp where ever the outbackers go&#8230;

Can't wait for next summer.

navycranes


----------



## rdvholtwood

navycranes said:


> I am interested in another rally and I can go just about any time since my kids aren't in school yet.
> 
> Drummer Boy had a good area for me to do my games. However, it was kind of far from the main campsite. I would think the group would rather it be in the area. On the other hand, if we do go back to DB, I have something I can depend on and plan for.
> 
> What ever we pick, we should try to make it somewhat of a permanent location. It is important to the success of an annual rally that it is held in the same place. You are then able to form a long-standing relationship with the staff at that campground as well as establish a location that all the members of the group are familiar with year after year.
> 
> Just my .02 I will camp where ever the outbackers go&#8230;
> 
> Can't wait for next summer.
> 
> navycranes


X2....well said...

I like the idea of twin pines also...decisions, decisions....why not do both??


----------



## Bennitt5

Here is another place in New York around Syracuse right off interstate 90 that is very nice with paved sites & paved roads, heated pool, casino and a lot more if anyone is up for suggestions. I have been going their the last couple summers it is very clean & if you use the shower houses they are excellent also. There is a free shuttle to and from the casino or it is a 3 minute drive if you choose.
http://www.turningstone.com/stay/villagesrvpark.php

Regards:
Bennitt 5


----------



## huntr70

rdvholtwood said:


> I like the idea of twin pines also...decisions, decisions....why not do both??


Nothing wrong with that either............

At one time, we did do a Spring, Summer, and Fall Rally in this area........

Steve


----------



## Just Add Dirt

rdvholtwood said:


> I am interested in another rally and I can go just about any time since my kids aren't in school yet.
> 
> Drummer Boy had a good area for me to do my games. However, it was kind of far from the main campsite. I would think the group would rather it be in the area. On the other hand, if we do go back to DB, I have something I can depend on and plan for.
> 
> What ever we pick, we should try to make it somewhat of a permanent location. It is important to the success of an annual rally that it is held in the same place. You are then able to form a long-standing relationship with the staff at that campground as well as establish a location that all the members of the group are familiar with year after year.
> 
> Just my .02 I will camp where ever the outbackers go&#8230;
> 
> Can't wait for next summer.
> 
> navycranes


X2....well said...

I like the idea of twin pines also...decisions, decisions....why not do both??









[/quote]

Did you mean "Twin Grove"? or Twin Pines??


----------



## rdvholtwood

Just Add Dirt said:


> I am interested in another rally and I can go just about any time since my kids aren't in school yet.
> 
> Drummer Boy had a good area for me to do my games. However, it was kind of far from the main campsite. I would think the group would rather it be in the area. On the other hand, if we do go back to DB, I have something I can depend on and plan for.
> 
> What ever we pick, we should try to make it somewhat of a permanent location. It is important to the success of an annual rally that it is held in the same place. You are then able to form a long-standing relationship with the staff at that campground as well as establish a location that all the members of the group are familiar with year after year.
> 
> Just my .02 I will camp where ever the outbackers go&#8230;
> 
> Can't wait for next summer.
> 
> navycranes


X2....well said...

I like the idea of twin pines also...decisions, decisions....why not do both??









[/quote]

Did you mean "Twin Grove"? or Twin Pines??

[/quote]

OOps, I meant Twin Grove....


----------



## rdvholtwood

huntr70 said:


> I like the idea of twin pines also...decisions, decisions....why not do both??


Nothing wrong with that either............

At one time, we did do a Spring, Summer, and Fall Rally in this area........

Steve
[/quote]

Steve, I like the idea of having more than one rally. We camped at Castaways in Ocean City, MD and thought that would be nice location for a rally - they had a nice beach, boat rentals (and jet skis), etc..


----------



## Joonbee

We are in!!

Would like to do Gettysburg for the re-enactments. Have already talked about that with DW and am certainly up for as many rallies as are organized.


----------



## clarkely

trip north to Wolf Wood rv park, i remember seeing a rendering of the site map???? Maybe


----------



## tdvffjohn

Factory rally?


----------



## wolfwood

clarkely said:


> trip north to Wolf Wood rv park, i remember seeing a rendering of the site map???? Maybe


_THIS_ Wolf Wood RV Park???







(There _IS_ only 1 worth going to, yanno







)


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> trip north to Wolf Wood rv park, i remember seeing a rendering of the site map???? Maybe


_THIS_ Wolf Wood RV Park???







(There _IS_ only 1 worth going to, yanno







)
[/quote]

Do we at least have electric hook ups available........or do we need to bring the generators?


----------



## wolfwood

clarkely said:


> trip north to Wolf Wood rv park, i remember seeing a rendering of the site map???? Maybe


_THIS_ Wolf Wood RV Park???







(There _IS_ only 1 worth going to, yanno







)
[/quote]

Do we at least have electric hook ups available........or do we need to bring the generators?
[/quote]
Water & Electric (unless you want air ... _then_ you need the gens). We even have accommodations for the black tank


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> trip north to Wolf Wood rv park, i remember seeing a rendering of the site map???? Maybe


_THIS_ Wolf Wood RV Park???







(There _IS_ only 1 worth going to, yanno







)
[/quote]

Do we at least have electric hook ups available........or do we need to bring the generators?
[/quote]
Water & Electric (unless you want air ... _then_ you need the gens). We even have accommodations for the black tank








[/quote]

Looks like we need a spring or fall Wolfwood NE rally

I am thinking the rates would be better than Drummer Boy


----------



## wolfwood

Yeah...well...we're thinking there may be some money to be made here...


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> Yeah...well...we're thinking there may be some money to be made here...


Now Now............. Not enough in it to make it worthwhile....................... besides think of the memories............. and the legend that would be endowed into Outbackers History...........


----------



## wolfwood

Oh yeah. That's what we need....to be part of _yet another_ "legend"....























Clarke, it's been so nice and quiet this past year...can't we just leave it at that? PLLLLLEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZE?
<No, Eric. You DON"T get a vote!!!! nonodoh >


----------



## clarkely

wolfwood said:


> Oh yeah. That's what we need....to be part of _yet another_ "legend"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarke, it's been so nice and quiet this past year...can't we just leave it at that? PLLLLLEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZE?
> <No, Eric. You DON"T get a vote!!!! nonodoh >


I never really got the full scoop of info.....remember i am pretty much a newbie............ so sorry if i opened a can of worms......


----------



## Just Add Dirt

wolfwood said:


> Oh yeah. That's what we need....to be part of _yet another_ "legend"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarke, it's been so nice and quiet this past year...can't we just leave it at that? PLLLLLEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZE?
> <No, Eric. You DON"T get a vote!!!! nonodoh >


----------



## Joonbee

YES YES YES.

Maryland, NY, NH, PA.

Spring, summer , fall.

YES YES YES


----------



## sydmeg1012

Definitely count us in for the rally. I do like the idea of moving the date a couple of weeks out so the kids are done with school. We'd like to be able to stay at least one more day. I wouldn't be opposed to moving it either, since we're new this year to trailer ownership we haven't sampled too many CGs yet. Twin Grove sounds great, I'll throw my hat (or washer) in that ring.

BTW, picking up the 310BHS this week. It was at the dealer getting the front cap replaced while we were in South Carolina this past week. Delamination caused by a faulty seal behind the top left running light (some of you saw how hideous it looked at Gettysburg I'm sure). Thank God it's under warranty, and now the front end won't look like a wad of chewed bubble gum.


----------



## rdvholtwood

So, is it Twin Grove?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Twin Grove looks good to me also. Hopefully the date will not coincide with the factory rally if it happens.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I am all for Twin Grove; anyone got an idea of a date?

BTW I checked about a rally at Old Mill Stream CG, while we we're there this weekend, and they're book thru October and can only accomodate about 40 Outbacks: the soonest would be next spring and they have no group rates.. and would want the reservations now.. this make its very complicated therefore I am against Old Mill Stream. It's too bad, because it is a real nice place, with tons of stuff to do locally.


----------



## clarkely

I am all for Twin Grove!! I Would say move it back a bit ... I would suggest the weekend of June 23-25, i would like to suggest making it even a little longer...... 22nd to 26th.........I know i would like to make it a longer weekend....like 4 or 5 days............

More time to hang out and the kids will be out of school.


----------



## mikenkristipa

I'm all for Twin Grove! Clarke: I looked up the dates that you mentioned, and that is a Wed to Friday. (June 23-25) Can I suggest June 18-20 as a base - or is that too early. I know my daughter will be out of school by then, but I want some feedback from our out of state folks. That is two weeks before 4th of July, so us every other weekender's and holiday traveler's won't have it back to back weekends. As far as extending the stay - that will be up to the individual. I know that we will take a long weekend out of it somehow.

Mike


----------



## clarkely

Would work for us, ours end on the 16th.....pick the kids up on their last day with Trailer in tow would be nice









But we need to see out of staters response


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I am Going to Twin Grove on the August 7th...is there anything I can do to help while I am there?


----------



## mikenkristipa

Eric, 
We are just on an off schedule - you seem to be going on weekends that I work and we just can't seem to get together. To answer your question - Yes - I was going to ask if you all wanted me to contact them, but I think we should give it a few day's to see if those dates (June 18-20) are good for most everyone. So, I would say hang tight and we may have you check into it while you are there.

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt

mikenkristipa said:


> Eric,
> We are just on an off schedule - you seem to be going on weekends that I work and we just can't seem to get together. To answer your question - Yes - I was going to ask if you all wanted me to contact them, but I think we should give it a few day's to see if those dates (June 18-20) are good for most everyone. So, I would say hang tight and we may have you check into it while you are there.
> 
> Mike


Mike:
It'll be almost two weeks before we go.. the dates you mention are fine with us. I looked at a map of the place http://www.twingrove.com/media/campgroundlayout.pdf
and the area listed as"RESORT EAST Deluxe RV Pull-Throughs" looks similar in design as what was at DB. and definitly looks to have enough sites for a rally with everyone together.
I think we'll pass on the Oak Creek CG.. Looks nice but if we don't do Jellystone (yabba dabba do







) that weekend, then we'll probably hit one of the ATV parks. 
It's a shame we can't get an agreeable schedule, we really enjoyed the time at the campfire with you all at DB..... 
We had a similar weekend, this weekend at Old Mill Stream CG... lots of strangers camping together and quickly developing friendships, based on a common interest and way of life. We all shared our fires & stories, and when the weekend came to a close, everyone was trading contact information.
We will be camping long into the Fall, maybe we can do something together close by, then...
Eric


----------



## mikenkristipa

I would rather be in a back in site - but if I am on an end - I am sure that will do. I like the deep back in site because my dogs can get settled if we leave them for a couple of hours. But you are right - that would probably be the best spot for the rally.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

The dates are not a problem for us - we can go whenever. I am just glad that we found a place! Once we get the details out of the way, perhaps we can decide on a few more places!


----------



## sydmeg1012

That weekend (18-20) would be perfect for us. I do a triathlon in Philly every year that's the following weekend (obviously I wouldn't ask that everyone accommodate us, if that ends up being the weekend then so be it). Count us in.


----------



## Livin4weekenz

We would be interested in attending again. The dates work for us, but then again we have little ones who are not in school yet. But, I do think it is better to back it off a couple of weeks from the July 4th holiday. Gives everyone a little buffer in between. Just my thoughts..........The campground chosen sounds great, but then again you guys always have great places to go. It's a great team of individuals planning the rally. I give a great big THANK YOU in advance for all the hard work that goes into pulling a rally together. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Lets drive the stake


----------



## rdvholtwood

tdvffjohn said:


> Lets drive the stake


x2!!


----------



## clarkely

June 17 - 21st..............Looks good to me!!

Who's Contacting them???

We have Eric going there in a week or two...........Can we book yet?


----------



## wolfwood

I'm afraid we'll miss early Summer in PA next year.







That's Father's Day weekend and, as the hostesses of an annual BLOW OUT picnic on Saturday (next year will be the 19th annual) ... well, we can't very well NOT be there. Have a GREAT time!


----------



## clarkely

Rutt Ro...............Bet no one thought about it being Fathers Day................

It still works for me as we go camping Fathers Day anyhow................. But either that weekend or the next are good for us..........

Can't move the picnic to Pa for the day?????? Like a special 19th anniversary!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

In the east, we ve rallied on Mothers Day, I believe. I m cool with Fathers Day. What a great way to spend it, with 2 families


----------



## sydmeg1012

I can't think of anything I'd rather be doing as a father than camping with my kids


----------



## clarkely

sydmeg1012 said:


> I can't think of anything I'd rather be doing as a father than camping with my kids


X2......but with my kids


----------



## Just Add Dirt

We'll be in Site I-42 (sounds like bingo), at Twin Grove this Friday- Monday, I will be meeting with Missy @ Twin Grove (she is the large group coordinator), while there to discuss our rally. Any questions anyone has, for me to ask Missy, while I am there, please post them here by Friday AM. I will try to block as many sites together as possible. My goal is the entire Deluxe RV sites section on the right side of the CG on the map. that is 43 W/S/E/C sites. They appear to be very close to all the ammenities. Since this is a KOA, anyone who is a member already gets 10% discount. I will try for a 15% discount for the entire group like we got at DB CG. 
eric


----------



## rdvholtwood

Just Add Dirt said:


> We'll be in Site I-42 (sounds like bingo), at Twin Grove this Friday- Monday, I will be meeting with Missy @ Twin Grove (she is the large group coordinator), while there to discuss our rally. Any questions anyone has, for me to ask Missy, while I am there, please post them here by Friday AM. I will try to block as many sites together as possible. My goal is the entire Deluxe RV sites section on the right side of the CG on the map. that is 43 W/S/E/C sites. They appear to be very close to all the ammenities. Since this is a KOA, anyone who is a member already gets 10% discount. I will try for a 15% discount for the entire group like we got at DB CG.
> eric


Sounds like a plan - let us know what you find out! Thanks for doing this...!


----------



## Joonbee

rdvholtwood said:


> We'll be in Site I-42 (sounds like bingo), at Twin Grove this Friday- Monday, I will be meeting with Missy @ Twin Grove (she is the large group coordinator), while there to discuss our rally. Any questions anyone has, for me to ask Missy, while I am there, please post them here by Friday AM. I will try to block as many sites together as possible. My goal is the entire Deluxe RV sites section on the right side of the CG on the map. that is 43 W/S/E/C sites. They appear to be very close to all the ammenities. Since this is a KOA, anyone who is a member already gets 10% discount. I will try for a 15% discount for the entire group like we got at DB CG.
> eric


Sounds like a plan - let us know what you find out! Thanks for doing this...!
[/quote]

X2 thanks. Looking forward to hearign the scoop.


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> Since this is a KOA, anyone who is a member already gets 10% discount. I will try for a 15% discount for the entire group like we got at DB CG.
> eric


Eric............Don't aim so low....go for 25% discount.........Negotiate my friend!!Settle for 20% if you have to......... ;-)


----------



## HootBob

Can't wait
I can't believe I haven't even been out there yet this year









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Getting any discount from a place that is as busy as that place would be an accomplishment. From what I have heard, they fill up anyway.


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> We'll be in Site I-42 (sounds like bingo), at Twin Grove this Friday- Monday, I will be meeting with Missy @ Twin Grove (she is the large group coordinator), while there to discuss our rally. Any questions anyone has, for me to ask Missy, while I am there, please post them here by Friday AM. I will try to block as many sites together as possible. My goal is the entire Deluxe RV sites section on the right side of the CG on the map. that is 43 W/S/E/C sites. They appear to be very close to all the ammenities. Since this is a KOA, anyone who is a member already gets 10% discount. I will try for a 15% discount for the entire group like we got at DB CG.
> eric


We await your results Mr. Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt

We just got here about 9:30 pm talked breifly to Missy the group coodinator; we're going to get together tommorrow AM.
I will post more with the results of that meeting.
Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt

UPDATE!!!! ANYONE WANTING TO ATTEND THE 2010 N.E. SUMMER RALLY PLEASE READ
I have surveyed the campground; the area on the right side of the map labled Resort East Deluxe RV pull thru's http://www.twingrove.com/media/campgroundlayout.pdf ,
*is NOT a very good area for our rally*; it is a wide open field with no shade trees and no play area for the kids and is much further away from the ammenities than the rest of the camp. 
I have come to terms with Missy, the large group Coodinator,: We will receive a 15% group discount rate off the following regular site rates; Pull thru's @ $44/nite, back-in site is $42/nite & sites next to the stream are $45/nite. These rates, apply from Thurday June 17th 2009 to Sunday the 20th. The rates for the rest of the week will be at the 15% discount, however, if you decide to stay the whole week, you will get the weekly discounted rate and not the 15% discount. 
We have 67 sites on hold under Outbackers.com and my name; Eric, all on the left or west side of the campground from the Lodge building, to the "North" arrow on the map. There are a few seasonal sites we cannot have and a couple that have already booked for next year, but right now we'll have about 90% of the premier, desired, sites. THESE SITE ARE ON HOLD FOR 90 DAYS, AND WILL BE RELEASED TO THE PUBLIC AFTER OCTOBER 12TH. PLEASE CALL THE FOLLOWING NUMBERS AND ASK FOR ANY RESERVATION SPECIALIST @ 717-865-4602 OR 800-562-7154; YOU MUST MENTION YOU ARE WITH OUTBACKERS.COM TO GET THE DISCOUNT.
This park is very nice and has a lot to do, and is close to a lot of attractions. There will be a live band in the pavilion that weekend and if you post a vote after you've reserved a site, under this thread, your preference of music; Country, Pop, or Oldies and dance., Missy will try to arrange that genre of music for us. Also there are two pavillions reserved for us, that seat 120 persons each, for this event. There are Horseshoes, Volleyball and a large playground right next to the pavillion as well as a kitchen cottage, that can be rented for $100 for the day with sinks, stoves and refridgerators, right in the middle of the pavillions. This will make for the best pot luck dinner ever. If that's the way the group wants to go.
A train/shuttle runs around the campground most of the day and they have a mini Carnival with a ferris wheel, a real nice indoor carrosel, a scrambler ride and a few others @ $1 a ride. theres a real cool Putt Putt, and a large pool with a slide and a pet play area where our furry campers can co-mingle. There is a beer wagon that circles the campground daily that delivers refreshment and ice after 4pm, and an indoor and an outdoor resturant with good food. Also ther are Segway rentals available. They also have target paintball for everyone>10 y/o. An aggility course for dogs too!! An ice cream parlor. Arts and Crafts for the everyone. A free Hayride all day long. A stocked lake 3 miles away and fishing in the stream in Swatera State Park: this campground is within the state park. An Arcade. And the list goes on and on....

This will certainly be a rally to remember.

WEBSITE:
http://www.twingrove.com/index.php?pr=Home

Happy Trails to all.
Eric

PS they wanted $90 for each pavillion but I negotiated with one of the owners to include 2 of the 3 pavillions @ N/C and am now working to get Sunday night for 1/2 price like DB did for us...more to come. ....ate diner at the resturant and the food was very good.. also... they can cater our event if we want....just a thought


----------



## sydmeg1012

Great work Eric. We're booked in site P30 for 6/18-6/21, leaving on Monday!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

SITE LIST
P-20 - Just Add Dirt
P-30 - sydmeg101
P-40 - mikenkristipa 
Q-46 - Livin4weekenz
Q-44 - rdvholtwood
N-38 - HootBob


----------



## mikenkristipa

Great Job Eric - I have already booked our site.

We will be in Site P-40

Looking forward to it.

Mike


----------



## Livin4weekenz

We just booked site Q46 June 17 - 21st. 
Thanks Eric!! Looking forward to a great Rally!!!


----------



## mike

We would have loved to come, but we already committed to meeting some friends in the south at the same time. That being said, we did out west this year and will be planning a long trip along the east coast. I will let everyone know as next year rolls around, we were hoping that a northeast rally would be in july or early august. If anyone is thinking about doing something else, please let us know.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Thanks Eric!!!!!!

We're booked in site Q44 for the weekend...

Rick


----------



## HootBob

Talked to Missy this morning and we are booked, we got are favorite site N38 June 17th to 20th

Don


----------



## Just Add Dirt

*I have created a new topic because the location and date have been determined:*

ANYONE WANTING TO ATTEND THE 2010 N.E. SUMMER RALLY PLEASE READ

I have surveyed the campground; the area on the right side of the map labled Resort East Deluxe RV pull thru's http://www.twingrove.com/media/campgroundlayout.pdf ,
*is NOT a very good area for our rally*; it is a wide open field with no shade trees and no play area for the kids and is much further away from the ammenities than the rest of the camp. 
We will receive a 15% group discount rate off the following regular site rates; Pull thru's @ $44/nite, back-in site is $42/nite & sites next to the stream are $45/nite. All sites have W/S/E/C. These rates, apply from Thurday June 17th 2009 to Sunday the 20th. The rates for the rest of the week will be at the 15% discount, however, if you decide to stay the whole week, you will get the weekly discounted rate and not the 15% discount. 
We have 67 sites on hold under Outbackers.com and my name; Eric, all on the left or west side of the campground from the Lodge building, to the "North" arrow on the map. There are a few seasonal sites we cannot have and a couple that have already booked for next year, but right now we'll have about 90% of the premier, desired, sites. *THESE SITE ARE ON HOLD FOR 90 DAYS, AND WILL BE RELEASED TO THE PUBLIC AFTER OCTOBER 12TH. PLEASE CALL THE FOLLOWING NUMBERS AND ASK FOR ANY RESERVATION SPECIALIST @ 717-865-4602 OR 800-562-5471; YOU MUST MENTION YOU ARE WITH OUTBACKERS.COM TO GET THE DISCOUNT.*This park is very nice and has a lot to do, and is close to a lot of attractions. There will be a live band in the pavilion that weekend and if you post a vote after you've reserved a site, under this thread, your preference of music; Country, Pop, or Oldies and dance., Missy will try to arrange that genre of music for us. Also there are two pavillions reserved for us, that seat 120 persons each, for this event. There are Horseshoes, Volleyball and a large playground right next to the pavillion as well as a kitchen cottage, that can be rented for $100 for the day with sinks, stoves and refridgerators, right in the middle of the pavillions. This will make for the best pot luck dinner ever. If that's the way the group wants to go.
A train/shuttle runs around the campground most of the day and they have a mini Carnival with a ferris wheel, a real nice indoor carrosel, a scrambler ride and a few others @ $1 a ride. theres a real cool Putt Putt, and a large pool with a slide and a pet play area where our furry campers can co-mingle. There is a beer wagon that circles the campground daily that delivers refreshment and ice after 4pm, and an indoor and an outdoor resturant with good food. Also ther are Segway rentals available. They also have target paintball for everyone>10 y/o. An aggility course for dogs too!! An ice cream parlor. Arts and Crafts for the everyone. A free Hayride all day long. A stocked lake 3 miles away and fishing in the stream in Swatera State Park: this campground is within the state park. An Arcade. And the list goes on and on....

This will certainly be a rally to remember.

WEBSITE:
http://www.twingrove.com/index.php?pr=Home

PS they wanted $90 for each pavillion but I negotiated with one of the owners to include 2 of the 3 pavillions @ N/C and am now working to get Sunday night for 1/2 price like DB did for us...more to come. ....ate diner at the resturant and the food was very good: They can cater our event if we want.

Anyone who would like to help with a group activity please post the idea here.

Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I started a new topic on this thread because a Date and Location have been determined. The campground is holding 67 sites for only 90 days. A new topic will get renewed attention.
Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt

SITE LIST
P-20 - Just Add Dirt
P-30 - sydmeg101
P-40 - mikenkristipa 
Q-46 - Livin4weekenz
Q-44 - rdvholtwood
N-38 - HootBob


----------



## mikenkristipa

Looks like we are off to a good start!

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Tonite we had a T- Storm barrell thru about 5 pm. Without warning, I heard one clap of thunder, I was in the shower got out real quick and before I could get the awning rolled up, a 60+ mph gust destroyed awnings all over the campground, including mine. We had about 2 inches of rain in 1 hour, here at Twin Grove. My awning blew over the Outback and the 20' long main beam slammed thru the skylite in the shower. Several unaffected campers came to everyones aid. The wind also downed some trees and the power was out for a while.
So into the shop goes my Outback when we get back.
Eric

The local news had it at 80+ mph!


----------



## mikenkristipa

Hey Eric - Sorry to hear about your awning - I have some experience with losing one of those in a storm. It happens so quick.

Great job on the rally organizing.....looks like we have a good start and great location.

Have a safe trip home.

Mike


----------



## clarkely

mikenkristipa said:


> Hey Eric - Sorry to hear about your awning - I have some experience with losing one of those in a storm. It happens so quick.
> 
> Great job on the rally organizing.....looks like we have a good start and great location.
> 
> Have a safe trip home.
> 
> Mike


Are they holding the rate until next year or is it next years rate?


----------



## clarkely

are they giving us 15% flat, or are they giving that on top of the 10% KOA Discount.

I am sure it is flat 15%, but i figured i would ask, since the question will arise.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, we were wondering, do you have any objections to SOB's joining in??? D & J


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> Hey Eric - Sorry to hear about your awning - I have some experience with losing one of those in a storm. It happens so quick.
> 
> Great job on the rally organizing.....looks like we have a good start and great location.
> 
> Have a safe trip home.
> 
> Mike


Are they holding the rate until next year or is it next years rate?
[/quote]

I just talked to the park owner:

A. Our group is locked in on the rate I quoted for this event, normally they increase the rate ~12% but the owner agreed to lock us in on that rate if the reservation is made by October 12 2009.

Q. are they giving us 15% flat, or are they giving that on top of the 10% KOA Discount. I am sure it is flat 15%, but i figured i would ask, since the question will

A. It's a flat rate of 15% for non-KOA campers; KOA members will get the usuall 10% discount so you get your rewards points + an additional 5% discount

Q.Hi there, we were wondering, do you have any objections to SOB's joining in??? D & J

A. I don't have a problem with SOB campers, and I dont think anyone else does, since there were a few SOB with the group @ DB CG Rally

Eric


----------



## clarkely

Thanks ERIC!!!

I spoke with Eric on the phoneToday and have a list of Sites Blocked off, he is still at twingrove, packing to leave today.

*The List:* - Please Copy & Paste your name in with your reservation, so we have an "up to date listing" as people are booking, MAKE sure you look closely at sites as some of the site numbers are all over the place

D10 - 
D20 - 
D30 -
D40 - 
E26 - 
E30 - 
E32 - 
F14 - 
F16 - 
F20 - 
F28 - 
F46 - 
F50 - 
F54 - 
F60 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
F66 -
F68 - 
F72 - 
F76 - 
F80 - 
F82 - 
F83 - 
F84 - 
F88 -
F98 - 
I20 - 
I24 - 
I30 - 
I36 - 
I42 - 
J35 - 
J48 - 
K30 - 
L10 - 
L32 - 
L40 - 
M05 - 
M10 - 
M30 - 
N05 - 
N10 - 
N16 - 
N36 - 
N38 - Hootbob
N44 - 
N46 - 
N55 - 
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - 
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 -


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> Thanks ERIC!!!
> 
> I spoke with Eric on the phoneToday and have a list of Sites Blocked off, he is still at twingrove, packing to leave today.
> 
> *The List:* - Please Copy & Paste your name in with your reservation, so we have an "up to date listing" as people are booking, MAKE sure you look closely at sites as some of the site numbers are all over the place
> 
> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 -
> F28 -
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 -
> F82 -
> F83 -
> F84 -
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 -
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 -
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 -
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 -
> R44 -
> R50 -
> R56 -
> R62 -
> R68 -
> R74 -
> V02 -
> V04 -
> V06 -
> V08 -
> V10 -
> V12-


appended
eric


----------



## clarkely

*The List:* - Please Copy & Paste your name in with your reservation, so we have an "up to date listing" as people are booking, MAKE sure you look closely at sites as some of the site numbers are all over the place

D10 - 
D20 - 
D30 -
D40 - 
E26 - 
E30 - 
E32 - 
F14 - 
F16 - 
F20 - 
F28 - 
F46 - 
F50 - 
F54 - 
F60 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
F66 -
F68 - 
F72 - 
F76 - 
F80 - 
F82 - 
F83 - 
F84 - 
F88 -
F98 - 
I20 - 
I24 - 
I30 - 
I36 - 
I42 - 
J35 - 
J48 - 
K30 - 
L10 - 
L32 - 
L40 - 
M05 - 
M10 - 
M30 - 
N05 - 
N10 - 
N16 - 
N36 - 
N38 - Hootbob
N44 - 
N46 - 
N55 - 
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - 
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 - 
R44 - 
R50 - 
R56 - 
R62 - 
R68 - 
R74 - 
V02 - 
V04 - 
V06 - 
V08 - 
V10 - 
V12 -

I knew i was forgetting something!!!! Forgot the pull thru's...........


----------



## mikenkristipa

Yes - SOB's are welcome.

There are quite a few SOB's that are former Outback owners, that still frequent the site and add a lot of valuable input. The way I look at it - The more the merrier!

Happy Camping,

Mike


----------



## clarkely

mikenkristipa said:


> Yes - SOB's are welcome.
> 
> There are quite a few SOB's that are former Outback owners, that still frequent the site and add a lot of valuable input. The way I look at it - The more the merrier!
> 
> Happy Camping,
> 
> Mike


Of COURSE SOB ARE WELCOME!!!!! It is an Outbackers.com Rally, not a Outback rally...........a website rally not a brand rally!!!

Open To ALL Always!!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Just wanted to make sure. Our mantra here in the PNW is, "Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker". I am retiring May 13th next year and on May 17th we are leaving for a four month long land cruise across the US. Your rally is on our list of things we want to do along with many others. Dean is planning the itinerary and we will let you know when we have things more solidly planned. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Just Add Dirt

jnk36jnk said:


> Just wanted to make sure. Our mantra here in the PNW is, "Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker". I am retiring May 13th next year and on May 17th we are leaving for a four month long land cruise across the US. Your rally is on our list of things we want to do along with many others. Dean is planning the itinerary and we will let you know when we have things more solidly planned. Dean & Jodi


We look forward to your visit with us, it will be great having families from the PNW at our Rally; we wish you Godspeed and a safe trip.
Eric

PS: Big time envy here: Retiring followed by a 4 month journey across the country


----------



## rdvholtwood

Eric, so sorry to hear about your outback!

Glad to hear that things are moving along and now we have a list of sites as our guide.

Also, happy to hear that we will be getting some guests from the PNW to our rally!

Rick


----------



## clarkely

jnk36jnk said:


> Just wanted to make sure. Our mantra here in the PNW is, "Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker". I am retiring May 13th next year and on May 17th we are leaving for a four month long land cruise across the US. Your rally is on our list of things we want to do along with many others. Dean is planning the itinerary and we will let you know when we have things more solidly planned. Dean & Jodi


Well Get those plans/dates looked at!!

It will be cool to have the furthest traveler be from the "left Side"









We will make a special Batch of Outbackers Koolaid


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> Just wanted to make sure. Our mantra here in the PNW is, "Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker". I am retiring May 13th next year and on May 17th we are leaving for a four month long land cruise across the US. Your rally is on our list of things we want to do along with many others. Dean is planning the itinerary and we will let you know when we have things more solidly planned. Dean & Jodi


Well Get those plans/dates looked at!!

It will be cool to have the furthest traveler be from the "left Side"









We will make a special Batch of Outbackers Koolaid
[/quote]
Clark
I forgot to thank you for posting the list of sites!
Eric


----------



## jnk36jnk

Nine months and two days....but who's counting


----------



## 'Ohana

clarkely said:


> Thanks ERIC!!!
> 
> I spoke with Eric on the phoneToday and have a list of Sites Blocked off, he is still at twingrove, packing to leave today.
> 
> *The List:* - Please Copy & Paste your name in with your reservation, so we have an "up to date listing" as people are booking, MAKE sure you look closely at sites as some of the site numbers are all over the place
> 
> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 -
> F28 -
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 -
> F82 -
> F83 -
> F84 -
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 -
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 -
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 -


----------



## mikenkristipa

Thanks ERIC!!!

I spoke with Eric on the phoneToday and have a list of Sites Blocked off, he is still at twingrove, packing to leave today.

*The List:* - Please Copy & Paste your name in with your reservation, so we have an "up to date listing" as people are booking, MAKE sure you look closely at sites as some of the site numbers are all over the place

D10 - 
D20 - 
D30 -
D40 - 
E26 - 
E30 - 
E32 - 
F14 - 
F16 - 
F20 - 
F28 - 
F46 - 
F50 - 
F54 - 
F60 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
F66 -
F68 - 
F72 - 
F76 - 
F80 - 
F82 - 
F83 - 
F84 - 
F88 -
F98 - 
I20 - 
I24 - 
I30 - 
I36 - 
I42 - 
J35 - 
J48 - 
K30 - 
L10 - 
L32 - 
L40 - 
M05 - 
M10 - 
M30 - 
N05 - 
N10 - 
N16 - Ohana
N36 - 
N38 - Hootbob
N44 - 
N46 - 
N55 - 
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - mikenkristipa - SOB Friends (The Levan's) One of these days I will get them to get a screen name.
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 -

Updated list to include the Levan's (Sorry Rick, looks like you get stuck with them as neighbors)

Mike


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> I started a new topic on this thread because a Date and Location have been determined. The campground is holding 67 sites for only 90 days. A new topic will get renewed attention.
> Eric


Can we get this topic deleted or the two merged, so it is less confusing?


----------



## clarkely

they really should join...........

got my confirmation in the mail.

We really should get the two threads for the rally combined or merged.......its a bit confusing having two!!

Lets go outbackers!! get those sites Booked!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> I started a new topic on this thread because a Date and Location have been determined. The campground is holding 67 sites for only 90 days. A new topic will get renewed attention.
> Eric


Can we get this topic deleted or the two merged, so it is less confusing?
[/quote]
Yes by all means, please merge the threads on the 2010 NE Rally. Can the merged thread be posted under important topics?

Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Wanted to add some photos from my recent trip to Twin Grove:

Twin Grove: Activity Building, Segway rental, Paintball, Ferris Wheel & Arcade










Indoor carrosel, Outdoor resturant & Movie Theater










Pet Parade:










Eric


----------



## rdvholtwood

*MODERATORS:* Please remove all references in this post to Twin Grove Summer Rally to its new topic thread. Would like to keep this thread open for another 2010 Spring or Fall Rally in Gettysburg.

For those reading this, I will be contacting Drummer Boy and Granite Hill to get some details on rates, etc, for either a Spring or Fall Rally. I know some of you expressed an interest in going back to Gettysburg and would like to also; however, would like to investigage some other campgrounds.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Not going to sort and delete posts. I can merge the two threads or close this one with the last post having a link to the new thread.

Starting a new thread usually does lead to confusiin. Usually the original thread starter keeps editing the first post with any info after the location and date is picked.

John

Rdvholtwood......send me a pm on how you want me to handle it.


----------



## mikenkristipa

D10 - 
D20 - 
D30 -
D40 - 
E26 - 
E30 - 
E32 - 
F14 - 
F16 - 
F20 - 
F28 - 
F46 - 
F50 - 
F54 - 
F60 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
F66 -
F68 - 
F72 - 
F76 - 
F80 - 
F82 - 
F83 - 
F84 - 
F88 -
F98 - 
I20 - 
I24 - 
I30 - 
I36 - 
I42 - 
J35 - 
J48 - 
K30 - 
L10 - 
L32 - 
L40 - 
M05 - 
M10 - 
M30 - 
N05 - 
N10 - 
N16 - Ohana
N36 - 
N38 - Hootbob
N44 - 
N46 - 
N55 - 
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - Brett&Ann - Yeah!!!! they have a screen name - now they are official
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 -

Just an update to the site listings.

Mike


----------



## clarkely

Welcome SOB's









You need to make a post to make it official.........and drink the Koolaide


----------



## DieselDave

D10 - 
D20 - 
D30 -
D40 - 
E26 - 
E30 - 
E32 - 
F14 - 
F16 - 
F20 - Diesel Dave
F28 - Diesel Dave's Friends, SOB's Shawn,Laura and kids
F46 - 
F50 - 
F54 - 
F60 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
F66 -
F68 - 
F72 - 
F76 - 
F80 - 
F82 - 
F83 - 
F84 - 
F88 -
F98 - 
I20 - 
I24 - 
I30 - 
I36 - 
I42 - 
J35 - 
J48 - 
K30 - 
L10 - 
L32 - 
L40 - 
M05 - 
M10 - 
M30 - 
N05 - 
N10 - 
N16 - Ohana
N36 - 
N38 - Hootbob
N44 - 
N46 - 
N55 - 
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - Brett&Ann - Yeah!!!! they have a screen name - now they are official
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 -

We are can't wait! Thanks Eric for putting this together. Our friends that we camp with are coming with us because they heard how much fun we had last year. Looks like a great campground.

Lisa and Diesel Dave


----------



## clarkely

DieselDave said:


> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 - Diesel Dave
> F28 - Diesel Dave's Friends, SOB's Shawn,Laura and kids
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 -
> F82 -
> F83 -
> F84 -
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 -
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 - Brett&Ann - Yeah!!!! they have a screen name - now they are official
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 -
> 
> We are can't wait! Thanks Eric for putting this together. Our friends that we camp with are coming with us because they heard how much fun we had last year. Looks like a great campground.
> 
> Lisa and Diesel Dave


Dave..........Did eric tell you ......SIte F20 has Two huge rocks for the kids to play on?

Make sure you pack the Stand Lights


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 - Diesel Dave
> F28 - Diesel Dave's Friends, SOB's Shawn,Laura and kids
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 -
> F82 -
> F83 -
> F84 -
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 -
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 - Brett&Ann - Yeah!!!! they have a screen name - now they are official
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 -
> 
> We are can't wait! Thanks Eric for putting this together. Our friends that we camp with are coming with us because they heard how much fun we had last year. Looks like a great campground.
> 
> Lisa and Diesel Dave


Dave..........Did eric tell you ......SIte F20 has Two huge rocks for the kids to play on?

Make sure you pack the Stand Lights








[/quote]

Now that there is some funny stuff....















Can we put the moon bounce on your site too?
Glad you are gonna be there!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

DieselDave said:


> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 - Diesel Dave
> F28 - Diesel Dave's Friends, SOB's Shawn,Laura and kids
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 -
> F82 -
> F83 -
> F84 -
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 -
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 - Brett&Ann - Yeah!!!! they have a screen name - now they are official
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 -
> 
> We are can't wait! Thanks Eric for putting this together. Our friends that we camp with are coming with us because they heard how much fun we had last year. Looks like a great campground.
> 
> Lisa and Diesel Dave


Dave:
I was only a part of the organization of the up-coming rally; again, it has become group effort. Rick (rdvholtwood) started the ball rolling, everyone from the 2009 Gettysburg rally chimed in with votes on dates and times. I just happened to be going to Twin Grove, The place voted on, so I negotiated a deal with the group coordinator @ Twin Grove and the owner, while I was there.
Eric


----------



## jasonz

Can non outbackers come to the rally?

and Just Add Dirt did you check out Rausch Creek while you were up this way. The place is not what it used to be, Next time your up that way and I'm home I can take ya on some good riding towards the st claire area. I ride a 2004 raptor 660.


----------



## jasonz

Another note with the wkend that you guys selected is Pine Grove typcially has their in town carnival. Its not much but its like 3 miles from the campground. Typical carnival rides and food. Friday nights they have fireworks. I'm not difinite if it will be that wkend or the wkend before.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

jasonz said:


> Can non outbackers come to the rally?
> 
> and Just Add Dirt did you check out Rausch Creek while you were up this way. The place is not what it used to be, Next time your up that way and I'm home I can take ya on some good riding towards the st claire area. I ride a 2004 raptor 660.


Jason;
If you are a member of this site you are an outbacker, People here call non outbackers "S.O.B.'s"
.......not what you think







it stands for Some Other Brand (travel trailers). This same question was asked in previous posts under the other thread about this Rally, and the answer is YES! by all means. When you register at Twin Grove Campground to attend the rally, make sure the person registering, says they are a part of the outbackers group, to get the discount and a pre-reserved site for the group.

I was going to bring the Polaris and Yamaha last visit to Pine Grove CG, then I read that Rauch Creek is closed to become a commerical development, that was three weeks ago. Now I dont see that on the webste ??? what up with that? www.tctri.org
Anyway yes....by all means we'd love to do some of the trails at Tower city/ Rausch Creek.

If I thought there was some decent trails in the area, we'd be up a lot sooner than the rally.
send me a PM on the details.

Peace
Eric


----------



## jnk36jnk

*The List:* - Please Copy & Paste your name in with your reservation, so we have an "up to date listing" as people are booking, MAKE sure you look closely at sites as some of the site numbers are all over the place

D10 - 
D20 - 
D30 -
D40 - 
E26 - 
E30 - 
E32 - 
F14 - 
F16 - 
F20 - 
F28 - 
F46 - 
F50 - 
F54 - 
F60 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
F66 -
F68 - 
F72 - 
F76 - 
F80 - 
F82 - 
F83 - 
F84 - 
F88 -
F98 - 
I20 - 
I24 - 
I30 - 
I36 - 
I42 - 
J35 - 
J48 - 
K30 - 
L10 - 
L32 - 
L40 - 
M05 - 
M10 - 
M30 - 
N05 - 
N10 - 
N16 - Ohana
N36 - 
N38 - Hootbob
N44 - 
N46 - 
N55 - 
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - mikenkristipa - SOB Friends (The Levan's) One of these days I will get them to get a screen name.
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 -
R-22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## mikenkristipa

Oregon.......That is awesome!!!!!!

Can't wait to meet our West coast OBer's!!!!!

Safe travels,

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Dean;
Welcome to our NE Summer Rally!! Have a safe trip across the US. We look so forward to your presence. I hope your comittment inspires others to book the rally real soon! All the way from Oregon...that's awesome








Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn

jnk36jnk said:


> Just wanted to make sure. Our mantra here in the PNW is, "Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker". I am retiring May 13th next year and on May 17th we are leaving for a four month long land cruise across the US. Your rally is on our list of things we want to do along with many others. Dean is planning the itinerary and we will let you know when we have things more solidly planned. Dean & Jodi


Thats really cool...I drove to west to Zion and met you, now you re returning the favor. Hope you make it and I need to make the phone call to reserve my site.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

jnk36jnk said:


> *The List:* - Please Copy & Paste your name in with your reservation, so we have an "up to date listing" as people are booking, MAKE sure you look closely at sites as some of the site numbers are all over the place
> 
> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 -
> F28 -
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 -
> F82 -
> F83 -
> F84 -
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 -
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N42 -tdvffjohn
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 - mikenkristipa - SOB Friends (The Levan's) One of these days I will get them to get a screen name.
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 -
> R-22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## rdvholtwood

The two posts have been merged with the help of tdvffjohn - I've updated the main post to refelect the information that Eric has posted for the rally. This post will now be the official "2010 Twin Grove Rally"

Rick


----------



## jnk36jnk

tdvffjohn said:


> Thats really cool...I drove to west to Zion and met you, now you re returning the favor. Hope you make it and I need to make the phone call to reserve my site.
> 
> John


Yea, we will be spending 4 months on the road, with this rally just one of our many stops. I hope it won't be as hot as Zion was, 114 at noon was a bit much.

Dean


----------



## tdvffjohn

Agree about the 114, still feeling it I think


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Thanks so much rdvholtwood , and tdvffjohn for merging the two topics! I appologize for the confusion I caused by starting a new thread under the same topic; it won't happen again! 
We're looking so forward to meeting new faces, and the ones we spent time with, around the cozy campfires at Drummer Boy. Rick: I think a second rally in the Fall or Spring near Gettysburg is a great idea, we wouldn't miss it for the world.
Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Rick;
I was right the first time in my PM to you:
It was Heartland's Rally last weekend at Twin Grove CG
*Pennsylvania Chapter* Pennsylvania Chapter of the Heartland Owners Club:
here's a link to their rally thread:
http://www.heartlandowners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=8073

Apparently they had a good time at Twin Grove CG

Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I joined Heartland Owners Forum and made this post under their PA 2009 Twin Grove Rally last week:

_Hi everyone here:
My name is Eric, I am a new member to your site and am a Keystone Outback 28KRS toyhauler owner. The reason I joined your group was because I was at Twin Grove CG the week before your rally and Missy, the large group coodinator @ Twin Grove, told me your rally was upcomming. Myself and a couple other members of Outbackers.com are planning the "Outbackers.com 2010 Northeast Summer Rally" next June at Twin Grove. We'd love your input as far as how the rally went, any suggestion as to how to improve the rally are requested; you can post them here if that's Ok with the moderators; I have a link to this thread ( http://www.heartlandowners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=8073 ), in our thread about the upcoming rally. Outbackers.com members can read them here. Or you can PM me and I will post them on the Outbackers.com Rally thread. Or I can keep them confidential and take the thoughts and opinions under advisement.
Here is a link to our thread about our rally;
__http://www.outbackers.com/forums/ind...howtopic=26942_

_May you enjoy many cozy campfires, peace and happy trails to our fellow RV'ers from Outbackers.com
Eric
aka: Just Add Dirt on outbackers.com_


----------



## clarkely

Friendly







Who are we gonna get from Michigan.......or how many???? We have the furthest travelers in "Jnk36jnk" coming from Oregon. That will e tough to beat......but they are SOB's, so we could have a furthest Outback Traveler designation









The List: - Please Copy & Paste your name in with your reservation, so we have an "up to date listing" as people are booking, MAKE sure you look closely at sites as some of the site numbers are all over the place

D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 -
F28 -
F46 -
F50 -
F54 -
F60 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 (35.70 a night)
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 -
F80 -
F82 -
F83 -
F84 -
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 -
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 -
N38 - Hootbob
N42 -tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - mikenkristipa - SOB Friends (The Levan's) One of these days I will get them to get a screen name.
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 -
R-22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## DieselDave

D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 -Diesel Dave
F28 -Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
F46 -
F50 -
F54 -
F60 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 -
F80 -
F82 -
F83 -
F84 -
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 -
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 -
N38 - Hootbob
N42 -tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - mikenkristipa - SOB Friends (The Levan's) One of these days I will get them to get a screen name.
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 -
R-22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners

Some where along the line we were dropped off the list

Lisa


----------



## clarkely

someone probably copied and pasted from a previous post........when i bumped it i just went to the last post assuming that would be the most current.

Clarke


----------



## clarkely

D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 -Diesel Dave
F28 -Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
F46 -
F50 - 
F54 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends
F60 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 (35.70 a night)
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 -
F80 -
F82 -
F83 -
F84 -
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 -
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 -
N38 - Hootbob
N42 -tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - mikenkristipa - SOB Friends (The Levan's) One of these days I will get them to get a screen name.
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 -
R-22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## clarkely

Corrected

D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 -Diesel Dave
F28 -Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
F46 -
F50 - 
F54 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends
F60 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 (35.70 a night)
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 -
F80 -
F82 -
F83 -
F84 -
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 -
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 -
N38 - Hootbob
N42 -tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - Brett&Ann
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 -
R-22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## llee780

After some confusion,.....the first person we spoke to said they were full, I called back and we are in Q48

Lisa

D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 -Diesel Dave
F28 -Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
F46 -
F50 -
F54 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends
F60 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 -
F80 -
F82 -
F83 -
F84 -
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 -
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 -
N38 - Hootbob
N42 -tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - Brett&Ann
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 - LLee780
R-22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## mikenkristipa

Lisa - Welcome

They have those sites blocked and depending on what employee tries to take the reservation, sometimes there is confusion on their part.

We had the same problem at first.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

Welcome Lisa!! Great to see you can make it!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I will call Missy @ Twin Grove CG tommorrow and clear this up...
Sorry about that Lisa and welcome to the Rally!! Welcome Andy Too! 
Eric


----------



## clarkely

Only a couple of weeks left to reserve sites at the discounted rate!!! and to ensure they are together....Better get them booked!!


----------



## clarkely

clarkely said:


> Only a couple of weeks left to reserve sites at the discounted rate!!! and to ensure they are together....Better get them booked!!


RGLANG had gone up to twin grove and picked up some brochures and maps this weekend, i have them in my posessuion if you would like one mailed, I will post a site map from them shortly.


----------



## clarkely

I spoke to Missy Today, in booking some friends sites, and i had to move my site as what was originally booked for me (by someone other than Missy) was not big enough of a site. I wanted to throw that out there to make sure everyone's sight is big enough.

Might be smart to make a call if you have any doubt.

Diesel Dave - your sites will be fine.........I have had both of them before, i liked those sites, crick is right behind you for the kids to play in as well, as being close to everything yet far enough away........Perfect for two families traveling together!! (that is the way we had used them, with another family)

D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 - Diesel Dave
F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
F46 -
F50 -
F54 - 
F60 - 
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 -
F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 (35.70 a night)
F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
F84 -
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
I52 -
I58 -
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 -
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 -
N38 - Hootbob
N42 - tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - Brett&Ann
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 - LLee780
R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## DieselDave

clarkely said:


> I spoke to Missy Today, in booking some friends sites, and i had to move my site as what was originally booked for me (by someone other than Missy) was not big enough of a site. I wanted to throw that out there to make sure everyone's sight is big enough.
> 
> Might be smart to make a call if you have any doubt.
> 
> Diesel Dave - your sites will be fine.........I have had both of them before, i liked those sites, crick is right behind you for the kids to play in as well, as being close to everything yet far enough away........Perfect for two families traveling together!! (that is the way we had used them, with another family)
> 
> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 - Diesel Dave
> F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 -
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
> F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
> F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
> F84 -
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> I52 -
> I58 -
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 -
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N42 - tdvffjohn
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 - Brett&Ann
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 - LLee780
> R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


I had a hard time finding a site big enough also. We wanted to be closer to everyone but it was hard to find sites together and big enough for us. Can't wait until next year! Sorry we missed the mini rally. It sounds like it was a great time. We had tickets to the Dover Nascar race.

Lisa


----------



## clarkely

DieselDave said:


> I spoke to Missy Today, in booking some friends sites, and i had to move my site as what was originally booked for me (by someone other than Missy) was not big enough of a site. I wanted to throw that out there to make sure everyone's sight is big enough.
> 
> Might be smart to make a call if you have any doubt.
> 
> Diesel Dave - your sites will be fine.........I have had both of them before, i liked those sites, crick is right behind you for the kids to play in as well, as being close to everything yet far enough away........Perfect for two families traveling together!! (that is the way we had used them, with another family)
> 
> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 - Diesel Dave
> F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 -
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 (35.70 a night)
> F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
> F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
> F84 -
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> I52 -
> I58 -
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 -
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N42 - tdvffjohn
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 - Brett&Ann
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 - LLee780
> R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


I had a hard time finding a site big enough also. We wanted to be closer to everyone but it was hard to find sites together and big enough for us. Can't wait until next year! Sorry we missed the mini rally. It sounds like it was a great time. We had tickets to the Dover Nascar race.

Lisa
[/quote]

It was fun...but i bet the race was as well!!! you will like the size of your site, we stayed in your site before, friends in the other.....

we may still try something in October and November............and maybe one in late march or Easter as a Southern State trip.......


----------



## clarkely

Another Friend has joined the site and is joining us









D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 - Diesel Dave
F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
F46 -
F50 -
F54 -
F60 -
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 -
F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 (35.70 a night)
F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
I52 -
I58 - Jones Family (Clarkely's friends who have not joined but do have an outback)
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 -
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 -
N38 - Hootbob
N42 - tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - Brett&Ann
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 - LLee780
R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## sydmeg1012

DieselDave said:


> I spoke to Missy Today, in booking some friends sites, and i had to move my site as what was originally booked for me (by someone other than Missy) was not big enough of a site. I wanted to throw that out there to make sure everyone's sight is big enough.
> 
> Might be smart to make a call if you have any doubt.
> 
> Diesel Dave - your sites will be fine.........I have had both of them before, i liked those sites, crick is right behind you for the kids to play in as well, as being close to everything yet far enough away........Perfect for two families traveling together!! (that is the way we had used them, with another family)
> 
> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 - Diesel Dave
> F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 -
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
> F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
> F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
> F84 -
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> I52 -
> I58 -
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 -
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N42 - tdvffjohn
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 - Brett&Ann
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 - LLee780
> R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


I had a hard time finding a site big enough also. We wanted to be closer to everyone but it was hard to find sites together and big enough for us. Can't wait until next year! Sorry we missed the mini rally. It sounds like it was a great time. We had tickets to the Dover Nascar race.

Lisa
[/quote]

Dave, we know the real reason is that you asked the booking agent for sites that are completely devoid of anything that can be construed as a play area for kids


----------



## clarkely

sydmeg1012 said:


> I spoke to Missy Today, in booking some friends sites, and i had to move my site as what was originally booked for me (by someone other than Missy) was not big enough of a site. I wanted to throw that out there to make sure everyone's sight is big enough.
> 
> Might be smart to make a call if you have any doubt.
> 
> Diesel Dave - your sites will be fine.........I have had both of them before, i liked those sites, crick is right behind you for the kids to play in as well, as being close to everything yet far enough away........Perfect for two families traveling together!! (that is the way we had used them, with another family)
> 
> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 - Diesel Dave
> F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 -
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
> F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
> F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
> F84 -
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> I52 -
> I58 -
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 -
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N42 - tdvffjohn
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 - Brett&Ann
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 - LLee780
> R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


I had a hard time finding a site big enough also. We wanted to be closer to everyone but it was hard to find sites together and big enough for us. Can't wait until next year! Sorry we missed the mini rally. It sounds like it was a great time. We had tickets to the Dover Nascar race.

Lisa
[/quote]

Dave, we know the real reason is that you asked the booking agent for sites that are completely devoid of anything that can be construed as a play area for kids








[/quote]

Actually they have the best play area...........a nice black rubber mat in the creek....that snakes liked to hide under....my boys were loving it in the creek playing with them. And i think the 1 site is slightly elevated and turned to the others........with a nice little hill for the kids to play on with their bikes


----------



## DieselDave

clarkely said:


> I spoke to Missy Today, in booking some friends sites, and i had to move my site as what was originally booked for me (by someone other than Missy) was not big enough of a site. I wanted to throw that out there to make sure everyone's sight is big enough.
> 
> Might be smart to make a call if you have any doubt.
> 
> Diesel Dave - your sites will be fine.........I have had both of them before, i liked those sites, crick is right behind you for the kids to play in as well, as being close to everything yet far enough away........Perfect for two families traveling together!! (that is the way we had used them, with another family)
> 
> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 - Diesel Dave
> F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 -
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 - Clarkely 7/17-7/21 (35.70 a night)
> F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
> F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
> F84 -
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> I52 -
> I58 -
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 -
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N42 - tdvffjohn
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 - Brett&Ann
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 - LLee780
> R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


I had a hard time finding a site big enough also. We wanted to be closer to everyone but it was hard to find sites together and big enough for us. Can't wait until next year! Sorry we missed the mini rally. It sounds like it was a great time. We had tickets to the Dover Nascar race.

Lisa
[/quote]

Dave, we know the real reason is that you asked the booking agent for sites that are completely devoid of anything that can be construed as a play area for kids








[/quote]

Actually they have the best play area...........a nice black rubber mat in the creek....that snakes liked to hide under....my boys were loving it in the creek playing with them. And i think the 1 site is slightly elevated and turned to the others........with a nice little hill for the kids to play on with their bikes








[/quote]

Snakes!







I was thinking frogs when we picked that site.

Lisa


----------



## navycranes

Navycranes are in!!!

We have site F-60 for The 17th thru the 22ed.

Look forward to seeing you all again


----------



## clarkely

Rob,
Did you reserve through Missy?

I forget what the length was of the site F60 was (I originally had it booked- through one of her assistants), but i know she said I was going to be really tight, she seems to be on the ball, so if she said your good, you are good!! I know Eric had told me there is a little play area right behind it, perfect for younger ones!! Given my surprise in Missy telling me there was no way they should've booked me in there, I Just wanna make sure that site is big enough with your rear slide out, and there are no surprises for you

I was getting nervous that we would be with out the Game Coordinator!!! Last year was Awesome with the balloons and Eric said there is more room for whatever you have up your sleeves for this year









D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 - Diesel Dave
F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
F46 -
F50 -
F54 -
F60 - Navy Cranes 6/17-6/22
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 -
F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 (35.70 a night)
F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
I52 -
I58 - Jones Family (Clarkely's friends who have not joined but do have an outback)
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 -
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 -
N38 - Hootbob
N42 - tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - Brett&Ann
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 - LLee780
R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## navycranes

clarkely said:


> Rob,
> Did you reserve through Missy?
> 
> I forget what the length was of the site F60 was (I originally had it booked- through one of her assistants), but i know she said I was going to be really tight, she seems to be on the ball, so if she said your good, you are good!! I know Eric had told me there is a little play area right behind it, perfect for younger ones!! Given my surprise in Missy telling me there was no way they should've booked me in there, I Just wanna make sure that site is big enough with your rear slide out, and there are no surprises for you
> 
> I was getting nervous that we would be with out the Game Coordinator!!! Last year was Awesome with the balloons and Eric said there is more room for whatever you have up your sleeves for this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 - Diesel Dave
> F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 - Navy Cranes 6/17-6/22
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 (35.70 a night)
> F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
> F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
> F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> I52 -
> I58 - Jones Family (Clarkely's friends who have not joined but do have an outback)
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 -
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N42 - tdvffjohn
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 - Brett&Ann
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 - LLee780
> R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


Clarkely:

That's odd.. According to the map site F60 is actually one of the biggest ones around there. I don't know who booked me but they asked my trailer length and said it would be fine there. I only have a 28' outback that extends out to about 32 when the rear slide is out.

I am hoping to get a chance this winter or spring to drive up there and look the area over so I can better plan a kids game. I have close to 25 different messy games and could probably think up more if needed. I only went with the balloon game because it's easy and I know it works just about anywhere. But I have a few more that are way more fun and WAAAAY more messy.

Should be a fun weekend.


----------



## clarkely

navycranes said:


> Clarkely:
> 
> That's odd.. According to the map site F60 is actually one of the biggest ones around there. I don't know who booked me but they asked my trailer length and said it would be fine there. I only have a 28' outback that extends out to about 32 when the rear slide is out.
> 
> I am hoping to get a chance this winter or spring to drive up there and look the area over so I can better plan a kids game. I have close to 25 different messy games and could probably think up more if needed. I only went with the balloon game because it's easy and I know it works just about anywhere. But I have a few more that are way more fun and WAAAAY more messy.
> 
> Should be a fun weekend.


I thought it showed as big on the map as well, and Eric was there and thought it would be fine, then i called to add some SOB friends that were coming, and i got Missy (the Group Coordinator - and seemingly the Most knowledgeable staff member) and she said the site i was in was tight for me and that it was a 37' site and she put me in a 53' deep site..... i checked out a birds eye viewand on the Photo map view ....she appeared to be accurate.

Again, if it was Missy you spoke to, she knows and i am sure its fine.......I look forward to seeing the games for this year!!!!

Clarke


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> Clarkely:
> 
> That's odd.. According to the map site F60 is actually one of the biggest ones around there. I don't know who booked me but they asked my trailer length and said it would be fine there. I only have a 28' outback that extends out to about 32 when the rear slide is out.
> 
> I am hoping to get a chance this winter or spring to drive up there and look the area over so I can better plan a kids game. I have close to 25 different messy games and could probably think up more if needed. I only went with the balloon game because it's easy and I know it works just about anywhere. But I have a few more that are way more fun and WAAAAY more messy.
> 
> Should be a fun weekend.


I thought it showed as big on the map as well, and Eric was there and thought it would be fine, then i called to add some SOB friends that were coming, and i got Missy (the Group Coordinator - and seemingly the Most knowledgeable staff member) and she said the site i was in was tight for me and that it was a 37' site and she put me in a 53' deep site..... i checked out a birds eye viewand on the Photo map view ....she appeared to be accurate.

Again, if it was Missy you spoke to, she knows and i am sure its fine.......I look forward to seeing the games for this year!!!!

Clarke
[/quote]

Clarke
The site you were in (F60) was fine for your rig. When I was there, there was a 36'+ Montana in the site. And yes there is an area right behind it that is perfect for some of the activities; especially the kiddy activities. I don't think we're going to be given a Pavillion unless we get at least 30 sites reserved. I tought we'd have more participation then this, but I do understand peoples reluctance to booking that far in advance.
This is going to be great rally weather it's 6 or 60 Outbackers.

Come on people lets get those reservation in!!! Only six days left to get the discount rate and the prefered sites near all the rest of the Outbackers

Eric


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> Clarke
> The site you were in (F60) was fine for your rig. When I was there, there was a 36'+ Montana in the site. And yes there is an area right behind it that is perfect for some of the activities; especially the kiddy activities. I don't think we're going to be given a Pavillion unless we get at least 30 sites reserved. I tought we'd have more participation then this, but I do understand peoples reluctance to booking that far in advance.
> This is going to be great rally weather it's 6 or 60 Outbackers.
> 
> Come on people lets get those reservation in!!! Only six days left to get the discount rate and the prefered sites near all the rest of the Outbacker
> 
> Eric


Eric, that is what I told missy, I told her you said I would be fine there..and she was adamant on moving me.... doesn't matter I will be happy anywhere my head finds its pillow at the end of the night









Hindsight being 20/20 it will be best for rob to have that site anyhow....... it will make the activities so much easier!!!!

I am sure you will get a lot more adding through out the winter months.......it would be great if twin grove could try to hold those sites for us longer.......even if it wasn't at a discount........


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Clarke:
I will talk to Missy and ask her to at least hold 20 sites thru the Winter. Maybe future Outback ralliers (is that a word?) wont get the discount but if they are KOA members they'll get 10% off. 
How was the Mini rally last weekend? 
I totaled the Polaris at Hatfield/McCoys and ended up in the ER.
I am ok now and thank God I had insurance!!
Eric


----------



## navycranes

Just Add Dirt said:


> Clarke:
> I will talk to Missy and ask her to at least hold 20 sites thru the Winter. Maybe future Outback ralliers (is that a word?) wont get the discount but if they are KOA members they'll get 10% off.
> How was the Mini rally last weekend?
> I totaled the Polaris at Hatfield/McCoys and ended up in the ER.
> I am ok now and thank God I had insurance!!
> Eric


Yeah, you are not going to have a ton of people willing to book a camping trip over 8 months out. To be honest, I'm not even sure if we can do it, but I figured it was worth the $37 deposit they charged me to at least reserve a site. I can always cancel later.

I'm glad that site has an area for the kids to play. You know how my kids are when it comes to that. Hopefully we are far enough away that maybe this time they'll leave poor Diesel Dave's pets alone (unless he has another huge rock next to his site).


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> Clarke:
> I will talk to Missy and ask her to at least hold 20 sites thru the Winter. Maybe future Outback ralliers (is that a word?) wont get the discount but if they are KOA members they'll get 10% off.
> How was the Mini rally last weekend?
> I totaled the Polaris at Hatfield/McCoys and ended up in the ER.
> I am ok now and thank God I had insurance!!
> Eric


 Glad to hear you are all right........... i bet you were having the most fun....right before you wrecked







always happens that way!!!

Hope it was a good weekend!! Ours was excellent.Nice hike and we got our potluck done under a tent city.........i posted pictures of it on that thread. October is a busy month for us!! Fall ball & cub scouts....... no camping until November........

Glad to hear your health is okay after the ER


----------



## clarkely

Last Day to Guarantee your spot!!!
Also they are locking in the rates, so you pay this years Price
And
Get 15% off of it.
Very reasonably Priced place!!!
It will Be fun
Book Noe!!


----------



## clarkely

This thing isn't Booked Solid yet????

Great Campground!! It will be Fun!!! Couldn't be a better thing to do on Fathers Day than to Camp with your Family!!

Git-R-Don


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I received the following Email from Missy ( she is the group coodinator for our Rally):

_









Hello Eric,
I got your email and apologize that I did not get back to you sooner. I will hold 30 sites for the group until April 15[sup]th[/sup]. Does this sound fair to you?? 

Thank You,

Missy

Twin Grove Resort & Campground

__









_I sent her email back confirming that the 15% discount will apply as well until 4/15/2010

Everyone have a great Holiday Season

Eric


----------



## rdvholtwood

Thanks Eric!!


----------



## mikenkristipa

19 Families so far........Good Start!

Man.....Its only November and I am already looking forward to this weekend.

Thanks Eric, for putting this together, should be a great time!

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt

mikenkristipa said:


> 19 Families so far........Good Start!
> 
> Man.....Its only November and I am already looking forward to this weekend.
> 
> Thanks Eric, for putting this together, should be a great time!
> 
> Mike


This was and continues to be a Group effort: Rick started the Topic, everyone chimed in with their vote on when and where, and people continue to occassionaly chime in with offers, like Navycrains, on events like we had at Drummer boy. I mearely surveyed Twin Grove and came to an agreement on behalf of our group, with Twin Grove and Missy. Hopefully as Winter wains (which I wish it would do in a hurry), and Spring starts to get everyone's camping fever going, a lot more will reserve sites; If we get 30 sites reserved I think we'll get a pavilion @ N/C. If we get 60; we'll get two Pavilions and the Kitchen that services them, @ N/C.
I was thinking about having a Tug-O-War over a mud pit... Also If we get enough people I was going to talk Missy into leaving the pool open late (it closes @ like 7PM), for just our group and having a pool party complete with Music (Which I would be willing to provide; I have the Equipment) on Saturday Night. 
Also I was thinking about having a Volley Ball tourney and the Outbacker's winning team challanges the Twin Grove Staff (yes they have a boastful team), to a dual for free Segway and Paintball time for the adults in the group and free Carnival rides for their Kids. 
We definitely need to come up with a plan for something special for Fathers Day.. any ideas here?
This promises to be the best Rally ever...
Eric


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> 19 Families so far........Good Start!
> 
> Man.....Its only November and I am already looking forward to this weekend.
> 
> Thanks Eric, for putting this together, should be a great time!
> 
> Mike


This was and continues to be a Group effort: Rick started the Topic, everyone chimed in with their vote on when and where, and people continue to occassionaly chime in with offers, like Navycrains, on events like we had at Drummer boy. I mearely surveyed Twin Grove and came to an agreement on behalf of our group, with Twin Grove and Missy. Hopefully as Winter wains (which I wish it would do in a hurry), and Spring starts to get everyone's camping fever going, a lot more will reserve sites; If we get 30 sites reserved I think we'll get a pavilion @ N/C. If we get 60; we'll get two Pavilions and the Kitchen that services them, @ N/C.
I was thinking about having a Tug-O-War over a mud pit... Also If we get enough people I was going to talk Missy into leaving the pool open late (it closes @ like 7PM), for just our group and having a pool party complete with Music (Which I would be willing to proving; I have the Equipment) on Saturday Night. 
Also I was thinking about having a Volley Ball tourney and the Outbacker's winning team challanges the Twin Grove Staff (yes they have a boastful team), to a dual for free Segway and Paintball time for the adults in the group and free Carnival rides for their Kids. 
We definitely need to come up with a plan for something special for Fathers Day.. any ideas here?
This promises to be the best Rally ever...
Eric
[/quote]

Funny you posted about something special for fathers day....... I had a scout leader in hear last night at work and was helping him get some stuff ready for a woodworking project he was doing for his den.........anyway i went home and told DW ( Pronounced Maaaaaaaaare, for those who have camped with us







) and i told her i need ot come up with a coll father/son/daughter wood project and craft project that Me and my DW would put together.....

SO those wheels are a turning in that direction









and of course i can put together a T-Shirt for it as well........ maybe with or without a tydye this year.....

Clarke


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> 19 Families so far........Good Start!
> 
> Man.....Its only November and I am already looking forward to this weekend.
> 
> Thanks Eric, for putting this together, should be a great time!
> 
> Mike


This was and continues to be a Group effort: Rick started the Topic, everyone chimed in with their vote on when and where, and people continue to occassionaly chime in with offers, like Navycrains, on events like we had at Drummer boy. I mearely surveyed Twin Grove and came to an agreement on behalf of our group, with Twin Grove and Missy. Hopefully as Winter wains (which I wish it would do in a hurry), and Spring starts to get everyone's camping fever going, a lot more will reserve sites; If we get 30 sites reserved I think we'll get a pavilion @ N/C. If we get 60; we'll get two Pavilions and the Kitchen that services them, @ N/C.
I was thinking about having a Tug-O-War over a mud pit... Also If we get enough people I was going to talk Missy into leaving the pool open late (it closes @ like 7PM), for just our group and having a pool party complete with Music (Which I would be willing to proving; I have the Equipment) on Saturday Night. 
Also I was thinking about having a Volley Ball tourney and the Outbacker's winning team challanges the Twin Grove Staff (yes they have a boastful team), to a dual for free Segway and Paintball time for the adults in the group and free Carnival rides for their Kids. 
We definitely need to come up with a plan for something special for Fathers Day.. any ideas here?
This promises to be the best Rally ever...
Eric
[/quote]

Funny you posted about something special for fathers day....... I had a scout leader in hear last night at work and was helping him get some stuff ready for a woodworking project he was doing for his den.........anyway i went home and told DW ( Pronounced Maaaaaaaaare, for those who have camped with us







) and i told her i need ot come up with a coll father/son/daughter wood project and craft project that Me and my DW would put together.....

SO those wheels are a turning in that direction









and of course i can put together a T-Shirt for it as well........ maybe with or without a tydye this year.....

Clarke
[/quote]

Tyde!! Ha! Maybe Donna could help with fillng the bottles!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

rdvholtwood said:


> 19 Families so far........Good Start!
> 
> Man.....Its only November and I am already looking forward to this weekend.
> 
> Thanks Eric, for putting this together, should be a great time!
> 
> Mike


This was and continues to be a Group effort: Rick started the Topic, everyone chimed in with their vote on when and where, and people continue to occassionaly chime in with offers, like Navycrains, on events like we had at Drummer boy. I mearely surveyed Twin Grove and came to an agreement on behalf of our group, with Twin Grove and Missy. Hopefully as Winter wains (which I wish it would do in a hurry), and Spring starts to get everyone's camping fever going, a lot more will reserve sites; If we get 30 sites reserved I think we'll get a pavilion @ N/C. If we get 60; we'll get two Pavilions and the Kitchen that services them, @ N/C.
I was thinking about having a Tug-O-War over a mud pit... Also If we get enough people I was going to talk Missy into leaving the pool open late (it closes @ like 7PM), for just our group and having a pool party complete with Music (Which I would be willing to proving; I have the Equipment) on Saturday Night. 
Also I was thinking about having a Volley Ball tourney and the Outbacker's winning team challanges the Twin Grove Staff (yes they have a boastful team), to a dual for free Segway and Paintball time for the adults in the group and free Carnival rides for their Kids. 
We definitely need to come up with a plan for something special for Fathers Day.. any ideas here?
This promises to be the best Rally ever...
Eric
[/quote]

Funny you posted about something special for fathers day....... I had a scout leader in hear last night at work and was helping him get some stuff ready for a woodworking project he was doing for his den.........anyway i went home and told DW ( Pronounced Maaaaaaaaare, for those who have camped with us







) and i told her i need ot come up with a coll father/son/daughter wood project and craft project that Me and my DW would put together.....

SO those wheels are a turning in that direction









and of course i can put together a T-Shirt for it as well........ maybe with or without a tydye this year.....

Clarke
[/quote]

Tyde!! Ha! Maybe Donna could help with fillng the bottles!!








[/quote]

If Donna's filling dye bottles, should I bring the bleach hand cleaner again?


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> 19 Families so far........Good Start!
> 
> Man.....Its only November and I am already looking forward to this weekend.
> 
> Thanks Eric, for putting this together, should be a great time!
> 
> Mike


This was and continues to be a Group effort: Rick started the Topic, everyone chimed in with their vote on when and where, and people continue to occassionaly chime in with offers, like Navycrains, on events like we had at Drummer boy. I mearely surveyed Twin Grove and came to an agreement on behalf of our group, with Twin Grove and Missy. Hopefully as Winter wains (which I wish it would do in a hurry), and Spring starts to get everyone's camping fever going, a lot more will reserve sites; If we get 30 sites reserved I think we'll get a pavilion @ N/C. If we get 60; we'll get two Pavilions and the Kitchen that services them, @ N/C.
I was thinking about having a Tug-O-War over a mud pit... Also If we get enough people I was going to talk Missy into leaving the pool open late (it closes @ like 7PM), for just our group and having a pool party complete with Music (Which I would be willing to proving; I have the Equipment) on Saturday Night. 
Also I was thinking about having a Volley Ball tourney and the Outbacker's winning team challanges the Twin Grove Staff (yes they have a boastful team), to a dual for free Segway and Paintball time for the adults in the group and free Carnival rides for their Kids. 
We definitely need to come up with a plan for something special for Fathers Day.. any ideas here?
This promises to be the best Rally ever...
Eric
[/quote]

Funny you posted about something special for fathers day....... I had a scout leader in hear last night at work and was helping him get some stuff ready for a woodworking project he was doing for his den.........anyway i went home and told DW ( Pronounced Maaaaaaaaare, for those who have camped with us







) and i told her i need ot come up with a coll father/son/daughter wood project and craft project that Me and my DW would put together.....

SO those wheels are a turning in that direction









and of course i can put together a T-Shirt for it as well........ maybe with or without a tydye this year.....

Clarke
[/quote]

Tyde!! Ha! Maybe Donna could help with fillng the bottles!!








[/quote]

If Donna's filling dye bottles, should I bring the bleach hand cleaner again?








[/quote]

Maybe we just roll donna up in a sheet and tye- dye her







and actually put rubber gloves on her hands........... will reverse the results from 09


----------



## rdvholtwood

Mike or Kristi - didn't you get a picture? Would love to show Donna!


----------



## clarkely

D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 - Diesel Dave
F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
F46 -
F50 -
F54 -
F60 - Navy Cranes 6/17-6/22
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 -
F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 (35.70 a night)
F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
I52 - Reeves Family (parents of west family in F84)
I58 - Jones Family (Clarkely's friends who have not joined but do have an outback)
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 -
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 -
N38 - Hootbob
N42 - tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - Brett&Ann
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 - LLee780
R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Only 7 short months from today until the 2010 N.E. Summer Rally at Twin Grove; it''ll be here before you know it!! 
I can't wait!! We had such a good time at the last rally.
Happy Thanksgiving to all!
From Missy, Eric and Michelle


----------



## Bonnie West

clarkely said:


> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 - Diesel Dave
> F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 - Navy Cranes 6/17-6/22
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 (35.70 a night)
> F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
> F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
> F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> I52 - Reeves Family (parents of west family in F84)
> I58 - Jones Family (Clarkely's friends who have not joined but do have an outback)
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 - Rhodunda Family(Sister of west family in F84)
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N42 - tdvffjohn
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 - Brett&Ann
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 - LLee780
> R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## Just Add Dirt

welcome to the group and to the Rally; Rhodunda Family(Sister of west family in F84)! We're lookin' forward to camping with ya 'll next Summer!
Eric


----------



## clarkely

Bonnie West said:


> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 - Diesel Dave
> F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 - Navy Cranes 6/17-6/22
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 (35.70 a night)
> F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
> F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
> F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> I52 - Reeves Family (parents of west family in F84)
> I58 - Jones Family (Clarkely's friends who have not joined but do have an outback)
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 - Rhodunda Family(Sister of west family in F84)
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N42 - tdvffjohn
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 - Brett&Ann
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 - LLee780
> R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


[/quote]
D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 - Diesel Dave
F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
F46 -
F50 -
F54 -
F60 - Navy Cranes 6/17-6/22
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 -
F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 (35.70 a night)
F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
I52 - Reeves Family (parents of west family in F84)
I58 - Jones Family (Clarkely's friends who have not joined but do have an outback)
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 - Rhodunda Family(Sister of west family in F84)
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 -
N38 - Hootbob
N42 - tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - Brett&Ann
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 - LLee780
R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners
I was just coming on to post the addition, I got your FB message, and i see you figured out how to post and now have your first Post









An official Welcome to the site!!

Clarke


----------



## clarkely

Its Official!!! Ma & Pa Will be joining us at this years rally!! If you wondered Who raised me.......... come and ask all the questions you have









D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 - Diesel Dave
F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
F46 -
F50 -
F54 -
F60 - Navy Cranes 6/17-6/22
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 -
F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 (35.70 a night)
F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
I52 - Reeves Family (parents of west family in F84)
I58 - Jones Family (Clarkely's friends who have not joined but do have an outback)
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
K38 - Clarkes Mom & Dad in Cabin K38
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 - Rhodunda Family(Sister of west family in F84)
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 -
N38 - Hootbob
N42 - tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - Brett&Ann
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 - LLee780
R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners
I was just coming on to post the addition, I got your FB message, and i see you figured out how to post and now have your first Post









An official Welcome to the site!!

Clarke


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> Its Official!!! Ma & Pa Will be joining us at this years rally!! If you wondered Who raised me.......... come and ask all the questions you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 - Diesel Dave
> F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 - Navy Cranes 6/17-6/22
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 (35.70 a night)
> F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
> F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
> F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> I52 - Reeves Family (parents of west family in F84)
> I58 - Jones Family (Clarkely's friends who have not joined but do have an outback)
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> K38 - Clarkes Mom & Dad in Cabin K38
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 - Rhodunda Family(Sister of west family in F84)
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N42 - tdvffjohn
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 - Brett&Ann
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 - LLee780
> R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners
> I was just coming on to post the addition, I got your FB message, and i see you figured out how to post and now have your first Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An official Welcome to the site!!
> 
> Clarke


And an official welcome to Clarke's Parents from "Just Add Dirt" looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> Its Official!!! Ma & Pa Will be joining us at this years rally!! If you wondered Who raised me.......... come and ask all the questions you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 - Diesel Dave
> F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 - Navy Cranes 6/17-6/22
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 -
> F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 (35.70 a night)
> F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
> F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
> F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> I52 - Reeves Family (parents of west family in F84)
> I58 - Jones Family (Clarkely's friends who have not joined but do have an outback)
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> K38 - Clarkes Mom & Dad in Cabin K38
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 - Rhodunda Family(Sister of west family in F84)
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 -
> N38 - Hootbob
> N42 - tdvffjohn
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa
> Q42 - Brett&Ann
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 - LLee780
> R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners
> I was just coming on to post the addition, I got your FB message, and i see you figured out how to post and now have your first Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An official Welcome to the site!!
> 
> Clarke


And an official welcome to Clarke's Parents from "Just Add Dirt" looking forward to meeting you!
[/quote]

Bump


----------



## mikenkristipa

Just a friendly little BUMP!


----------



## clarkely

Added friends that are going - The Jones family, they Currently have a Lite Way Outback - but have 5'er Fever (who knows what they might have by then)- i know they "lurk" here, not sure if they joined yet...

D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 - Diesel Dave
F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
F46 -
F50 -
F54 -
F60 - Navy Cranes 6/17-6/22
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 - Jones Family 6/17-6/21
F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 
F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
I52 - Reeves Family (parents of west family in F84)
I58 - Jones Family (Clarkely's friends who have not joined but do have an outback)
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
K38 - Clarkes Mom & Dad in Cabin K38
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 - Rhodunda Family(Sister of west family in F84)
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 -
N38 - Hootbob
N42 - tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa
Q42 - Brett&Ann
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 - LLee780
R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## mikenkristipa

D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 - Diesel Dave
F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
F46 -
F50 -
F54 -
F60 - Navy Cranes 6/17-6/22
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 - Jones Family 6/17-6/21
F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21 
F82 - Adimitis Family (Clarkes SOB Friends) They had so much fun @ Gettysburg, they are coming again this year!!
F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
I52 - Reeves Family (parents of west family in F84)
I58 - Jones Family (Clarkely's friends who have not joined but do have an outback)
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
K38 - Clarkes Mom & Dad in Cabin K38
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 - Rhodunda Family(Sister of west family in F84)
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 -
N38 - Hootbob
N42 - tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa 6/17 - 6/21
Q42 - Brett&Ann
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 - LLee780
R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners

Just updating my stay length - I may come in on Wed night.

Mike


----------



## Rubrhammer

E-mail sent to Pine Grove.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

If you want to call Missy, who is now the GM of the park, directly, her Cell # is 570-617-7791. 
Eric


----------



## Rubrhammer

Well, so far I have e-mailed, called the reservation line and called Missy's number and left messages at both numbers. Still no response. I'm beginning to think I'm not supposed to go to this rally.
Bob


----------



## navycranes

Rubrhammer said:


> Well, so far I have e-mailed, called the reservation line and called Missy's number and left messages at both numbers. Still no response. I'm beginning to think I'm not supposed to go to this rally.
> Bob


Bob: They hear the phone ringing.... They just haven't found out where it's buried yet under all that snow!!


----------



## clarkely

Our friends the Adimitis family has to cancel due to a work conflict

D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 - Diesel Dave
F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
F46 -
F50 -
F54 -
F60 - Navy Cranes 6/17-6/22
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 - Jones Family 6/17-6/21
F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21
F82 -
F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
I52 - Reeves Family (parents of west family in F84)
I58 - Jones Family (Clarkely's friends who have not joined but do have an outback)
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
K38 - Clarkes Mom & Dad in Cabin K38
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 - Rhodunda Family(Sister of west family in F84)
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 -
N38 - Hootbob
N42 - tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa 6/17 - 6/21
Q42 - Brett&Ann
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 - LLee780
R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## clarkely

if considering coming get those reservations in









6 weeks left on discount.......

then time to plan activities


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Bump


----------



## clarkely

Tax Day is Only Three weeks away........
Know what else
Discount Deadline for This Rally
Book it Now, and pay less Sales Tax
It's a Stimulus Package LOL​


----------



## jnk36jnk

Just a note to let you all know how excited we are to come to your rally. We have our landcruise itinerary planned through Nashville, TN so far. Having a difficult time finding a place to stay in Ky after we leave Nashville but are counting the days til we leave home and head east!!!


----------



## clarkely

jnk36jnk said:


> Just a note to let you all know how excited we are to come to your rally. We have our landcruise itinerary planned through Nashville, TN so far. Having a difficult time finding a place to stay in Ky after we leave Nashville but are counting the days til we leave home and head east!!!


I can tell you i think it is VERY COOL!!! that you are able to make the rally work into your itinerary!!
I think this will have to be a record for farthest traveled to a rally!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Maybe we need to have a guest book for the Rally. Each Rally, everyone signs it and we'll post the guest list on the Rally page afterwards. 
just a thought...


----------



## mikenkristipa

Eric, the guest book is a great idea. I was only keeping track of the States people visited from last year. As far as I can tell we had 40+ families at Gettysburg representing Nine different States. Including: NY, NH, NJ, MI, PA, DE, MD, OH, and VA.

Having an Outbacker visiting from the Great State of Oregon is really cool. Have a great trip across the country!

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

The rally will be here before you know it!! If you haven't signed up and are thinking about out - Go for IT!!!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Missy, the group coodinator from Twin Grove CG, called me on Jan 21st 2010, to firm up some of the plans for the Rally. She inquired about how many pavilions we would need; I told her we would probably only need one (they hold 120), since we only have about thirty sites reserved . She also confirmed the continued discount and prices for the campsites until April 15th 2010. 

"Harold's Patio"; the outside restaurant; is no longer there; however, there are a few table outside at the main restaurant. I ask about keeping the pool open late (it closes at 8pm) for Outbackers only, either Friday 6/18 or Saturday night 6/19, she mentioned about having to pay the pool monitor extra to stay (a Lifeguard has to monitor the waterslide); I think we could pass the hat and then we could also set up music ( I have all the professional equipment for this) by the pool, and have an Outbacker Pool party 8-11pm. *I told her I would post it in the forum and see if the group was interested. Need input from the group here to see if anyone is interested in a pool party Friday or Saturday Night:* They have Karaoke planned at the Amphitheater/band shell, that Friday and Saturday night as well.

Need ideas for group activities..










Navycraines and myself had discussed a tug-o-war with teams; with a kiddy pool filled with a non-toxic jello like substance, in the middle. Probably do the ballon thing again (that was a hit at DB)







; Navycrains will need to be reimbursed for the cost of the materials for these events.

I was also thinking about a Vollyball tourney; they have a nice vollyball court @ TG. We could draw names of players from a hat to make even numbered teams..
Also don't forget the Pot luck soon we should post whose bringing what. How about a Poker run or scavenger hunt? The tyedye thing was a real fun, messy event: thanks to Clarke for that one!!









Also they have a nice dog agility course at TG: how about a pet parade for our furry campers? They did this when I was there surveying the CG last summer; it was a big hit!!


















Eric 

PS: TWIN GROVE IS ONLY HOLDING THE SITES IN OUR OUTBACKER AREA FOR ANOTHER 2 WEEKS: IF YOU WANT TO CAMP WITH THE GROUP (THIS CG IS SPACIOUS), YOU SHOULD MAKE A RESERVATION NOW TO BE CLOSE TO OUTBACKERS MEMBERS. THE DISCOUT RATE IS ONLY GOOD UNTIL APRIL 15TH AS WELL....


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> Missy, the group coodinator from Twin Grove CG, called me on Jan 21st 2010, to firm up some of the plans for the Rally. She inquired about how many pavilions we would need; I told her we would probably only need one (they hold 120), since we only have about thirty sites reserved . She also confirmed the continued discount and prices for the campsites until April 15th 2010.
> 
> "Harold's Patio"; the outside restaurant; is no longer there; however, there are a few table outside at the main restaurant. I ask about keeping the pool open late (it closes at 8pm) for Outbackers only, either Friday 6/18 or Saturday night 6/19, she mentioned about having to pay the pool monitor extra to stay (a Lifeguard has to monitor the waterslide); I think we could pass the hat and then we could also set up music ( I have all the professional equipment for this) by the pool, and have an Outbacker Pool party 8-11pm. *I told her I would post it in the forum and see if the group was interested. Need input from the group here to see if anyone is interested in a pool party Friday or Saturday Night:* They have Karaoke planned at the Amphitheater/band shell, that Friday and Saturday night as well.
> 
> Need ideas for group activities..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navycraines and myself had discussed a tug-o-war with teams; with a kiddy pool filled with a non-toxic jello like substance, in the middle. Probably do the ballon thing again (that was a hit at DB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; Navycrains will need to be reimbursed for the cost of the materials for these events.
> 
> I was also thinking about a Vollyball tourney; they have a nice vollyball court @ TG. We could draw names of players from a hat to make even numbered teams..
> Also don't forget the Pot luck soon we should post whose bringing what. How about a Poker run or scavenger hunt? The tyedye thing was a real fun, messy event: thanks to Clarke for that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also they have a nice dog agility course at TG: how about a pet parade for our furry campers? They did this when I was there surveying the CG last summer; it was a big hit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric
> 
> PS: TWIN GROVE IS ONLY HOLDING THE SITES IN OUR OUTBACKER AREA FOR ANOTHER 2 WEEKS: IF YOU WANT TO CAMP WITH THE GROUP (THIS CG IS SPACIOUS), YOU SHOULD MAKE A RESERVATION NOW TO BE CLOSE TO OUTBACKERS MEMBERS. THE DISCOUT RATE IS ONLY GOOD UNTIL APRIL 15TH AS WELL....


Does Rob have any new exciting idea's, i know he had a ton of idea's in his picture scrapbook, he has some awesome Games/ideas!! I am sure it won't be a problem passing a hat for that or the pool monitor.

I can do shirts again if people want them...... I was thinking of not doing tye-dye shirts this year....... but we could do a bring your "own whatever" tye dye if there is interest....... i would need to get some dye but it is a pretty cheap activity.

I love the dog parade - and even do costume for them.









We need to get some good Karaoke acts planned


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> Missy, the group coodinator from Twin Grove CG, called me on Jan 21st 2010, to firm up some of the plans for the Rally. She inquired about how many pavilions we would need; I told her we would probably only need one (they hold 120), since we only have about thirty sites reserved . She also confirmed the continued discount and prices for the campsites until April 15th 2010.
> 
> "Harold's Patio"; the outside restaurant; is no longer there; however, there are a few table outside at the main restaurant. I ask about keeping the pool open late (it closes at 8pm) for Outbackers only, either Friday 6/18 or Saturday night 6/19, she mentioned about having to pay the pool monitor extra to stay (a Lifeguard has to monitor the waterslide); I think we could pass the hat and then we could also set up music ( I have all the professional equipment for this) by the pool, and have an Outbacker Pool party 8-11pm. *I told her I would post it in the forum and see if the group was interested. Need input from the group here to see if anyone is interested in a pool party Friday or Saturday Night:* They have Karaoke planned at the Amphitheater/band shell, that Friday and Saturday night as well.
> 
> Need ideas for group activities..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navycraines and myself had discussed a tug-o-war with teams; with a kiddy pool filled with a non-toxic jello like substance, in the middle. Probably do the ballon thing again (that was a hit at DB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; Navycrains will need to be reimbursed for the cost of the materials for these events.
> 
> I was also thinking about a Vollyball tourney; they have a nice vollyball court @ TG. We could draw names of players from a hat to make even numbered teams..
> Also don't forget the Pot luck soon we should post whose bringing what. How about a Poker run or scavenger hunt? The tyedye thing was a real fun, messy event: thanks to Clarke for that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also they have a nice dog agility course at TG: how about a pet parade for our furry campers? They did this when I was there surveying the CG last summer; it was a big hit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric
> 
> PS: TWIN GROVE IS ONLY HOLDING THE SITES IN OUR OUTBACKER AREA FOR ANOTHER 2 WEEKS: IF YOU WANT TO CAMP WITH THE GROUP (THIS CG IS SPACIOUS), YOU SHOULD MAKE A RESERVATION NOW TO BE CLOSE TO OUTBACKERS MEMBERS. THE DISCOUT RATE IS ONLY GOOD UNTIL APRIL 15TH AS WELL....


Does Rob have any new exciting idea's, i know he had a ton of idea's in his picture scrapbook, he has some awesome Games/ideas!! I am sure it won't be a problem passing a hat for that or the pool monitor.

I can do shirts again if people want them...... I was thinking of not doing tye-dye shirts this year....... but we could do a bring your "own whatever" tye dye if there is interest....... i would need to get some dye but it is a pretty cheap activity.

I love the dog parade - and even do costume for them.









We need to get some good Karaoke acts planned








[/quote]

I updated the main topic.....shirts sound good....just keep that tye-dye away from Donna. Karaoke - sounds fun!!


----------



## sydmeg1012

rdvholtwood said:


> Missy, the group coodinator from Twin Grove CG, called me on Jan 21st 2010, to firm up some of the plans for the Rally. She inquired about how many pavilions we would need; I told her we would probably only need one (they hold 120), since we only have about thirty sites reserved . She also confirmed the continued discount and prices for the campsites until April 15th 2010.
> 
> "Harold's Patio"; the outside restaurant; is no longer there; however, there are a few table outside at the main restaurant. I ask about keeping the pool open late (it closes at 8pm) for Outbackers only, either Friday 6/18 or Saturday night 6/19, she mentioned about having to pay the pool monitor extra to stay (a Lifeguard has to monitor the waterslide); I think we could pass the hat and then we could also set up music ( I have all the professional equipment for this) by the pool, and have an Outbacker Pool party 8-11pm. *I told her I would post it in the forum and see if the group was interested. Need input from the group here to see if anyone is interested in a pool party Friday or Saturday Night:* They have Karaoke planned at the Amphitheater/band shell, that Friday and Saturday night as well.
> 
> Need ideas for group activities..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navycraines and myself had discussed a tug-o-war with teams; with a kiddy pool filled with a non-toxic jello like substance, in the middle. Probably do the ballon thing again (that was a hit at DB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; Navycrains will need to be reimbursed for the cost of the materials for these events.
> 
> I was also thinking about a Vollyball tourney; they have a nice vollyball court @ TG. We could draw names of players from a hat to make even numbered teams..
> Also don't forget the Pot luck soon we should post whose bringing what. How about a Poker run or scavenger hunt? The tyedye thing was a real fun, messy event: thanks to Clarke for that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also they have a nice dog agility course at TG: how about a pet parade for our furry campers? They did this when I was there surveying the CG last summer; it was a big hit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric
> 
> PS: TWIN GROVE IS ONLY HOLDING THE SITES IN OUR OUTBACKER AREA FOR ANOTHER 2 WEEKS: IF YOU WANT TO CAMP WITH THE GROUP (THIS CG IS SPACIOUS), YOU SHOULD MAKE A RESERVATION NOW TO BE CLOSE TO OUTBACKERS MEMBERS. THE DISCOUT RATE IS ONLY GOOD UNTIL APRIL 15TH AS WELL....


Does Rob have any new exciting idea's, i know he had a ton of idea's in his picture scrapbook, he has some awesome Games/ideas!! I am sure it won't be a problem passing a hat for that or the pool monitor.

I can do shirts again if people want them...... I was thinking of not doing tye-dye shirts this year....... but we could do a bring your "own whatever" tye dye if there is interest....... i would need to get some dye but it is a pretty cheap activity.

I love the dog parade - and even do costume for them.









We need to get some good Karaoke acts planned








[/quote]

I updated the main topic.....shirts sound good....just keep that tye-dye away from Donna. Karaoke - sounds fun!!
[/quote]

C'mon, Donna looked great with her dyed arms! Reminds me of how my arms used to look after stirring the grain punch by hand in my frat days


----------



## clarkely

My wife and Jerry (sydmeg1012) do a very good Charlie Daniels Uneasy Rider duet.


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> My wife and Jerry (sydmeg1012) do a very good Charlie Daniels Uneasy Rider duet.


Cool, I say we have a repeat performance!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

This all sounds like great fun. We don't have much in the way of talent or ideas but are willing to participate in whatever. Bonnie our yellow lab would love a parade. Only six weeks and three days and we head out. Can't wait. D&J


----------



## mikenkristipa

I think the T-shirts are a great idea - I will keep my Jack Russells away from the doggy parade, the only parade they would be interested in participating in a friendly manner (with other dogs, they love people) would be a parade to the buffet table at the Pot Luck. I think that the pool party is an awesome idea! I have no problem contributing $$ to that or for the kids activities.

We will definitly be having a Washer's tournament. Brett has a set and now Jerry has a set, so we can set up something for one of the day's.

It will be here before ya know it! Can't wait!

Let me know if I need to do anything - I will be arriving Wed. Night so if anything needs to be set up or if anyone needs help with anything I would be happy to offer assistance.

Mike


----------



## mikenkristipa

I think the T-shirts are a great idea - I will keep my Jack Russells away from the doggy parade, the only parade they would be interested in participating in a friendly manner (with other dogs, they love people) would be a parade to the buffet table at the Pot Luck. I think that the pool party is an awesome idea! I have no problem contributing $$ to that or for the kids activities.

We will definitly be having a Washer's tournament. Brett has a set and now Jerry has a set, so we can set up something for one of the day's.

It will be here before ya know it! Can't wait!

Let me know if I need to do anything - I will be arriving Wed. Night so if anything needs to be set up or if anyone needs help with anything I would be happy to offer assistance.

Mike


----------



## mikenkristipa

FYI - Brett and I were knocking around the idea of playing golf on Friday morning. There are a few nice courses in that area (Manada Gap, Pine Meadows) If anyone else is interested to fill out the foursome or if we need more, let me know, I'll make the tee times.

Mike M


----------



## forceten

Hmmm Pine grove is about 3 hours away from me, I have to see whats happening in june. i know the weekend of the 12th (week before) we are camping in upstate NY. I have to see if my better half would like to camp two weekends in a row


----------



## rdvholtwood

forceten said:


> Hmmm Pine grove is about 3 hours away from me, I have to see whats happening in june. i know the weekend of the 12th (week before) we are camping in upstate NY. I have to see if my better half would like to camp two weekends in a row


That sounds great! We certainly hope you can make it


----------



## clarkely

forceten said:


> Hmmm Pine grove is about 3 hours away from me, I have to see whats happening in june. i know the weekend of the 12th (week before) we are camping in upstate NY. I have to see if my better half would like to camp two weekends in a row


Two weekends in a row are Easy..... take some time off before the second weekend







and you don't have much to pack or unpack.....plug r in when u get home and your ready for next weekend
















I am still working on my DW for Mothers Day camping (as we have enjoyed it in the past)







but i don't think it is going to work...... whe said that would mean we would be camping every weekend in may and that is to much LOL


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> Hmmm Pine grove is about 3 hours away from me, I have to see whats happening in june. i know the weekend of the 12th (week before) we are camping in upstate NY. I have to see if my better half would like to camp two weekends in a row


Two weekends in a row are Easy..... take some time off before the second weekend







and you don't have much to pack or unpack.....plug r in when u get home and your ready for next weekend
















I am still working on my DW for Mothers Day camping (as we have enjoyed it in the past)







but i don't think it is going to work...... whe said that would mean we would be camping every weekend in may and that is to much LOL
[/quote]

Too much camping







Never heard of that before. Must be some kind of foreign language (alien maybe)

Isn't too much camping on the list with too much money or too much fun









Jim


----------



## clarkely

Joonbee said:


> Hmmm Pine grove is about 3 hours away from me, I have to see whats happening in june. i know the weekend of the 12th (week before) we are camping in upstate NY. I have to see if my better half would like to camp two weekends in a row


Two weekends in a row are Easy..... take some time off before the second weekend







and you don't have much to pack or unpack.....plug r in when u get home and your ready for next weekend
















I am still working on my DW for Mothers Day camping (as we have enjoyed it in the past)







but i don't think it is going to work...... whe said that would mean we would be camping every weekend in may and that is to much LOL
[/quote]

Too much camping







Never heard of that before. Must be some kind of foreign language (alien maybe)

Isn't too much camping on the list with too much money or too much fun









Jim
[/quote]








it would be 4 weekends for me and the boys as one weekend is scout camping..... really woyuld only be three weeks for her and the girls........ I may need to put my foot down yet







or leave her home


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> Hmmm Pine grove is about 3 hours away from me, I have to see whats happening in june. i know the weekend of the 12th (week before) we are camping in upstate NY. I have to see if my better half would like to camp two weekends in a row


Two weekends in a row are Easy..... take some time off before the second weekend







and you don't have much to pack or unpack.....plug r in when u get home and your ready for next weekend
















I am still working on my DW for Mothers Day camping (as we have enjoyed it in the past)







but i don't think it is going to work...... whe said that would mean we would be camping every weekend in may and that is to much LOL
[/quote]

Too much camping







Never heard of that before. Must be some kind of foreign language (alien maybe)

Isn't too much camping on the list with too much money or too much fun









Jim
[/quote]








it would be 4 weekends for me and the boys as one weekend is scout camping..... really woyuld only be three weeks for her and the girls........ I may need to put my foot down yet







or leave her home








[/quote]

Sounds awesome for you and the boys. but the other thing you are on your own. Not gettin involved with that decision.


----------



## clarkely

on one hand taking the kids camping for mothers day weekend without the kids may be the best mothers day present......... she could relax and go crazy in the silence


----------



## Just Add Dirt

forceten said:


> Hmmm Pine grove is about 3 hours away from me, I have to see whats happening in june. i know the weekend of the 12th (week before) we are camping in upstate NY. I have to see if my better half would like to camp two weekends in a row


This will be the Rally "not to be missed"! Please join us. 
eric


----------



## jnk36jnk

forceten said:


> Hmmm Pine grove is about 3 hours away from me, I have to see whats happening in june. i know the weekend of the 12th (week before) we are camping in upstate NY. I have to see if my better half would like to camp two weekends in a row


Not sure what constitutes "upstate" New York, but we will be in and around Randolph NY the week before the rally. Is that anywhere near where you will be?

Dean


----------



## clarkely

jnk36jnk said:


> Hmmm Pine grove is about 3 hours away from me, I have to see whats happening in june. i know the weekend of the 12th (week before) we are camping in upstate NY. I have to see if my better half would like to camp two weekends in a row


Not sure what constitutes "upstate" New York, but we will be in and around Randolph NY the week before the rally. Is that anywhere near where you will be?

Dean
[/quote]

Up state Ny is generally referred to as anything outside (North & West) of NY City/Long island and the immediate suburbs of NYC


----------



## clarkely

Anyone else coming??









Did you fill in what site you are in? Eric do you have any updates? I am sure these sites not taken yet will be getting filled quickly by the campground, as it is a very nice place!!

Last list i saw was this........

D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 - Diesel Dave
F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
F46 -
F50 -
F54 -
F60 - Navy Cranes 6/17-6/22
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 - Jones Family 6/17-6/21
F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21
F82 -
F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
I52 - Reeves Family (parents of west family in F84)
I58 - Jones Family (Clarkely's friends who have not joined but do have an outback)
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
K38 - Clarkes Mom & Dad in Cabin K38
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 - Rhodunda Family(Sister of west family in F84)
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 -
N38 - Hootbob
N42 - tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa 6/17 - 6/21
Q42 - Brett&Ann
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 - LLee780
R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## mikenkristipa

They aren't holding anymore sites at this point - Is that correct? If so - yes, anyone on the fence should jump over to the wild side.

Be here before ya know it!!!

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Missy was out when I called today....left message; I hope to hear from her tomorrow to clarify things. Post will follow that conversation. 
Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Spoke to Missy tonight!! Discount is still on!! 15% off last years rate!! Pool party is on for Saturday Night; we have the pool exclusive to Outbackers, Saturday night, all we have to do is pay a Lifeguard for 3 hours. There will be some great music pool side... THEY ARE NO LONGER HOLD THE SITE FOR OUTBACKERS; IF YOU WANT TO CAMP NEAR THE GROUP GET YOUR RESERVATION IN SOON!! Twin Grove CG will surely be booked up soon; it is a very popular destination.
If you have any problem getting thru for a reservation email me and I will get in touch with Missy directly. 
Can't wait!!!
Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Spoke to Missy tonight!! Discount is still on!! 15% off last years rate!! Pool party is on for Saturday Night; we have the pool exclusive to Outbackers, Saturday night, all we have to do is pay a Lifeguard and pay for the electricity for 3 hours: the cost will be $90.00 for the three hours . . 
There will be some great music pool side... 
A pet parade is OK too; Saturday @ noon, before the Pot Luck Dinner: Our furry campers will meet @ the pet agility course.
THEY ARE NO LONGER HOLDING THE SITE FOR OUTBACKERS; IF YOU WANT TO CAMP NEAR THE GROUP GET YOUR RESERVATION IN SOON!! Twin Grove CG will surely be booked up soon; it is a very popular destination.
If you have any problem getting thru for a reservation email me and I will get in touch with Missy directly. Try to get one of the sites in the list. You can ask for OKKIE she's a very friendly reservaton specialist; tell her I sent you.
Can't wait!!!

Here's Missy response to her an my conversation this evening:
_
Eric,
I have talked with the activities director. You may gladly hold your own little pet parade thru the campground with your group but as of this time she already has her activities scheduled for the weekends. I did cancel the extra sites and if anyone else calls to make reservations and we have sites available they will still receive the discount. Regarding the pool, you may rent the pool for a pool party from 8 to 11. To rent the pool i will have to charge a pool fee not just the pool monitor fee. We will have to have the big lights on and have a pool monitor there also. The rate to rent the pool for the 3 hours would be $90.00. Let me know if you would like to rent the pool for the party. My number is 570-617-7791. Thank You._

EVERYONES INPUT IS WELCOME
Eric


----------



## mikenkristipa

All of the above sounds great! As for the Pool, I say Rent it! We can pass the hat and I am sure that people will throw in enough to cover the $90+, Including myself, off course.

Great Job Eric!

Going forward - if you need anything, let me know.

Mike


----------



## HootBob

Can't wait
We'll throw into the hat
Kids are excited with the pool party just for the OB
we know how crowded the pool does get

Don


----------



## rdvholtwood

Looking forward to this rally!!

The pool party sounds great - count us in!


----------



## Bonnie West

rdvholtwood said:


> Looking forward to this rally!!
> 
> The pool party sounds great - count us in!


We are so excited about the rally. This will be our first. Everything sounds good. Count us in for the pool party.


----------



## huntr70

We are in............

N36

I talked to Missy today and I will be there in a new Outback trailer or fiver, haven't decided which yet.

Also, she said I can bring up a few new trailers and park them in the lot out front for you all to look at while at the Rally. So far, I'm thinking a 312BH, a 295RE, maybe a 260FL and a 320FDB fiver. We'll see what we have on the lot unitl then.

We'll also throw money in for the pool party.

Steve


----------



## clarkely

Eric,
We are in for pool party and anything else going on








Me and McGraw will be in for the pooch parade as long as it is scheduled around are nap time









I will get prices on Shirts.... i have been lapse in getting that checked out.

Steve - the 329FBH is a nice floor plan that would be neat to see...


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> Anyone else coming??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fill in what site you are in? Eric do you have any updates? I am sure these sites not taken yet will be getting filled quickly by the campground, as it is a very nice place!!
> 
> Last list i saw was this........
> 
> D10 -
> D20 -
> D30 -
> D40 -
> E26 -
> E30 -
> E32 -
> F14 -
> F16 -
> F20 - Diesel Dave
> F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
> F46 -
> F50 -
> F54 -
> F60 - Navy Cranes 6/17-6/22
> F66 -
> F68 -
> F72 -
> F76 - Jones Family 6/17-6/21
> F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21
> F82 -
> F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
> F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
> F88 -
> F98 -
> I20 -
> I24 -
> I30 -
> I36 -
> I42 -
> I52 - Reeves Family (parents of west family in F84)
> I58 - Jones Family (Clarkely's friends who have not joined but do have an outback)
> J35 -
> J48 -
> K30 -
> K38 - Clarkes Mom & Dad in Cabin K38
> L10 -
> L32 -
> L40 -
> M05 -
> M10 - Rhodunda Family(Sister of west family in F84)
> M30 -
> N05 -
> N10 -
> N16 - Ohana
> N36 - Huntr70
> N38 - Hootbob
> N42 - tdvffjohn
> N44 -
> N46 -
> N55 -
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa 6/17 - 6/21
> Q42 - Brett&Ann
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 - LLee780
> R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Bonnie West said:


> Looking forward to this rally!!
> 
> The pool party sounds great - count us in!


We are so excited about the rally. This will be our first. Everything sounds good. Count us in for the pool party.
[/quote]

Do you know which site you are in?
Eric


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> Looking forward to this rally!!
> 
> The pool party sounds great - count us in!


We are so excited about the rally. This will be our first. Everything sounds good. Count us in for the pool party.
[/quote]

Do you know which site you are in?
Eric
[/quote]

They are listed..... "West Family" ..... more of my "people"


----------



## clarkely

Got pricing on T-Shirts 8.50-9.00 a shirt - 10.00-10.50 for XXL Same Quality of shirt as last year pricing (price based on 50-72 shirts; 72-144 would be .40 less) ..... I need to stop by and look at colors..... I was thinking a light Tan With Blue Ink. I will have them do front left chest a bit larger.

















If there is interest ........ let me know and i will get the ball rolling.... i need to do this rather quickly....... ordering in a couple of weeks.


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> Got pricing on T-Shirts 8.50-9.00 a shirt - 10.00-10.50 for XXL Same Quality of shirt as last year pricing (price based on 50-72 shirts; 72-144 would be .40 less) ..... I need to stop by and look at colors..... I was thinking a light Tan With Blue Ink. I will have them do front left chest a bit larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is interest ........ let me know and i will get the ball rolling.... i need to do this rather quickly....... ordering in a couple of weeks.


Looks good Clarke - any chance with some being made say - navy blue, with white lettering? I think the larger lettering on the front is a good idea........


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> Got pricing on T-Shirts 8.50-9.00 a shirt - 10.00-10.50 for XXL Same Quality of shirt as last year pricing (price based on 50-72 shirts; 72-144 would be .40 less) ..... I need to stop by and look at colors..... I was thinking a light Tan With Blue Ink. I will have them do front left chest a bit larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is interest ........ let me know and i will get the ball rolling.... i need to do this rather quickly....... ordering in a couple of weeks.


Looks good Clarke - any chance with some being made say - navy blue, with white lettering? I think the larger lettering on the front is a good idea........
[/quote]

I did gray writing on Navy .......white seemed to stark against it........
*Disregard the date and location as i picked last years design when doing it real quick







i do have work to do to














*

- Of course i still have to check with shirt place on what colors are available in men/ladies/youth cuts


----------



## mikenkristipa

Looks good to me - count me in for 3. When you iron things out I will get an order and check to you and confirm sizes. I do like the dark Blue - but since we ty-dyed last year I don't have one in white either, so whatever you decide is good for me.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> Got pricing on T-Shirts 8.50-9.00 a shirt - 10.00-10.50 for XXL Same Quality of shirt as last year pricing (price based on 50-72 shirts; 72-144 would be .40 less) ..... I need to stop by and look at colors..... I was thinking a light Tan With Blue Ink. I will have them do front left chest a bit larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is interest ........ let me know and i will get the ball rolling.... i need to do this rather quickly....... ordering in a couple of weeks.


Looks good Clarke - any chance with some being made say - navy blue, with white lettering? I think the larger lettering on the front is a good idea........
[/quote]

I did gray writing on Navy .......white seemed to stark against it........
*Disregard the date and location as i picked last years design when doing it real quick







i do have work to do to














*

- Of course i still have to check with shirt place on what colors are available in men/ladies/youth cuts
















[/quote]

Didn't see the shirt last year as I was newbie...what's the fabric? 50/50?...... 100% cotton? 
We would prefer navy..
Great work Clarkley..
Eric
PS: too bad we didn't have Hickory Run this weekend with the great summertime weather we're expecting...


----------



## rdvholtwood

I vote for the blue/gray combination.....


----------



## clarkely

design/layout okay.... not a lot of time so i am thinking if it aint broke dont fix it....... i need to stop and check colors at the shirt shop


----------



## navycranes

Just Curious&#8230;









Are we going to have a good enough number of kids again this year? If people are interested I will throw together another game on Saturday.


----------



## mikenkristipa

Clarke can almost start a co-ed Basketball team with his kids and if you add in the Spisak's, Weber's and my 11 year old we can field a softball team.

I think a game on Saturday would be great and I am pretty sure we have enough kids to do one. All the kids (even some of the big one's) enjoyed what you did last year. I'm sure you will get involvement if you do something this year.

If you need any help, let us know.

Mike


----------



## clarkely

navycranes said:


> Just Curious&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we going to have a good enough number of kids again this year? If people are interested I will throw together another game on Saturday.


WE ARE INTERESTED - what do you have in mind for this year???

There will be at least 30 kids (there are more than that - i just went down the list of what i know for sure and have over 30)

Your the Man Rob, last years was awesome, can you one up yourself







?


----------



## navycranes

clarkely said:


> Just Curious&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we going to have a good enough number of kids again this year? If people are interested I will throw together another game on Saturday.


WE ARE INTERESTED - what do you have in mind for this year???

There will be at least 30 kids (there are more than that - i just went down the list of what i know for sure and have over 30)

Your the Man Rob, last years was awesome, can you one up yourself







?
[/quote]

I can "up" myself but it will take some help.

How does a scavenger hunt for prizes in a pool of "green goo" sound??









I attached a few pictures from my party business days as an example. We had a game where we used colored tennis balls and did a team type game, but for the rally I think just a bunch of cheap prizes in waterproof bags would work better.

Anyone think this would go over good, or do you think we should stick to the shaving cream balloons??

.02 welcome


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Can we do the scavenger hunt in the goo and then have a tug-o-war with the adults (if you wanna call us that) over the same tub?


----------



## mikenkristipa

I like the Green Goo idea. Let us know how we can help "Make it happen"


----------



## navycranes

Just Add Dirt said:


> Can we do the scavenger hunt in the goo and then have a tug-o-war with the adults (if you wanna call us that) over the same tub?


That sounds like a lot of fun. I never had much luck in my party game business I owned getting adults to participate. Maybe there wasn't enough adult beverages involved


----------



## rdvholtwood

navycranes said:


> Can we do the scavenger hunt in the goo and then have a tug-o-war with the adults (if you wanna call us that) over the same tub?


That sounds like a lot of fun. I never had much luck in my party game business I owned getting adults to participate. Maybe there wasn't enough adult beverages involved








[/quote]

.....or they weren't Outbackers!!


----------



## Bonnie West

clarkely said:


> Looking forward to this rally!!
> 
> The pool party sounds great - count us in!


We are so excited about the rally. This will be our first. Everything sounds good. Count us in for the pool party.
[/quote]

Do you know which site you are in?
Eric
[/quote]

They are listed..... "West Family" ..... more of my "people"








[/quote]

Thanks for answering Clark, I haven't check the site in awhile. Everything sounds great.


----------



## clarkely

Rob, i will help with whatever you choose. I think last years could be repeated....kids loved the shaving cream.....cheap easy and many kids can enjoy at the same time...

I am also confident goo would go good......

Whatever you choose i will help....... It is all your call!!


----------



## navycranes

clarkely said:


> Rob, i will help with whatever you choose. I think last years could be repeated....kids loved the shaving cream.....cheap easy and many kids can enjoy at the same time...
> 
> I am also confident goo would go good......
> 
> Whatever you choose i will help....... It is all your call!!


You will be surprised how easy they both are.

The only thing I am lacking now is a truck. Last year I had a pickup but now I have the excursion.

The "goo" is just a gel crystal that you add water to. About 15 pounds will make a whole pool full.

But when everyone is done we will need to dispose of it. This requires lining the bed of a pickup with a plastic sheet and bucketing the gel into the back. Then just drive to where ever we can dump it and open the tail gate. The crystals are non-toxic and biodegrade. You just don't want to dump them on the ground in the middle of camp. They take a few days to dry back up and break down. If you dump out the pool in the middle of a grass playing field or somewhere in camp people will be slipping in it. So I usually find a place out of the way to dump it. Now that I drive the Excursion I don't have the truck bed.

As long as someone doesn't mind providing their pickup for about an hour we will be good to go.


----------



## clarkely

If everyone interested in getting shirts could email me at [email protected] I will email back with a "shirt Order" form and get this ball rolling!! Please send me a note even if you know i have your email and you know i know you want them..... It will assist me in Tallying and putting all the orders in a folder and simply ...simplify things









Thanks!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

navycranes said:


> Rob, i will help with whatever you choose. I think last years could be repeated....kids loved the shaving cream.....cheap easy and many kids can enjoy at the same time...
> 
> I am also confident goo would go good......
> 
> Whatever you choose i will help....... It is all your call!!


You will be surprised how easy they both are.

The only thing I am lacking now is a truck. Last year I had a pickup but now I have the excursion.

The "goo" is just a gel crystal that you add water to. About 15 pounds will make a whole pool full.

But when everyone is done we will need to dispose of it. This requires lining the bed of a pickup with a plastic sheet and bucketing the gel into the back. Then just drive to where ever we can dump it and open the tail gate. The crystals are non-toxic and biodegrade. You just don't want to dump them on the ground in the middle of camp. They take a few days to dry back up and break down. If you dump out the pool in the middle of a grass playing field or somewhere in camp people will be slipping in it. So I usually find a place out of the way to dump it. Now that I drive the Excursion I don't have the truck bed.

As long as someone doesn't mind providing their pickup for about an hour we will be good to go.
[/quote]

Hey Rob!
Directly behind your site (F60) is a big open play field with a bathroom: there is plenty of room in that field for the kiddies activities and the Adult tug-o-war over the same tub of goo. We can also set up Washers, Corn hole, and There is also a playground in the same area. When we're all done we can just take buckets of the goo and walk it into the bathroom and pour it down the toilets. This will work real good, trust me. Also it'll be nice to have the restroom close to our activity and also be within the Outbackers exclusive area. I can bring some 5 gallon buckets if you think we'll need them. 
Also; when we have the Pot luck Dinner Saturday PM, we can pass the hat to cover your expense and the rental of the pool for the pool party. EVERYTHING you are doing is greatly appreciated, you did such a wonderful job at last years rally: the entertainment value of your planned activities was over the top!!
Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt

To everyone coming to the June N.E. Rally @ Twin Grove CG:
If everyone would post what dish they plan bring to the pot luck dinner Saturday, it would be greatly appreciated. please just put the info next to your site number on the site list.
Eric


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> To everyone coming to the June N.E. Rally @ Twin Grove CG:
> If everyone would post what dish they plan bring to the pot luck dinner Saturday, it would be greatly appreciated. please just put the info next to your site number on the site list.
> Eric


Eric can you or rick put the "master" list on the first post, that way we can reference it with out searching all of the pages? and then update it when people add.....


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> To everyone coming to the June N.E. Rally @ Twin Grove CG:
> If everyone would post what dish they plan bring to the pot luck dinner Saturday, it would be greatly appreciated. please just put the info next to your site number on the site list.
> Eric


Eric can you or rick put the "master" list on the first post, that way we can reference it with out searching all of the pages? and then update it when people add.....
[/quote]

clarke - I think it best we do it like we did for the Gettysburg Rally - copy and paste the list to a new post - that worked fine and this way nothing was missed.


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> To everyone coming to the June N.E. Rally @ Twin Grove CG:
> If everyone would post what dish they plan bring to the pot luck dinner Saturday, it would be greatly appreciated. please just put the info next to your site number on the site list.
> Eric


Eric can you or rick put the "master" list on the first post, that way we can reference it with out searching all of the pages? and then update it when people add.....
[/quote]

clarke - I think it best we do it like we did for the Gettysburg Rally - copy and paste the list to a new post - that worked fine and this way nothing was missed.
[/quote]

All is good, does not matter...... I know i just spent 15 minutes looking through the pages for the most complete list........ It is more upfront work by whomever keeps the front page up to date, but less on the "masses'"when they go to look........what made me think of it.....was because Wolfwood is doing it that way for Acadia, and i had a friend ask me who is where as they were trying to book.

No worries. I found the latest, and i think i have the jones family on twice as they changed or were going to change their site....


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> To everyone coming to the June N.E. Rally @ Twin Grove CG:
> If everyone would post what dish they plan bring to the pot luck dinner Saturday, it would be greatly appreciated. please just put the info next to your site number on the site list.
> Eric


Eric can you or rick put the "master" list on the first post, that way we can reference it with out searching all of the pages? and then update it when people add.....
[/quote]

clarke - I think it best we do it like we did for the Gettysburg Rally - copy and paste the list to a new post - that worked fine and this way nothing was missed.
[/quote]

All is good, does not matter...... I know i just spent 15 minutes looking through the pages for the most complete list........ It is more upfront work by whomever keeps the front page up to date, but less on the "masses'"when they go to look........what made me think of it.....was because Wolfwood is doing it that way for Acadia, and i had a friend ask me who is where as they were trying to book.

No worries. I found the latest, and i think i have the jones family on twice as they changed or were going to change their site....
[/quote]

Whatever you want to do, works for me... you guys are the seasoned rally masters and I am grasshopper...


----------



## jnk36jnk

What we bring will depend on what we have in the trailer when we get there. I might promise cheesecake, but wouldn't want to swear to it. Maybe I will find something more interesting on the road. So, my offering will truly be 'pot luck'. j


----------



## rdvholtwood

jnk36jnk said:


> What we bring will depend on what we have in the trailer when we get there. I might promise cheesecake, but wouldn't want to swear to it. Maybe I will find something more interesting on the road. So, my offering will truly be 'pot luck'. j


What ever you bring will be fine! Just having you come all the way from Oregon is great...Thanks for making the trip..!!


----------



## mikenkristipa

rdvholtwood said:


> What we bring will depend on what we have in the trailer when we get there. I might promise cheesecake, but wouldn't want to swear to it. Maybe I will find something more interesting on the road. So, my offering will truly be 'pot luck'. j


What ever you bring will be fine! Just having you come all the way from Oregon is great...Thanks for making the trip..!!
[/quote]

X2


----------



## rdvholtwood

rdvholtwood said:


> If everyone interested in getting shirts could email me at [email protected] I will email back with a "shirt Order" form and get this ball rolling!! Please send me a note even if you know i have your email and you know i know you want them..... It will assist me in Tallying and putting all the orders in a folder and simply ...simplify things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


To all Rally Members - please check the main topic for any updates as we move closer to the rally. Please contact Clarkely (see above) for ordering T-Shirts!!


----------



## navycranes

Just Add Dirt Just Add Dirt Just Add Dirt Just Add Dirt

I have been PM'ing you several times during the off season and in the past few days.

Just wondering if you are getting them or if you maybe accidently blocked me or something.

Just checking


----------



## Just Add Dirt

navycranes said:


> Just Add Dirt Just Add Dirt Just Add Dirt Just Add Dirt
> 
> I have been PM'ing you several times during the off season and in the past few days.
> 
> Just wondering if you are getting them or if you maybe accidently blocked me or something.
> 
> Just checking


I got your message, I've been extremely busy w/work, plus a wedding yesterday. I appologize for not get back sooner...
Your reply about keeping the goo out of the bathroom is noted, and that's fine. we can have a volunteer stay near the bathroom to make sure no one brings the goo into it. I like your idea about a litlle process station to clean the participants up. As far as disposal: we'll have to tackle that issue @ the rally. I wont be able to provide my truck for transporting the goo for disposal as it have avery heavy Knack tool box in it. I still think the area I suggested is the best place for the event. You will understand when you get there.
Only 6 weeks until the Rally!!! Come on people get those sites reserved!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Pot Luck Dinner info.......
In the sake of creating repetitive posts, and per suggestion from Clarkely, I will be re-organizing the data on the main page and create a list of attendees. You can either post here or send me a PM on what you are bringing and I will add it to the list.


----------



## clarkely

Added another friend that just booked.

D10 -
D20 -
D30 -
D40 -
E26 -
E30 -
E32 -
F14 -
F16 -
F20 - Diesel Dave
F28 - Diesel Dave (sob friends, O'Connors-Shawn, Laura and kids)
F46 -
F50 -
F54 -
F60 - Navy Cranes 6/17-6/22
F66 -
F68 -
F72 -
F76 - Jones Family 6/17-6/21
F80 - Clarkely 6/17-6/21
F82 - Dennis & Ang (friends of Clarke's) They just bought their first Camper this week - A used SOB (Jayco)
F83 - Andy Spisak (new SOB members here) & good friends of Clarke
F84 - West Family (SOB friends of clarkely)
F88 -
F98 -
I20 -
I24 -
I30 -
I36 -
I42 -
I52 - Reeves Family (parents of west family in F84)
I58 - 
J35 -
J48 -
K30 -
K38 - Clarkes Mom & Dad in Cabin K38
L10 -
L32 -
L40 -
M05 -
M10 - Rhodunda Family(Sister of west family in F84)
M30 -
N05 -
N10 -
N16 - Ohana
N36 - Huntr70
N38 - Hootbob
N42 - tdvffjohn
N44 -
N46 -
N55 -
P20 - Just_Add_Dirt
P30 - sydmeg1012
P40 - mikenkristipa 6/17 - 6/21
Q42 - Brett&Ann
Q44 - rdvholtwood
Q46 - Livin4weekenz
Q48 - LLee780
R22 - Jnk36jnk. SOB's from Oregon, x 25rss owners


----------



## rdvholtwood

Main post is updated - if we need to add more attendees, please post or PM me and I will add it to the list on the main page to avoid repetitive list posts and make it easier for accessing the rally list.


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> Main post is updated - if we need to add more attendees, please post or PM me and I will add it to the list on the main page to avoid repetitive list posts and make it easier for accessing the rally list.


Sweeeeet Rick!!! Makes it nice that way


----------



## mikenkristipa

I am going to make another "shout out" to anyone who is checking in before Friday. Brett and I are going to make an early morning tee time at either Manada Gap or Pine Meadows for early Friday morning. It is only the two of us, so if anyone wants to fill out the foursome, please PM me or post on here. I have played both courses and you won't be disappointed. FYI - Brett and I aren't the greatest of golfer's - we are very average. Good day in the 80's and a bad day in the 90's. We just go to have fun - that is what is all about.

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I just talked to Missy @ Twin Grove the pool is officially booked for Saturday Night for us, and we're approved to have our activities in the open field behind rows "I","L" & "F" Campground Map. I also took the liberty to invite Missy and her staff to join us at the Pot Luck Dinner.<BTW> They have challenged us Outbackers to a volleyball Match..








Eric


----------



## rdvholtwood

Just Add Dirt said:


> I just talked to Missy @ Twin Grove the pool is officially booked for Saturday Night for us, and we're approved to have our activities in the open field behind rows "I","L" & "F" Campground Map. I also took the liberty to invite Missy and her staff to join us at the Pot Luck Dinner.<BTW> They have challenged us Outbackers to a volleyball Match..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


Great News Eric!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

mikenkristipa said:


> I am going to make another "shout out" to anyone who is checking in before Friday. Brett and I are going to make an early morning tee time at either Manada Gap or Pine Meadows for early Friday morning. It is only the two of us, so if anyone wants to fill out the foursome, please PM me or post on here. I have played both courses and you won't be disappointed. FYI - Brett and I aren't the greatest of golfer's - we are very average. Good day in the 80's and a bad day in the 90's. We just go to have fun - that is what is all about.
> 
> Mike


A golfer was in big trouble when he forgot
his wedding anniversary.

His wife told him; "Tomorrow there better
be something in the driveway for me that goes
zero to 200 in 2 seconds flat".

The next morning the wife found a small package 
in the driveway. She opened it and found a
brand new bathroom scale.

Funeral arrangements for the husband have been
set for Saturday at his favorite golf course.


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> *Outbackers T-Shirt Orders Being taken​*
> Please Email me ASAP for an order form
> [email protected]
> The order form specifies Men's, Ladies or Youth Cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to get the orders in ASAP
> Ordering Deadline is May 30th
> It would be great if you could get them to me ASAP
> So I am not doing a lot last minute
> Thanks!!​
> People that have contacted me and given me orders - if you did not email or mail me the order form, please do so or tell me what cut (mens, ladies, youth) so i know what you want.
> 
> Jnk36jnk : 1 Mens XL; 1 Ladies L
> Hootbob:	2 XXL, 2 XL, 3 L
> rdvholtwood: 1
> Mikenkristipa:1 XXL Men's; ladies 1 L, 1 M (waiting for order form to acknowledge Style)
> Ohana:
> Wayne-O:	1 L, 1 S Men's; 1 S, 1 L Ladies; 1 L Youth
> Clarkely:	1 XXL Mens; 1 M Ladies; 2 L, 1 S, 1XS Youth
> JustaddDirt:


Can we condense this info to the main topic - per your suggestion earlier - so that we are not paging through topics to find this post?
[/quote]

I was going to send you an email , and ask if you wanted to do that







Fine with me!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

I trimmed down the last few posts and moved all the information for the shirts to the main page - with Clarke's ok. Please check the main posts for any updates on shirt orders.

Thanks - and can't wait!!


----------



## mikenkristipa

*POTLUCK DETAILS

*Potluck Dinner will take place at 4:00pm Saturday evening at the Pavilion. (We will make sure everyone knows where that weekend)

Items to bring:
1. Salad's
2. Appetizer's
3. Camping Style Sandwich's (I can bring my Grill up or can be crock pot items)
4. Dessert's

Please bring enough that would feed your family plus a couple of extra. We want to keep this ecomomical for all, so just prepare your favorite camping item that falls under one of the above categories and pretend you are having a couple of Outbacker friends over to share. We should have plenty to go around with 24 families coming to the party. (So far!)

When you decide what you want to bring to the dinner please PM either 'rdvholtwood' or 'mikenkristipa', Rick will add it to the main post beside your name and site so that we don't "clutter" up the thread.

Please supply your own utensils, plates, and beverages.

Any other suggestions would be great!

Any questions you can send me a PM or post

Thanks and can't wait to meet everyone,

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

mikenkristipa said:


> *POTLUCK DETAILS
> 
> *Potluck Dinner will take place at 4:00pm Saturday evening at the Pavilion. (We will make sure everyone knows where that weekend)
> 
> Items to bring:
> 1. Salad's
> 2. Appetizer's
> 3. Camping Style Sandwich's (I can bring my Grill up or can be crock pot items)
> 4. Dessert's
> 
> Please bring enough that would feed your family plus a couple of extra. We want to keep this ecomomical for all, so just prepare your favorite camping item that falls under one of the above categories and pretend you are having a couple of Outbacker friends over to share. We should have plenty to go around with 24 families coming to the party. (So far!)
> 
> When you decide what you want to bring to the dinner please PM either 'rdvholtwood' or 'mikenkristipa', Rick will add it to the main post beside your name and site so that we don't "clutter" up the thread.
> 
> Please supply your own utensils, plates, and beverages.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be great!
> 
> Any questions you can send me a PM or post
> 
> Thanks and can't wait to meet everyone,
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike - Rally members - don't forget to check the main post for pot luck items being brought!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

mikenkristipa said:


> *POTLUCK DETAILS
> 
> *Potluck Dinner will take place at 4:00pm Saturday evening at the Pavilion. (We will make sure everyone knows where that weekend)
> 
> Items to bring:
> 1. Salad's
> 2. Appetizer's
> 3. Camping Style Sandwich's (I can bring my Grill up or can be crock pot items)
> 4. Dessert's
> 
> Please bring enough that would feed your family plus a couple of extra. We want to keep this ecomomical for all, so just prepare your favorite camping item that falls under one of the above categories and pretend you are having a couple of Outbacker friends over to share. We should have plenty to go around with 24 families coming to the party. (So far!)
> 
> When you decide what you want to bring to the dinner please PM either 'rdvholtwood' or 'mikenkristipa', Rick will add it to the main post beside your name and site so that we don't "clutter" up the thread.
> 
> Please supply your own utensils, plates, and beverages.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be great!
> 
> Any questions you can send me a PM or post
> 
> Thanks and can't wait to meet everyone,
> 
> Mike


Thanks for handling the details of the Pot Luck dinner!!
Waldorf Salad...from us







.gif" />

Eric


----------



## rdvholtwood

Main page updated with pot luck dinner details....


----------



## jnk36jnk

The trailer is loaded, the truck is fueled up and we are about ready to go.
We will be leaving here in the am on the start of our trip to the rally. Looking for ward to seeing all of you.


----------



## rdvholtwood

jnk36jnk said:


> The trailer is loaded, the truck is fueled up and we are about ready to go.
> We will be leaving here in the am on the start of our trip to the rally. Looking for ward to seeing all of you.


What day do you plan arriving? We're thinking about heading up on June 17th....

Look forward to meeting you - have a safe trip!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Dean says, most likely the day before the official starting day. See you guys then. It will be fun!!!! j


----------



## rdvholtwood

jnk36jnk said:


> Dean says, most likely the day before the official starting day. See you guys then. It will be fun!!!! j


Sounds great - hopefully we will be there on the 17th - If I can drive by then, maybe the 16th!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Just received an email from 'Ohana - they are canceling..


----------



## mikenkristipa

Sorry to hear about Ohana, Hope to catch you next time!









Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt

mikenkristipa said:


> Sorry to hear about Ohana, Hope to catch you next time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


X2


----------



## huntr70

Can someone add me to the first page list?

N36..........

Have to see what we can do for potluck...I will be in a new Outback for you guys to check out, so not sure how much cooking I can get done in it. I'll be out of my own fiver for the weekend....

Steve


----------



## clarkely

huntr70 said:


> Can someone add me to the first page list?
> 
> N36..........
> 
> Have to see what we can do for potluck...I will be in a new Outback for you guys to check out, so not sure how much cooking I can get done in it. I'll be out of my own fiver for the weekend....
> 
> Steve


Consider you and your family cordially invited to our site for every meal


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> Can someone add me to the first page list?
> 
> N36..........
> 
> Have to see what we can do for potluck...I will be in a new Outback for you guys to check out, so not sure how much cooking I can get done in it. I'll be out of my own fiver for the weekend....
> 
> Steve


Consider you and your family cordially invited to our site for every meal








[/quote]

Steve, added you to the list!

Same here, you are welcome to have some grub with us too!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

huntr70 said:


> Can someone add me to the first page list?
> 
> N36..........
> 
> Have to see what we can do for potluck...I will be in a new Outback for you guys to check out, so not sure how much cooking I can get done in it. I'll be out of my own fiver for the weekend....
> 
> Steve


You are welcome to share some vitals with us. Please stop by for a "cold one", some good grub, and some conversation. 
Eric


----------



## rdvholtwood




----------



## HootBob

rdvholtwood said:


> Dean says, most likely the day before the official starting day. See you guys then. It will be fun!!!! j


Sounds great - hopefully we will be there on the 17th - If I can drive by then, maybe the 16th!!








[/quote]

DW decide she want to go out early and veg, plus get away from work
so we will be there on the 16th

Don


----------



## mikenkristipa

HootBob said:


> Dean says, most likely the day before the official starting day. See you guys then. It will be fun!!!! j


Sounds great - hopefully we will be there on the 17th - If I can drive by then, maybe the 16th!!









[/quote]

DW decide she want to go out early and veg, plus get away from work
so we will be there on the 16th

Don
[/quote]

Great







We will be arriving sometime in the evening on the 16th.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

mikenkristipa said:


> Dean says, most likely the day before the official starting day. See you guys then. It will be fun!!!! j


Sounds great - hopefully we will be there on the 17th - If I can drive by then, maybe the 16th!!








[/quote]

DW decide she want to go out early and veg, plus get away from work
so we will be there on the 16th

Don
[/quote]

Great







We will be arriving sometime in the evening on the 16th.

Mike

[/quote]

Make that another for the 16th!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

rdvholtwood said:


> *2010 North East Summer Rally*
> *Twin Grove, KOA
> Pine Grove, PA
> June 17-20, 2010
> *​*
> *​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​*
> *​*
> *​*[hr]*​*
> *​*Outbackers T-Shirt Orders Being taken​*
> Please Email Clarkely @ [email protected]​ASAP for an order form!​The order form specifies Men's, Ladies or Youth Cut​Ordering Deadline is May 30th​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​[hr]​​*POTLUCK DETAILS*​*
> *Potluck Dinner will take place at 4:00pm Saturday evening at the Pavilion. (We will make sure everyone knows where that weekend)
> 
> Items to bring:
> 1. Salad's
> 2. Appetizer's
> 3. Camping Style Sandwich's (I can bring my Grill up or can be crock pot items)
> 4. Dessert's
> 
> Please bring enough that would feed your family plus a couple of extra. We want to keep this ecomomical for all, so just prepare your favorite camping item that falls under one of the above categories and pretend you are having a couple of Outbacker friends over to share. We should have plenty to go around with 24 families coming to the party. (So far!)
> 
> When you decide what you want to bring to the dinner please PM either *'rdvholtwood' or 'mikenkristipa'*
> 
> Please supply your own utensils, plates, and beverages.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be great!
> ​[hr]​Those who have ordered are designated with an "S" below​Pot luck items will be listed in RED​*Rally Group:*​F20 - Diesel Dave
> F28 - Diesel Dave friends
> F60 - Navy Cranes​F68 - jasonz
> F76 - Jones Family (S)
> F80 - Clarkely (S)
> F82 - Dennis & Ang
> F83 - Andy Spisak
> F84 - West Family
> I52 - Reeves Family
> K38 - Clarkes Mom & Dad
> M10 - Rhodunda Family
> N16 - Ohana Homemade Sloppy Joes and Rolls
> N36 - huntr70​N38 - Hootbob (S) Hot Dogs and Rolls with Coney Island Chili plus condiments (onions,ketchup mustard relish ) & 1/4 barrel birch beer
> N42 - tdvffjohn
> P20 - Just_Add_Dirt Waldorf Salad
> P30 - sydmeg1012
> P40 - mikenkristipa (S)
> Q42 - Brett&Ann
> Q44 - rdvholtwood
> Q46 - Livin4weekenz
> Q48 - LLee780 2 Beer Can Chickens & Peach Cobbler
> R22 - Jnk36jnk (S)
> 
> [hr]*Activity Schedule: *
> ​The main group activity will be held on Saturday, June 19th; however, outside of this date, the campgound offers: Paintball, Segway Tours, Shuffle Bard, Amusment Rides (kids), Ice Cream Palor, Basketball & Tetherball Court, Volleyball Court, Horshoes, Rec Center, Game Arcade, Movie Theater, Mini Golf, Fitness Center, Pool, and more planned activities offered by the campground.​​*Saturday June 19th*​​*12pm* - Treasure Hunt (Navycranes) - tub-o-goo and Washer Toss​Location: in field behind the campsites I, L, & F​​*4pm* - Potluck Dinner @ Pavillion​​*8-11pm* Pool Party (Exclusive - for - Outbackers and guests)​​​*Questions? - contact Just Add Dirt*​*
> *​


----------



## Irishcampers

Hey,Outbackers! Since we won't be able to join you in June, we decided to do this year's shake out cruise this weekend up at Twin Grove.

It's a nice campground. The young ladies at the counter were very polite at check in, and all other staff we met followed their lead. I went back later for firewood. Someone else had walked down to purchase some and the young woman immediately offered to have it delivered to their campsite so they wouldn't need to carry it. What struck me is that she acted like that was the most important thing that she could do for them, despite the fact that it was close to closing time at the store. To answer the usual question about a campground, yes, the bathrooms were nice and clean.

If you have kids, bring money as there are many attractions: arcade, ferris wheel, bounce house and slide. The evening karaoke on Saturday was hilarious (some people don't appreciate that they are a wee bit tone deaf). And it was always a pleasant surprise to see someone do a great job.

Have fun! We'll catch you at the next rally.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Irishcampers said:


> Hey,Outbackers! Since we won't be able to join you in June, we decided to do this year's shake out cruise this weekend up at Twin Grove.
> 
> It's a nice campground. The young ladies at the counter were very polite at check in, and all other staff we met followed their lead. I went back later for firewood. Someone else had walked down to purchase some and the young woman immediately offered to have it delivered to their campsite so they wouldn't need to carry it. What struck me is that she acted like that was the most important thing that she could do for them, despite the fact that it was close to closing time at the store. To answer the usual question about a campground, yes, the bathrooms were nice and clean.
> 
> If you have kids, bring money as there are many attractions: arcade, ferris wheel, bounce house and slide. The evening karaoke on Saturday was hilarious (some people don't appreciate that they are a wee bit tone deaf). And it was always a pleasant surprise to see someone do a great job.
> 
> Have fun! We'll catch you at the next rally.


Thanks for the update! We are definitely on countdown.......

Now, if we can just get the potluck going....


----------



## mikenkristipa

To IrishCampers:

Thanks for the update on the CG! So sorry to hear that you won't be attending. I hadn't seen you on here much (probably just missing you) but I was thinking you just didn't want the 500 Watt light shinning at you again or the 6-8 holligans playing washers til 1:00am right behind your OB. Glad to hear that wasn't your reason for not attending. Hope to catch up with you all in the future, have a great camping season!

Mike


----------



## Irishcampers

mikenkristipa said:


> To IrishCampers:
> 
> Thanks for the update on the CG! So sorry to hear that you won't be attending. I hadn't seen you on here much (probably just missing you) but I was thinking you just didn't want the 500 Watt light shinning at you again or the 6-8 holligans playing washers til 1:00am right behind your OB. Glad to hear that wasn't your reason for not attending. Hope to catch up with you all in the future, have a great camping season!
> 
> Mike


Hey, it's not a rally without hooligans!


----------



## Bonnie West

Irishcampers said:


> To IrishCampers:
> 
> Thanks for the update on the CG! So sorry to hear that you won't be attending. I hadn't seen you on here much (probably just missing you) but I was thinking you just didn't want the 500 Watt light shinning at you again or the 6-8 holligans playing washers til 1:00am right behind your OB. Glad to hear that wasn't your reason for not attending. Hope to catch up with you all in the future, have a great camping season!
> 
> Mike


Hey, it's not a rally without hooligans!
[/quote]

Can someone add these items to the potluck dinner.

West Family - Meatballs and sauce, rolls and home made icecream.
Rhodunda Family - Cherry cobbler and home made icecream.
Reeves Family - Pulled pork and rolls and smoked trout with crackers.

Thank you.

Bonnie West


----------



## clarkely

Just a reminder....if you want to get T-Shirts, get your orders in by end of Day May 30th.

I will not be on much between now and then as i jam all my work into a couple of days between trips. But get them in!! or email me if you are going to be getting them in!!

Thanks all!!


----------



## navycranes

ATTENTION ALL GOLFERS (Or anyone who has junk golf balls lying around)

I need about 100 golf balls for out "treasure" hunt in the pool of mystery goo. The game will be kind of a "pearl diving game" where we will break the kids up into either 3 or 4 person teams by age and challenge them to find as many hidden "Pearls" as possible in a set time limit.

I'll probably blindfold the older kids to add a little difficulty.

Each team with the most finds for their age group will get some prizes (Trying to find some cheap but realistic looking gold silver and bronze medals)

So if you have some old junk golf balls around bring them to the rally if you don't mind.

THANKS!!!

navycranes


----------



## Just Add Dirt

We just lucked into a good campsite at Twin Grove for the Weekend!







Gonna go scope out the details for the rally: which pavilion we're getting, setup for the pool party, and the activities (I'll take some pixs)... etc.
Everyone have a safe weekend!
Eric


----------



## clarkely

Last Call for T-Shirts!! Order Going in tomorrow.

If you haven't ordered, do so now, Need to know today!!


----------



## Bonnie West

Just Add Dirt said:


> We just lucked into a good campsite at Twin Grove for the Weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go scope out the details for the rally: which pavilion we're getting, setup for the pool party, and the activities (I'll take some pixs)... etc.
> Everyone have a safe weekend!
> Eric


So how was it? Eager to see pictures.

Bonnie West


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Bonnie West said:


> We just lucked into a good campsite at Twin Grove for the Weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go scope out the details for the rally: which pavilion we're getting, setup for the pool party, and the activities (I'll take some pixs)... etc.
> Everyone have a safe weekend!
> Eric


So how was it? Eager to see pictures.

Bonnie West
[/quote]

Michelle (DD) had a lot of fun. I was very busy..
I was going to post them on Facebook...I post a link to them here this evening...
here's a few:
the campsite







The flashlite candy hunt







the pool/store/resturant







The Slide/Arcade/Ferris wheel







The Carrosel


----------



## mikenkristipa

Hey Eric,

Hope Missy is doing better.

Which site # was that in the picture, looked pretty cool.

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Site I-22...
Missy's still in the hospital and is hoping to leave tomorrow. Now the Infectious Disease Specialist thinks she has something virul..
TTYL
Eric


----------



## mikenkristipa

This is going to be a very long two weeks! But......Only two weeks from today we will be at Twin Grove! Can't wait!


----------



## sydmeg1012

Mike/Rick-- Put the Webers down for Buffalo Wings for the Potluck!


----------



## mikenkristipa

Rick - please put us down for Potato Salad with Smoked Sausage.

I noticed that Ohana isn't crossed off anymore - Does this mean that they are back in? If so.....Welcome Back.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

mikenkristipa said:


> Rick - please put us down for Potato Salad with Smoked Sausage.
> 
> I noticed that Ohana isn't crossed off anymore - Does this mean that they are back in? If so.....Welcome Back.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Yes, "'Ohana is joining us for the rally!


----------



## mikenkristipa

Golf Update: Brett, Bruce (Tessier Family) and myself have made a tee time for 7:30 on June 18th (Friday) at Monroe Valley Golf Course. We are looking for a fourth and if more want to join that is ok, the course said that they have plenty of times available. If anyone is interested please PM me. Monroe Valley is only about 6 miles from the campground and is a fair course (Not too hard, not too easy).

http://www.monroevalleygolf.com/

Here is the link if anyone wants to check it out.

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt

*The pot luck will be held in the middle pavilion named "White Pine", Alcohol will need to be inconspicuous while at the pavilion. We can also purchase alcoholic beverages from Twin Grove and they must deliver it to the pavilion where it can be consumed conspicuously. I got a call from their events director "Amy" with this offer. Memorial Day weekend I drove all over the CG with beer in my golf cart and no one said anything to me, however; it was in a can huggy. We have the pavilion all day Saturday.*

AS OF 9PM 6/4/2010 THERE WERE ONLY TWO SITES LEFT AT TWIN GROVE I-20 AND N-05 (<30' CAMPER).

Personal Golf carts are permitted however no one under 16 may drive.

Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt

mikenkristipa said:


> Golf Update: Brett, Bruce (Tessier Family) and myself have made a tee time for 7:30 on June 18th (Friday) at Monroe Valley Golf Course. We are looking for a fourth and if more want to join that is ok, the course said that they have plenty of times available. If anyone is interested please PM me. Monroe Valley is only about 6 miles from the campground and is a fair course (Not too hard, not too easy).
> 
> http://www.monroevalleygolf.com/
> 
> Here is the link if anyone wants to check it out.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike; 
Navycranes was looking for golfballs for the kids tub of goo event; See post http://www.outbacker...ndpost&p=384766

Can you get some from the golfcourse? A bucket of junkers? Any ideas where else to get them? I think everyone wouldn't mind chippin in (pardon the pun) for a bucket or two...
Maybe we can get some from the driving range and we'll return a couple buckets of gooey green balls on Sunday









Eric


----------



## mikenkristipa

I think I have some golf balls laying around that I can donate to the cause. Don't think the golf course will like us taking their driving range balls. I will work on that this week. I will talk to Brett as well. We will get it covered.

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt

mikenkristipa said:


> I think I have some golf balls laying around that I can donate to the cause. Don't think the golf course will like us taking their driving range balls. I will work on that this week. I will talk to Brett as well. We will get it covered.
> 
> Mike


Mike:
You misunderstood me

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








; I ask if you could ask the golfcourse to donate, sell some old balls, or rent a a couple of buckets of balls, to us, which we would return Sunday. Not just take them...


----------



## mikenkristipa

Sorry Eric.

I did misunderstand. I think between Brett and I we should have enough old balls laying around. I just have to do a hunt around the house. I know I have 20+ in my bag that I pick up at the golf courses but usually don't use. I think I have a bucket around here somewhere that I have all the balls that get discarded when i clean out my bag. If I get a chance to play at Green Hills this week I can usually find 20 or so by just looking in the woods or around the pond. We will get it covered.

See ya soon,

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

The rally is just about here..........


----------



## navycranes

mikenkristipa said:


> I think I have some golf balls laying around that I can donate to the cause. Don't think the golf course will like us taking their driving range balls. I will work on that this week. I will talk to Brett as well. We will get it covered.
> 
> Mike


The "goo" in question is just a water absorbing gel. It will do very little to the balls except get them wet.

Any donated balls will be available after the game for return to anyone who wants them back.

I'm also looking for about a dozen colorful balls to have them count as worth more points than the regular white ones.


----------



## navycranes

mikenkristipa said:


> Golf Update: Brett, Bruce (Tessier Family) and myself have made a tee time for 7:30 on June 18th (Friday) at Monroe Valley Golf Course. We are looking for a fourth and if more want to join that is ok, the course said that they have plenty of times available. If anyone is interested please PM me. Monroe Valley is only about 6 miles from the campground and is a fair course (Not too hard, not too easy).
> 
> http://www.monroevalleygolf.com/
> 
> Here is the link if anyone wants to check it out.
> 
> Mike


Any idea what their greens fees are?


----------



## huntr70

Put me down for a sheet cake for desser for the potluck.

I just got the OK from my Manager to get one.....

Steve


----------



## mikenkristipa

navycranes said:


> Golf Update: Brett, Bruce (Tessier Family) and myself have made a tee time for 7:30 on June 18th (Friday) at Monroe Valley Golf Course. We are looking for a fourth and if more want to join that is ok, the course said that they have plenty of times available. If anyone is interested please PM me. Monroe Valley is only about 6 miles from the campground and is a fair course (Not too hard, not too easy).
> 
> http://www.monroevalleygolf.com/
> 
> Here is the link if anyone wants to check it out.
> 
> Mike


Any idea what their greens fees are?
[/quote]

It doesn't say on the website (stupid site), however I can't imagine that it would be more than $30. It's not on the weekend and it is an early time on a Friday Morning (7:30). Thinking of joining us?

Mike


----------



## clarkely

huntr70 said:


> Put me down for a sheet cake for desser for the potluck.
> 
> I just got the OK from my Manager to get one.....
> 
> Steve


Be careful not to get any crumbs in the shiny new hardware you are bringing


----------



## huntr70

clarkely said:


> Put me down for a sheet cake for desser for the potluck.
> 
> I just got the OK from my Manager to get one.....
> 
> Steve


Be careful not to get any crumbs in the shiny new hardware you are bringing








[/quote]
Looks like I will be in my own fiver on site and have the new stuff down below on the parking lot.

Just double checked with boss and Missy at the CG.

Steve


----------



## Livin4weekenz

Unfortunately we are going to have to cancel. We have been waiting it out because we really didn't want to have to cancel. However, we recently moved and
there is just too much work that needs to be done. It doesn't look like we are going to get to do much camping at all this season. But, we will have a 
nice home when it is all done. Sorry again. I know it will be a blast. And we are really upset with having to miss out on all the fun!!!
May be if there is a Fall Rally we can get together with some of ya!!!
Just for FYI....if anyone knows of anyone interested at the last minute in coming to the rally.....our site is available now!!! Take care!!!


----------



## 'Ohana

We just reserved a site last Saturday and I think we are pretty far away from the group. Any ideas on how I can find out if we can get their site instead. (wonder if it's long enough?) - Thanks-Hope


----------



## 'Ohana

Nevermind - I just called and the site was thankfully still open and so, Ohana, will be in site Q46 next to Rick and Donna - Woo-hoo - now we can bother them all weekend!


----------



## mikenkristipa

Livin4weekenz said:


> Unfortunately we are going to have to cancel. We have been waiting it out because we really didn't want to have to cancel. However, we recently moved and
> there is just too much work that needs to be done. It doesn't look like we are going to get to do much camping at all this season. But, we will have a
> nice home when it is all done. Sorry again. I know it will be a blast. And we are really upset with having to miss out on all the fun!!!
> May be if there is a Fall Rally we can get together with some of ya!!!
> Just for FYI....if anyone knows of anyone interested at the last minute in coming to the rally.....our site is available now!!! Take care!!!


That is too bad!!!







Hope everything works out with the new house. Also hope to catch up with you all later in the year!!!

Mike


----------



## 'Ohana

Rick - keep us in L40. I called Twin Grove, they moved us to Q46 and then called later (didn't leave a message on Ed's phone but there were 2 missed calls). We called and they said someone booked that site. If anyone needs to cancel could they possibly post before cancelling with the campground. Thanks so much.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

'Ohana said:


> Rick - keep us in L40. I called Twin Grove, they moved us to Q46 and then called later (didn't leave a message on Ed's phone but there were 2 missed calls). We called and they said someone booked that site. If anyone needs to cancel could they possibly post before cancelling with the campground. Thanks so much.


Your site L-40 Is not that far from the group.... I think it has a nice veiw of the area where the games are goint to be held... the map is definity not to scale...
eric


----------



## jnk36jnk

In spite of a little frustrating delay (broken leaf spring and blown tire on I70 just outside of Indianapolis) we hope to be back on schedule tomorrow. Looking forward to meeting everyone next week. I bought brats at the Amana Meat shop and am planning on bringing them to the potluck along with some Amana pickled beans. Dean and the mobile rv repair guy ate putting new springs (4) on the trailer right now! Hope to be back on the road tomorrow. j


----------



## HootBob

Sorry to hear about the leaf spring and blown tire 
Hope you get back on your schedule as soon as possible

Don


----------



## Just Add Dirt

jnk36jnk said:


> In spite of a little frustrating delay (broken leaf spring and blown tire on I70 just outside of Indianapolis) we hope to be back on schedule tomorrow. Looking forward to meeting everyone next week. I bought brats at the Amana Meat shop and am planning on bringing them to the potluck along with some Amana pickled beans. Dean and the mobile rv repair guy ate putting new springs (4) on the trailer right now! Hope to be back on the road tomorrow. j


Sorry for your misfortune.. been there... did that, on I-81 in Lexington VA last year. It's frightening to say the least.. thank God the event was not anymore serious than a few broken trailer parts
We wish you Godspeed the rest of your journey; looking forward to meeting you!
Eric


----------



## navycranes

After much thought I have decided that doing the "goo" for this rally will simply be a logistical nightmare, mainly because we are not going home after the rally. This summer the rally is only stop #1 on a 2,500 trip to Canada we are doing. We don't really have the space for all that extra stuff.

So I have decided to go with something that requires a little less space in the trailer. We will revert back to the old Shaving Cream balloon game that we have done the past 2 years.

It would help me out quite a bit if you would be willing to donate on can of shaving cream per child. I only need the cheap stuff. No gel or anything fancy. The $0.99 stuff from Wal-Mart works fine.

You can drop the cans off at my site if you choose to donate.

Thanks in advance.

navycranes


----------



## clarkely

kids were juiced for the goo...BUT THEY LOVED THE SHAVING CREAM!!! and asked if they were going to be able to do the shaving cream balloons again.

DW was hoping for the balloons..... it will be a blast again this year!!


----------



## mikenkristipa

Weather Forecast: HOT!!!!! Saturday - High of 94. Only Rain in sit is possible T-storms on Sunday. Looks like the Pool will be a popular place.

Navycranes - the kids loved the Shaving Cream event - we will pick up some cans on Shaving Cream......sounds good!

Only 2 more days (for us) can't wait.......can really use a vacation!

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

C'mon Wednesday! Will be heading our nice and early to get a fast start on the rally. See you all there!!!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

We will be coming from Randolph, New York. Should be there mid-afternoon. Weather says it is supposed to be sunny on Thursday and Friday. Hoping so. It is cool, overcast and misting here, right now. Anyone aware of a good hair dresser in Pine Grove? j


----------



## sydmeg1012

From a gettin' there standpoint...we'll be heading out 78W and picking up 81N. The website says to take that to exit 100 (443) but Mapquest is showing a route that will shave about 8-10 miles off. It recommends taking exit 90 at Lickdale onto 72 and then continuing to 443. It looks to be camper-friendly from the satellite, has anyone gone that way?

See everyone on Friday!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

sydmeg1012 said:


> From a gettin' there standpoint...we'll be heading out 78W and picking up 81N. The website says to take that to exit 100 (443) but Mapquest is showing a route that will shave about 8-10 miles off. It recommends taking exit 90 at Lickdale onto 72 and then continuing to 443. It looks to be camper-friendly from the satellite, has anyone gone that way?
> 
> See everyone on Friday!


*From the Northbound side of I-81 that is the way to go.* When you come down the ramp from I-81 @ exit 90, at the stop light you'll make a left and then an immediate left again at the traffic light onto RT 72 NORTH. *There is a KOA sign @ the traffic light that points south: do not follow that: go north! *There is a gas station immediatly on the right that has reasonable fuel prices (fuel up so you don't have to worry about it when you leave, and have to cross traffic twice) and some last minute things like ice, marsh-mellows and tylenol. Continue North on RT 72 go under I-81 and you'll come to a sharp curve where RT 72 becomes RT 443, and RT 72 goes to the left: *don't go left, *continue straight on RT 443, the campground is about 2-3 miles ahead on your left







.
Exit 100 is the best way to go from Southbound I-81 
Eric


----------



## rdvholtwood

sydmeg1012 said:


> From a gettin' there standpoint...we'll be heading out 78W and picking up 81N. The website says to take that to exit 100 (443) but Mapquest is showing a route that will shave about 8-10 miles off. It recommends taking exit 90 at Lickdale onto 72 and then continuing to 443. It looks to be camper-friendly from the satellite, has anyone gone that way?
> 
> See everyone on Friday!


Where does it tell you to get off at 81N? I don't see an exit for 72? I think you should be fine - we are coming in the opposite direction on 443E.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

rdvholtwood said:


> From a gettin' there standpoint...we'll be heading out 78W and picking up 81N. The website says to take that to exit 100 (443) but Mapquest is showing a route that will shave about 8-10 miles off. It recommends taking exit 90 at Lickdale onto 72 and then continuing to 443. It looks to be camper-friendly from the satellite, has anyone gone that way?
> 
> See everyone on Friday!


Where does it tell you to get off at 81N? I don't see an exit for 72? I think you should be fine - we are coming in the opposite direction on 443E.
[/quote]

I-72 is the "Lickdale" Exit (exit 90) and yes it is "camper friendly"


----------



## rdvholtwood

rdvholtwood said:


> From a gettin' there standpoint...we'll be heading out 78W and picking up 81N. The website says to take that to exit 100 (443) but Mapquest is showing a route that will shave about 8-10 miles off. It recommends taking exit 90 at Lickdale onto 72 and then continuing to 443. It looks to be camper-friendly from the satellite, has anyone gone that way?
> 
> See everyone on Friday!


Where does it tell you to get off at 81N? I don't see an exit for 72? I think you should be fine - we are coming in the opposite direction on 443E.
[/quote]

I see where exit 90 is and looks like it should be ok - thats really your only other option or exiting at 100. I vote for exit 90!


----------



## Bonnie West

rdvholtwood said:


> From a gettin' there standpoint...we'll be heading out 78W and picking up 81N. The website says to take that to exit 100 (443) but Mapquest is showing a route that will shave about 8-10 miles off. It recommends taking exit 90 at Lickdale onto 72 and then continuing to 443. It looks to be camper-friendly from the satellite, has anyone gone that way?
> 
> See everyone on Friday!


Where does it tell you to get off at 81N? I don't see an exit for 72? I think you should be fine - we are coming in the opposite direction on 443E.
[/quote]

I see where exit 90 is and looks like it should be ok - thats really your only other option or exiting at 100. I vote for exit 90!








[/quote]

Someone told me that there is an exit before 81n on 78W will take you up and over the mountain. It will take 12 miles off the trip, but will be more hills and winding roads to go up and over the mountains.


----------



## huntr70

Bonnie West said:


> From a gettin' there standpoint...we'll be heading out 78W and picking up 81N. The website says to take that to exit 100 (443) but Mapquest is showing a route that will shave about 8-10 miles off. It recommends taking exit 90 at Lickdale onto 72 and then continuing to 443. It looks to be camper-friendly from the satellite, has anyone gone that way?
> 
> See everyone on Friday!


Where does it tell you to get off at 81N? I don't see an exit for 72? I think you should be fine - we are coming in the opposite direction on 443E.
[/quote]

I see where exit 90 is and looks like it should be ok - thats really your only other option or exiting at 100. I vote for exit 90!








[/quote]

Someone told me that there is an exit before 81n on 78W will take you up and over the mountain. It will take 12 miles off the trip, but will be more hills and winding roads to go up and over the mountains.
[/quote]
Yes, it is Route 501 north. It is OK that way if you have plenty of tow vehicle. Also, that way takes you into the town of Pine Grove and you have to negotiate through town.

Looks like I will bringing my fiver up on Thursday, then turning around to bring some new OB's up. Will be back Friday evening after work for the rest of the weekend.

Steve


----------



## jasonz

I just wanted to let everyone know that Pine Grove is having its carnival in town from Tuesday to Saturday Night. Its nothing big but if you were looking for something to do Friday evening, There are rides, food, and Friday is typically the firework night in town.


----------



## sydmeg1012

huntr70 said:


> From a gettin' there standpoint...we'll be heading out 78W and picking up 81N. The website says to take that to exit 100 (443) but Mapquest is showing a route that will shave about 8-10 miles off. It recommends taking exit 90 at Lickdale onto 72 and then continuing to 443. It looks to be camper-friendly from the satellite, has anyone gone that way?
> 
> See everyone on Friday!


Where does it tell you to get off at 81N? I don't see an exit for 72? I think you should be fine - we are coming in the opposite direction on 443E.
[/quote]

I see where exit 90 is and looks like it should be ok - thats really your only other option or exiting at 100. I vote for exit 90!








[/quote]

Someone told me that there is an exit before 81n on 78W will take you up and over the mountain. It will take 12 miles off the trip, but will be more hills and winding roads to go up and over the mountains.
[/quote]
Yes, it is Route 501 north. It is OK that way if you have plenty of tow vehicle. Also, that way takes you into the town of Pine Grove and you have to negotiate through town.

Looks like I will bringing my fiver up on Thursday, then turning around to bring some new OB's up. Will be back Friday evening after work for the rest of the weekend.

Steve
[/quote]

The 501 route was the first route I mapped out but I wasn't sure if that road was friendly for RVs. It looks like you can bypass Pine Grove by taking Brookside/Geary Wolfe Rd to cut over to 443, but there is a bridge on that road and I'm not sure what the weight limit is. I think I'll just go 81N to Exit 90. Thanks all!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

jasonz said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that Pine Grove is having its carnival in town from Tuesday to Saturday Night. Its nothing big but if you were looking for something to do Friday evening, There are rides, food, and Friday is typically the firework night in town.


I ran into a slew of Motorsports folk on Memorial day weekend there at the campground: they told me all about the local riding spots, I plan to come up Labor day weekend with the ATV's and go riding; you up for that? I didn't see your name on the list: are you coming to the rally? If so look me up... 
Eric


----------



## rdvholtwood

Just Add Dirt said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that Pine Grove is having its carnival in town from Tuesday to Saturday Night. Its nothing big but if you were looking for something to do Friday evening, There are rides, food, and Friday is typically the firework night in town.


I ran into a slew of Motorsports folk on Memorial day weekend there at the campground: they told me all about the local riding spots, I plan to come up Labor day weekend with the ATV's and go riding; you up for that? I didn't see your name on the list: are you coming to the rally? If so look me up... 
Eric
[/quote]

Not on the list? We'll please join us!! If you haven't been to a rally before, ya don't know what your misssing!! Looks like your right in Pine Grove - perfect!!

Ooops - I just realized you are on the list....sorry for the confusion

Thanks for the info on the carnival!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Hello Everyone:

Unfortunately, Donna and I have to cancel our plans to attend this years rally. As some of you are already aware, I had surgery previously on my right foot back in April. Since that time, it hasn't healed properly, and just recently I had an infection and spent 3 days in the hospital being fed IV antibiotics. During my stay some tests were done and it was confirmed that there was an infection near the ankle. Today, I learned that I have to have yet more surgery on Friday to open and clean the wound - some fun, eh?

So I wish you all a great time and I will definitely be thinking about you!


















Rick


----------



## 'Ohana

Oh, NO!!! We are going to miss you immensely!!! We sure hope you feel better soon. Please take care of yourself. Would love to catch up with you two later this year to camp. Did you cancel your site yet? Thanks-Hope


----------



## clarkely

rdvholtwood said:


> Hello Everyone:
> 
> Unfortunately, Donna and I have to cancel our plans to attend this years rally. As some of you are already aware, I had surgery previously on my right foot back in April. Since that time, it hasn't healed properly, and just recently I had an infection and spent 3 days in the hospital being fed IV antibiotics. During my stay some tests were done and it was confirmed that there was an infection near the ankle. Today, I learned that I have to have yet more surgery on Friday to open and clean the wound - some fun, eh?
> 
> So I wish you all a great time and I will definitely be thinking about you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


I guess that answers my question i asked this morning.... sorry to Hear that.......... I know Donna can pull the camper..... And i have seen her do the Dump Station







I would suggest you dont do what you did at Hickory run and over due it....... But instead sit back and put your foot up and nap and relax







either at home or twin grove......

All kidding aside, I wish you the best of luck on Friday........ If you get cabin fever you know where to find us


----------



## mikenkristipa

Thats a shame Rick! You and Donna will be missed, but best that you get better! Good Luck and we will see you down the road - We will make sure of that!

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt

rdvholtwood said:


> Hello Everyone:
> 
> Unfortunately, Donna and I have to cancel our plans to attend this years rally. As some of you are already aware, I had surgery previously on my right foot back in April. Since that time, it hasn't healed properly, and just recently I had an infection and spent 3 days in the hospital being fed IV antibiotics. During my stay some tests were done and it was confirmed that there was an infection near the ankle. Today, I learned that I have to have yet more surgery on Friday to open and clean the wound - some fun, eh?
> 
> So I wish you all a great time and I will definitely be thinking about you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


Rick; Your and Ohana's request has been taken care of you are canceled and will get a refund ($10 cancelation fee) Ohana now has your site; Q-44 from Thursday -Sunday: L-40 is now open if anyone wants it. I can't tell you how much we're going to miss you, but on the the other hand we really want you healed and 100%...so get that infection cleared; you will be in all our prayers. Hopefully we can hook up before the season is over.
Eric


----------



## Wayne-o

Pot luck dinner contribution from the Jones - Jamacian Jerk Chicken.


----------



## clarkely

Wayne-o said:


> Pot luck dinner contribution from the Jones - Jamacian Jerk Chicken.


Sweet Wayne with his second post









Welcome to the forum and the Rally


----------



## 'Ohana

Thank u Rick and Eric. Will be nice to be close to everyone but would rather have Rick and Donna there.


----------



## jasonz

sydmeg1012 said:


> From a gettin' there standpoint...we'll be heading out 78W and picking up 81N. The website says to take that to exit 100 (443) but Mapquest is showing a route that will shave about 8-10 miles off. It recommends taking exit 90 at Lickdale onto 72 and then continuing to 443. It looks to be camper-friendly from the satellite, has anyone gone that way?
> 
> See everyone on Friday!


Where does it tell you to get off at 81N? I don't see an exit for 72? I think you should be fine - we are coming in the opposite direction on 443E.
[/quote]

I see where exit 90 is and looks like it should be ok - thats really your only other option or exiting at 100. I vote for exit 90!








[/quote]

Someone told me that there is an exit before 81n on 78W will take you up and over the mountain. It will take 12 miles off the trip, but will be more hills and winding roads to go up and over the mountains.
[/quote]
Yes, it is Route 501 north. It is OK that way if you have plenty of tow vehicle. Also, that way takes you into the town of Pine Grove and you have to negotiate through town.

Looks like I will bringing my fiver up on Thursday, then turning around to bring some new OB's up. Will be back Friday evening after work for the rest of the weekend.

Steve
[/quote]

The 501 route was the first route I mapped out but I wasn't sure if that road was friendly for RVs. It looks like you can bypass Pine Grove by taking Brookside/Geary Wolfe Rd to cut over to 443, but there is a bridge on that road and I'm not sure what the weight limit is. I think I'll just go 81N to Exit 90. Thanks all!
[/quote]

You can also take the next exit off of 78 and that will take you to 645. You still have a mountain to climb but it is an alternate way. I personally don't think 501 is that bad. You can get a good running start at the base of the hill.


----------



## sydmeg1012

Rick, I'm truly sorry to hear that...but you are doing the right thing by taking care of your health first! Good luck with the surgery, you will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sydmeg1012

jasonz said:


> From a gettin' there standpoint...we'll be heading out 78W and picking up 81N. The website says to take that to exit 100 (443) but Mapquest is showing a route that will shave about 8-10 miles off. It recommends taking exit 90 at Lickdale onto 72 and then continuing to 443. It looks to be camper-friendly from the satellite, has anyone gone that way?
> 
> See everyone on Friday!


Where does it tell you to get off at 81N? I don't see an exit for 72? I think you should be fine - we are coming in the opposite direction on 443E.
[/quote]

I see where exit 90 is and looks like it should be ok - thats really your only other option or exiting at 100. I vote for exit 90!








[/quote]

Someone told me that there is an exit before 81n on 78W will take you up and over the mountain. It will take 12 miles off the trip, but will be more hills and winding roads to go up and over the mountains.
[/quote]
Yes, it is Route 501 north. It is OK that way if you have plenty of tow vehicle. Also, that way takes you into the town of Pine Grove and you have to negotiate through town.

Looks like I will bringing my fiver up on Thursday, then turning around to bring some new OB's up. Will be back Friday evening after work for the rest of the weekend.

Steve
[/quote]

The 501 route was the first route I mapped out but I wasn't sure if that road was friendly for RVs. It looks like you can bypass Pine Grove by taking Brookside/Geary Wolfe Rd to cut over to 443, but there is a bridge on that road and I'm not sure what the weight limit is. I think I'll just go 81N to Exit 90. Thanks all!
[/quote]

You can also take the next exit off of 78 and that will take you to 645. You still have a mountain to climb but it is an alternate way. I personally don't think 501 is that bad. You can get a good running start at the base of the hill.
[/quote]

Do you take the Brookside/Geary Wolfe Rd cutover to 443 or do you continue into Pine Grove? I'm not concerned about climbing any hills, my concern was the bridge on Geary Wolfe or navigating through Pine Grove (we're about 59 ft of truck and trailer)


----------



## huntr70

sydmeg1012 said:


> From a gettin' there standpoint...we'll be heading out 78W and picking up 81N. The website says to take that to exit 100 (443) but Mapquest is showing a route that will shave about 8-10 miles off. It recommends taking exit 90 at Lickdale onto 72 and then continuing to 443. It looks to be camper-friendly from the satellite, has anyone gone that way?
> 
> See everyone on Friday!


Where does it tell you to get off at 81N? I don't see an exit for 72? I think you should be fine - we are coming in the opposite direction on 443E.
[/quote]

I see where exit 90 is and looks like it should be ok - thats really your only other option or exiting at 100. I vote for exit 90!








[/quote]

Someone told me that there is an exit before 81n on 78W will take you up and over the mountain. It will take 12 miles off the trip, but will be more hills and winding roads to go up and over the mountains.
[/quote]
Yes, it is Route 501 north. It is OK that way if you have plenty of tow vehicle. Also, that way takes you into the town of Pine Grove and you have to negotiate through town.

Looks like I will bringing my fiver up on Thursday, then turning around to bring some new OB's up. Will be back Friday evening after work for the rest of the weekend.

Steve
[/quote]

The 501 route was the first route I mapped out but I wasn't sure if that road was friendly for RVs. It looks like you can bypass Pine Grove by taking Brookside/Geary Wolfe Rd to cut over to 443, but there is a bridge on that road and I'm not sure what the weight limit is. I think I'll just go 81N to Exit 90. Thanks all!
[/quote]

You can also take the next exit off of 78 and that will take you to 645. You still have a mountain to climb but it is an alternate way. I personally don't think 501 is that bad. You can get a good running start at the base of the hill.
[/quote]

Do you take the Brookside/Geary Wolfe Rd cutover to 443 or do you continue into Pine Grove? I'm not concerned about climbing any hills, my concern was the bridge on Geary Wolfe or navigating through Pine Grove (we're about 59 ft of truck and trailer)
[/quote]

Jer,

I would just stay on 501 until it meets 895, then go into town. It isn't that bad. I did it with my truck and the OB when we had an informal rally there a few years back. Several of us have gone that way....

Steve


----------



## clarkely

is the pool party set in stone as starting at 8??

Wasnt sure if we could move it to 7-10? Suggestion of my DW (MaaaaaaR) so that younger ones could enjoy it with a little more energy left in their tank







.......... scratch- i just saw the pool is open to public til 8


----------



## huntr70

Also forgot to add this earlier.....

I have a customer coming to the rally also. They bought a new 260FL from me a month or two ago and were interested in the Outbackers group. I gave them the info, and they have confirmed that they are in for the Rally.

I think he said they are in the newer pull-thru sites on the right side, but I welcomed them to join us for the potluck and festivities.

Their names are Bernie and Joan Schmeck, so if you see some folks that look a little bewildered walking around in our areas, that would be them.

As of right now, they aren't signed up on OB'ers, but I'm sure after the weekend, they will!!!!









Steve


----------



## rdvholtwood

Thanks Everyone - this is really hard not being able to attend the rally! Take lots of pictures!!


----------



## sydmeg1012

huntr70 said:


> From a gettin' there standpoint...we'll be heading out 78W and picking up 81N. The website says to take that to exit 100 (443) but Mapquest is showing a route that will shave about 8-10 miles off. It recommends taking exit 90 at Lickdale onto 72 and then continuing to 443. It looks to be camper-friendly from the satellite, has anyone gone that way?
> 
> See everyone on Friday!


Where does it tell you to get off at 81N? I don't see an exit for 72? I think you should be fine - we are coming in the opposite direction on 443E.
[/quote]

I see where exit 90 is and looks like it should be ok - thats really your only other option or exiting at 100. I vote for exit 90!








[/quote]

Someone told me that there is an exit before 81n on 78W will take you up and over the mountain. It will take 12 miles off the trip, but will be more hills and winding roads to go up and over the mountains.
[/quote]
Yes, it is Route 501 north. It is OK that way if you have plenty of tow vehicle. Also, that way takes you into the town of Pine Grove and you have to negotiate through town.

Looks like I will bringing my fiver up on Thursday, then turning around to bring some new OB's up. Will be back Friday evening after work for the rest of the weekend.

Steve
[/quote]

The 501 route was the first route I mapped out but I wasn't sure if that road was friendly for RVs. It looks like you can bypass Pine Grove by taking Brookside/Geary Wolfe Rd to cut over to 443, but there is a bridge on that road and I'm not sure what the weight limit is. I think I'll just go 81N to Exit 90. Thanks all!
[/quote]

You can also take the next exit off of 78 and that will take you to 645. You still have a mountain to climb but it is an alternate way. I personally don't think 501 is that bad. You can get a good running start at the base of the hill.
[/quote]

Do you take the Brookside/Geary Wolfe Rd cutover to 443 or do you continue into Pine Grove? I'm not concerned about climbing any hills, my concern was the bridge on Geary Wolfe or navigating through Pine Grove (we're about 59 ft of truck and trailer)
[/quote]

Jer,

I would just stay on 501 until it meets 895, then go into town. It isn't that bad. I did it with my truck and the OB when we had an informal rally there a few years back. Several of us have gone that way....

Steve
[/quote]

Thanks Steve...I would like to go that way because it definitely saves some mileage. What the hell, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## sydmeg1012

sydmeg1012 said:


> From a gettin' there standpoint...we'll be heading out 78W and picking up 81N. The website says to take that to exit 100 (443) but Mapquest is showing a route that will shave about 8-10 miles off. It recommends taking exit 90 at Lickdale onto 72 and then continuing to 443. It looks to be camper-friendly from the satellite, has anyone gone that way?
> 
> See everyone on Friday!


Where does it tell you to get off at 81N? I don't see an exit for 72? I think you should be fine - we are coming in the opposite direction on 443E.
[/quote]

I see where exit 90 is and looks like it should be ok - thats really your only other option or exiting at 100. I vote for exit 90!








[/quote]

Someone told me that there is an exit before 81n on 78W will take you up and over the mountain. It will take 12 miles off the trip, but will be more hills and winding roads to go up and over the mountains.
[/quote]
Yes, it is Route 501 north. It is OK that way if you have plenty of tow vehicle. Also, that way takes you into the town of Pine Grove and you have to negotiate through town.

Looks like I will bringing my fiver up on Thursday, then turning around to bring some new OB's up. Will be back Friday evening after work for the rest of the weekend.

Steve
[/quote]

The 501 route was the first route I mapped out but I wasn't sure if that road was friendly for RVs. It looks like you can bypass Pine Grove by taking Brookside/Geary Wolfe Rd to cut over to 443, but there is a bridge on that road and I'm not sure what the weight limit is. I think I'll just go 81N to Exit 90. Thanks all!
[/quote]

You can also take the next exit off of 78 and that will take you to 645. You still have a mountain to climb but it is an alternate way. I personally don't think 501 is that bad. You can get a good running start at the base of the hill.
[/quote]

Do you take the Brookside/Geary Wolfe Rd cutover to 443 or do you continue into Pine Grove? I'm not concerned about climbing any hills, my concern was the bridge on Geary Wolfe or navigating through Pine Grove (we're about 59 ft of truck and trailer)
[/quote]

Jer,

I would just stay on 501 until it meets 895, then go into town. It isn't that bad. I did it with my truck and the OB when we had an informal rally there a few years back. Several of us have gone that way....

Steve
[/quote]

Thanks Steve...I would like to go that way because it definitely saves some mileage. What the hell, I'll give it a shot.
[/quote]

I actually just went to Mapquest to get a satellite view of the route through Pine Grove, and I happened to notice that in the image it shows an 18-wheeler going right over the bridge on Geary Wolfe Rd that I was concerned about. So I might try the bypass of Pine Grove via Brookside/Geary Wolfe after all.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Looks like we have to cancel for the Rally as well. Missy went to the E/R last night in an ambulance and her ailment is getting worse. The team of specialist at Carroll County and now John Hopkins Hospitals are stumped. They've run a battery of tests and cannot determine what is wrong with Missy. I talked to the Neurological PhD at Hopkins, this morning and She's leaning towards Dysautonomia, Clicky me for more info. 
Our family is under tremendous stress, Michelle is the most frightened I have ever seen in her 8 years. Missy, between suffering bouts of violent tremors, and near complete loss of muscle control, is convinced she is dying and there is nothing the worlds best medical minds can do for her. I am scared I might very well loose the love of my life and my sole mate.

If anyone wants site P-20 I will be canceling officially on Friday, when I go to retrieve my OB which has been setting on a site (I-22), which is already booked as a seasonal, starting this weekend. I left it here Memorial Weekend when I first rushed home to be with my wife at the hospital. The staff at Twin Grove has been very accommodating, and has treated my family like I was of their own going thru this crisis.

I guess you all will have to find someone to provide music for the pool party: I had quite the presentation planned for the party and had invested quite a bit of time and money preparing for what was going to be an awesome Video display. An Outbacker shock and awe if you will!! It was going to be complete with an Americana, camping and roots theme, with stage lighting a large screen in High Definition, displaying a collage of Outbackers gallery pictures timed to a mix of country, classic rock and some dance music. I had even put together some special outbacker graphics for this presentation. Oh well; maybe next year.. or maybe a fall rally???

God bless you all; I hope you all have the best rally ever; please keep my family and Rick's (rdvholtwood) family in your prayers.
Eric
Aka; Just Add Dirt


----------



## clarkely

Eric - Get your Lady Better!!!

We can either still do a pool party and run it or we can do an outside Movie night in its place.......... We will have a screen and projector to do it.....


----------



## HootBob

Rick sorry to hear about your foot hope everything goes well and you get better real soon

Eric sorry to hear about Missy. I hope they figure it out and get her better real soon

Our prayers go out to you and your families in your time of need

P.S.
We will be heading out to the campground in about an hour
Will see the rest of the group when they get there

Don


----------



## sydmeg1012

Eric, your family will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers. I hope you get some concrete answers soon so that she can begin fighting this thing off.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Just Add Dirt said:


> Looks like we have to cancel for the Rally as well. Missy went to the E/R last night in an ambulance and her ailment is getting worse. The team of specialist at Carroll County and now John Hopkins Hospitals are stumped. They've run a battery of tests and cannot determine what is wrong with Missy. I talked to the Neurological PhD at Hopkins, this morning and She's leaning towards Dysautonomia, Clicky me for more info.
> Our family is under tremendous stress, Michelle is the most frightened I have ever seen in her 8 years. Missy, between suffering bouts of violent tremors, and near complete loss of muscle control, is convinced she is dying and there is nothing the worlds best medical minds can do for her. I am scared I might very well loose the love of my life and my sole mate.
> 
> If anyone wants site P-20 I will be canceling officially on Friday, when I go to retrieve my OB which has been setting on a site (I-22), which is already booked as a seasonal, starting this weekend. I left it here Memorial Weekend when I first rushed home to be with my wife at the hospital. The staff at Twin Grove has been very accommodating, and has treated my family like I was of their own going thru this crisis.
> 
> I guess you all will have to find someone to provide music for the pool party: I had quite the presentation planned for the party and had invested quite a bit of time and money preparing for what was going to be an awesome Video display. An Outbacker shock and awe if you will!! It was going to be complete with an Americana, camping and roots theme, with stage lighting a large screen in High Definition, displaying a collage of Outbackers gallery pictures timed to a mix of country, classic rock and some dance music. I had even put together some special outbacker graphics for this presentation. Oh well; maybe next year.. or maybe a fall rally???
> 
> God bless you all; I hope you all have the best rally ever; please keep my family and Rick's (rdvholtwood) family in your prayers.
> Eric
> Aka; Just Add Dirt


Prayers and positive energy headed your way! Please keep us informed Eric!


----------



## Bonnie West

clarkely said:


> Eric - Get your Lady Better!!!
> 
> We can either still do a pool party and run it or we can do an outside Movie night in its place.......... We will have a screen and projector to do it.....


Why not do both. Movie by the pool?????? Would that work.


----------



## Bonnie West

rdvholtwood said:


> Looks like we have to cancel for the Rally as well. Missy went to the E/R last night in an ambulance and her ailment is getting worse. The team of specialist at Carroll County and now John Hopkins Hospitals are stumped. They've run a battery of tests and cannot determine what is wrong with Missy. I talked to the Neurological PhD at Hopkins, this morning and She's leaning towards Dysautonomia, Clicky me for more info.
> Our family is under tremendous stress, Michelle is the most frightened I have ever seen in her 8 years. Missy, between suffering bouts of violent tremors, and near complete loss of muscle control, is convinced she is dying and there is nothing the worlds best medical minds can do for her. I am scared I might very well loose the love of my life and my sole mate.
> 
> If anyone wants site P-20 I will be canceling officially on Friday, when I go to retrieve my OB which has been setting on a site (I-22), which is already booked as a seasonal, starting this weekend. I left it here Memorial Weekend when I first rushed home to be with my wife at the hospital. The staff at Twin Grove has been very accommodating, and has treated my family like I was of their own going thru this crisis.
> 
> I guess you all will have to find someone to provide music for the pool party: I had quite the presentation planned for the party and had invested quite a bit of time and money preparing for what was going to be an awesome Video display. An Outbacker shock and awe if you will!! It was going to be complete with an Americana, camping and roots theme, with stage lighting a large screen in High Definition, displaying a collage of Outbackers gallery pictures timed to a mix of country, classic rock and some dance music. I had even put together some special outbacker graphics for this presentation. Oh well; maybe next year.. or maybe a fall rally???
> 
> God bless you all; I hope you all have the best rally ever; please keep my family and Rick's (rdvholtwood) family in your prayers.
> Eric
> Aka; Just Add Dirt


Prayers and positive energy headed your way! Please keep us informed Eric!
[/quote]

God bless your family.


----------



## jnk36jnk

So sorry to hear the bad news. We are finally here at the campground, met the hootbob's. It was a long trip getting here, over 300 miles. Hoping to meet more Outbackers' as the weekend progresses. j


----------



## Joonbee

Eric, We are still thinking of you all. Can't imagine that is easy for any of you. Positive thoughts and prayers for you guys and Rick and Donna. Like i said earlier, we may have to have a fall "we all better" rally.

Hope everyone has fun at the rally this weekend. We were gonna try to come out for the day, but I just don't see that happening. Wishes for good weather cooming your way.

Jim


----------



## Livin4weekenz

Eric and Rick...lots of thoughts and prayers going your way for you and your families.
I definitely think a fall rally is in order....so we can all catch up. We are really bummed about missing this one as well.
To the rest HAVE A WONDERFUL RALLY!!! I know it will be a BLAST!!! Best wishes to all!!!
Take and post lots of pics!!!







Jen


----------



## navycranes

We should be pulling out the drive within the hour. It's about a 3 hour drive up there so hoping to be there before 4.

Gave all the boys matching buzz-cuts last night so hair care is less of an issue.

The DW's Mom is also joining us. The kids are excited to go camping with grandma.

We look forward to seeing everyone!!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

We have not canceled our site and there is a reasonable chance we will be there tomorrow...

Missy said to thank all for the good thoughts, prayers and well wishes: we think they're working... Missy feels a lot better today!! and we think we might have nailed it; I googled "severe tremors" and it came back with "Dysautonomia" 
Causes of dysautonomias are not fully understood, but they are thought to include:


Autoimmune disorders, especially Lyme disease[sup][4][/sup] and .......
also in this article was this little gem (which is a prototype of "Dysautonomia") called :
*Beriberi* (pronounced /bɛriˈbɛri/) is a nervous system ailment caused by a deficiency of thiamine (vitamin B[sub]1[/sub]) in the diet. Thiamine is involved in the breakdown of energy molecules such as glucose and is also found on the membranes of neurons. Symptoms of beriberi include severe lethargy and fatigue, together with complications affecting the cardiovascular, nervous, muscular, and gastrointestinal systems.
The symptoms of this were an 80% match for Missy's symptoms!!!

We hit her with a massive dose (3337% DRV) of Thiamine and she is 1000% better!!!!

She is also taking Salt tablets to help with another side effect of Dysautonomia which is cronic salt wasting.. and anemia..

And all that money we spent at Carroll county and John Hopkins Hospital!!!! Maybe the Doctors there need to use the internet....
We shound know by tomorrow, cause it's about a 3 day cycle between "crashes" and E/R runs... Last was Tuesday!!!

*







 If she is OK in the Morning we are coming... 








*
Eric


----------



## sydmeg1012

Just Add Dirt said:


> We have not canceled our site and there is a reasonable chance we will be there tomorrow...
> 
> Missy said to thank all for the good thoughts, prayers and well wishes: we think they're working... Missy feels a lot better today!! and we think we might have nailed it; I googled "severe tremors" and it came back with "Dysautonomia"
> Causes of dysautonomias are not fully understood, but they are thought to include:
> 
> 
> Autoimmune disorders, especially Lyme disease[sup][4][/sup] and .......
> also in this article was this little gem (which is a prototype of "Dysautonomia") called :
> *Beriberi* (pronounced /bɛriˈbɛri/) is a nervous system ailment caused by a deficiency of thiamine (vitamin B[sub]1[/sub]) in the diet. Thiamine is involved in the breakdown of energy molecules such as glucose and is also found on the membranes of neurons. Symptoms of beriberi include severe lethargy and fatigue, together with complications affecting the cardiovascular, nervous, muscular, and gastrointestinal systems.
> The symptoms of this were an 80% match for Missy's symptoms!!!
> 
> We hit her with a massive dose (3337% DRV) of Thiamine and she is 1000% better!!!!
> 
> She is also taking Salt tablets to help with another side effect of Dysautonomia which is cronic salt wasting.. and anemia..
> 
> And all that money we spent at Carroll county and John Hopkins Hospital!!!! Maybe the Doctors there need to use the internet....
> We shound know by tomorrow, cause it's about a 3 day cycle between "crashes" and E/R runs... Last was Tuesday!!!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she is OK in the Morning we are coming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Eric


I cant tell you how great it is to hear that! We hope to see you there tomorrow neighbor! Have you ever thought about a career in medicine?


----------



## Just Add Dirt

We'll be there!!!! We expect to arrive about 2-3 PM. We now have the abilty to stop the symptoms when Missy starts having her "episodes" or "seizures" with the B-1, Salt tablets and the meds she got from the last visit to the ER (Muscle relaxer). She started this Morning and within 1/2 hour of meds she was OK!!!
I am bringing partial DJ equipment for Pool Party; wont be quite the production I had planned but it will suffice... 
Clarke if you can do movie tonight that would be great.. I've got pool party tomorrow night!!
See you all in a few hours!!
Eric


----------



## sydmeg1012

Just Add Dirt said:


> We'll be there!!!! We expect to arrive about 2-3 PM. We now have the abilty to stop the symptoms when Missy starts having her "episodes" or "seizures" with the B-1, Salt tablets and the meds she got from the last visit to the ER (Muscle relaxer). She started this Morning and within 1/2 hour of meds she was OK!!!
> I am bringing partial DJ equipment for Pool Party; wont be quite the production I had planned but it will suffice...
> Clarke if you can do movie tonight that would be great.. I've got pool party tomorrow night!!
> See you all in a few hours!!
> Eric


Yesssss!!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Surgery is done and went well! Back home and on the flat of my back....thanks for the kind notes received!


----------



## jnk36jnk

rdvholtwood said:


> Surgery is done and went well! Back home and on the flat of my back....thanks for the kind notes received!


Great news. Missing meeting you but glad to hear all went well. d&j


----------



## jnk36jnk

Great pot luck dinner. Met lots of folks and had lots of food. Next activity is the pool party. Having a great time.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Well, we are in Gettysberg now. The Rally is behind us. We just wanted to thank everyone for a lovely time. Outbackers' just seem to be the best folks wherever we are. Thanks, Clarkley and Just Add Dirt and rdvholtwood for putting the thing together. The pool party was great and we hope to do the shaving cream balloons with our own family at our annual family camp out. Happy campin' to all of you. Perhaps we will meet again. D&J


----------



## Just Add Dirt

rdvholtwood said:


> Surgery is done and went well! Back home and on the flat of my back....thanks for the kind notes received!


Glad to hear surgery went well... now it's time to heal!! Let that wound heal good, so we can have you and Donna back around the campfire!! We really missed you this weekend!!
Eric


----------



## clarkely

Eric - Great Job, with the Pool party!! I have to admit..... I was wondering whether it was all necessary, and then thought it would be to cold in the pool...Well I was dead Wrong!! Music and Music Videos were really Neat!!! Temperature of pool seemed good and all the kids and Adults had a



































Rocking Great Time!!!

Rick Glad to hear you r better







but







you and Donna were Missed!!!

Thanks to Eric, Rick & Mike for all they did in organizing it all..... I am just a helper







to fill in as needed









It was great Seeing everyone and again and meeting folks for the first time!! I especially liked that i was able to get around and Talk to everyone!!!

Dean & Jodi!!! Thanks so much for making our rally a stop on your Trip!! You two are great people and we enjoyed meeting you..... Thats what makes this place so great....meeting good folks with common interests!! So glad you came all that way just to see us














!!!

Thanks to Huntr70, Tom Schaeffer Rv, and Keystone for donating the Coleman Road Trip Gas Grill, The Dominator (sh$% Kit) for the Give away, and all the hats and giveaways from Schaeffers..... That was Awesome!!

Jnk36jnk had honors as the furthest traveled and smallest member number. A sob Friend of mine's parents (rally on fathers day







) won the road grill..... ironically their SOB Fiver had been purchased from Tom Schaeffer Rv







, and Sydmeg1012 won the Sh$% Kit







as Leon would call it









Navycranes: Thanks for putting on a Fun kids Activity again this Year!!! It was awesome again - kids just love it!!

Thank you to each and everyone of you for making the rally part of your Families vacation/camping Planning, and for everyone's help when soemthing needed to be done!! With out each one of us planning on attending and pitching in, there would be no rally









I will post s group pic as soon as they upload...... we are "Late Leavers" so we just got home around 10 pm


----------



## clarkely

*Movie night Friday night:*

















*
Shaving Cream Balloons:*


















*Potluck:*
Need some pictures Here, if you have some please post or email them to me!! I was busy helping and my DW (MaaaaaaR) was busy with our 4 children







- so No I have no Photo's!!
*
Pool Party:*







Lights for dancing area, and a Music Video Production - all Pool side








*
Group Photo at the Pool party: *( i know we did not have everyone - but we got close to everyone)








*
Lots of Fun Pool play and photos as well









Thanks to All!!*


----------



## sydmeg1012

Some things only come around once in a lifetime....Halley's Comet, the 56-game hit streak....and now another rarity joins the list. The Webers were the last to leave the rally! Those of you who were there this year will be able to sit around the campfire and tell your grandkids that you were at the trip where sydmeg1012 was last out the door









Great rally this year, thanks to Mike, Rick and Clarke for taking the reins and organizing things. Once again thanks to Navycranes for the ever popular shaving cream balloon event, and to Eric for providing some great entertainment at the pool party! The music moved Mary so much she had to jump on Clarke's shoulders and make him fall in the pool









What makes these things work is the people, and we have a fantastic group. Looking forward to many more of these!


----------



## mikenkristipa

Thank You to everyone - Eric, Rob, Clarke, and Rick for helping to organize this event. It is great when so many different people who share a common interest (or two, or three) can come together and make it fun for all.

Thank You to our Oregon Travelers, Dean and Jodie (jnk36jnk), it was very nice to meet you. Maybe one day we will get to the left coast to meet some of the Outbacker's out there.

I think the kids will have to sleep for a couple of days to re-charge. I know Hannah is exhausted.

Rob (navycranes) thanks for the kids event and have a safe and fantastic journey for your vacation up thru New York and New Hampshire. Say hello to Wolfie for us.

Eric, the pool party was a great success. Great job on the DJ work and Movie screen. To take the time that it takes to put that stuff together, knowing all that you have going on, now that is dedication. Prayers go out to Missy for a speedy recovery.

Clarke - Jerry being the last out of the campground - I know you won't let that happen again.

Had a great time and we are looking forward to Jellystone Quarryville - Everyone have a great summer and i hope to see you all on the road soon!

Mike

Oh - Rick and Donna - You were missed by ALL!!!! See I almost missed putting you in my post. Donna, get him better so we don't miss anymore camping trips. Rick, listen to Donna! Seriously, you were asked about by just about everyone. I have some extra T-shirts if you know a good restauraunt we can meet at for dinner in Lancaster (or about 1/2 way from Reading, Shady Maple maybe) it would be great to see you guys.

Happy Camping!!!


----------



## clarkely

mikenkristipa said:


> Clarke - Jerry being the last out of the campground - I know you won't let that happen again.


What a wisenheimer that sydmeg1012........he had to pay for a whole extra day to leave later........

one of these days we will have to teach him how to set up in the dark and return home in the dark LMAO


----------



## clarkely

clarkely said:


> *
> Pool Party:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lights for dancing area, and a Music Video Production - all Pool side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *


*

Is the guy on the video screen related to Don??? they could pass as brothers*


----------



## Bonnie West

I justed wanted to thank everyone who planned the rally. It was the first for me and my family. We brought my parents and sisters family; They all loved it.

They are both now planning on attending other rallies. Can't wait.

Thank you again.

Bonnie West


----------



## sydmeg1012

clarkely said:


> Clarke - Jerry being the last out of the campground - I know you won't let that happen again.


What a wisenheimer that sydmeg1012........he had to pay for a whole extra day to leave later........

one of these days we will have to teach him how to set up in the dark and return home in the dark LMAO
[/quote]

I believe someone had to pay for a whole day to show up at 10 pm on Wednesday







And I left at my normal time, everyone else just left early


----------



## clarkely

sydmeg1012 said:


> Great rally this year, thanks to Mike, Rick and Clarke for taking the reins and organizing things.
> What makes these things work is the people, and we have a fantastic group. Looking forward to many more of these!


Need Props to go to ERIC aka Just Add Dirt; He started this years, he talked to the campground held sites, talked numbers with them. Then Rick and Mike Helped with the Website organization........ and i only filled in and helped as needed.....and used my Loud Whistle and Big Mouth to take charge


----------



## rdvholtwood

clarkely said:


> Great rally this year, thanks to Mike, Rick and Clarke for taking the reins and organizing things.
> What makes these things work is the people, and we have a fantastic group. Looking forward to many more of these!


Need Props to go to ERIC aka Just Add Dirt; He started this years, he talked to the campground held sites, talked numbers with them. Then Rick and Mike Helped with the Website organization........ and i only filled in and helped as needed.....and used my Loud Whistle and Big Mouth to take charge








[/quote]

This years rally started with a post and an idea of where to go - which Eric investigated and found for us. At that point, it was a team effort from those of us that helped make last year's rally a success. Despite the fact that we did hit some bumps in the road, but, we all pulled together to make it happen.

Eric, you did a GREAT job and only wish I could have been there this year!! I hope Missy gets better. Thanks to everyone who had participated in some way big or small at making this rally a success!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Northeast Summer Rally 2011!!! June 23-26 2011????? Twin Grove KOA +Hemlock Pavillion and Pool Party? This time We get everything available in sections "I" "L" "F" "N" "P" and "Q"; What does everybody think? Time for a new thread?

Rick; do you think you and Donna will be up for a Fall mini rally? We'll call it a "Moderator's Recoperation Extravaganza"!

Michelle and I had a nice time at this years rally despite all the personal issues; Thanks everyone for your help with watching Michelle and helping with the logistics and lending a hand when needed for the various events. And most of all, thanks for the moral support with Missy; You folks are the best!
Eric


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> Northeast Summer Rally 2011!!! June 23-26 2011????? Twin Grove KOA +Hemlock Pavillion and Pool Party? This time We get everything available in sections "I" "L" "F" "N" "P" and "Q"; What does everybody think? Time for a new thread?
> 
> Rick; do you think you and Donna will be up for a Fall mini rally? We'll call it a "Moderator's Recoperation Extravaganza"!
> 
> Michelle and I had a nice time at this years rally despite all the personal issues; Thanks everyone for your help with watching Michelle and helping with the logistics and lending a hand when needed for the various events. And most of all, thanks for the moral support with Missy; You folks are the best!
> Eric


I would vote for those dates..... what about a possible venue change........ we have a trip to Appalachian in October that there may be room at....


----------



## sydmeg1012

I'm all for those dates as well...that way I could get there earlier than Friday







I could go either way on a venue change, it doesn't really matter as long as it has the amenities we need (pool, place for potluck, etc).


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> Northeast Summer Rally 2011!!! June 23-26 2011????? Twin Grove KOA +Hemlock Pavillion and Pool Party? This time We get everything available in sections "I" "L" "F" "N" "P" and "Q"; What does everybody think? Time for a new thread?
> 
> Rick; do you think you and Donna will be up for a Fall mini rally? We'll call it a "Moderator's Recoperation Extravaganza"!
> 
> Michelle and I had a nice time at this years rally despite all the personal issues; Thanks everyone for your help with watching Michelle and helping with the logistics and lending a hand when needed for the various events. And most of all, thanks for the moral support with Missy; You folks are the best!
> Eric


I would vote for those dates..... what about a possible venue change........ we have a trip to Appalachian in October that there may be room at....
[/quote]

You mean a venue change for the summer 2011 rally or a different venue for a fall rally this year?


----------



## rdvholtwood

Just Add Dirt said:


> Northeast Summer Rally 2011!!! June 23-26 2011????? Twin Grove KOA +Hemlock Pavillion and Pool Party? This time We get everything available in sections "I" "L" "F" "N" "P" and "Q"; What does everybody think? Time for a new thread?
> 
> Rick; do you think you and Donna will be up for a Fall mini rally? We'll call it a "Moderator's Recoperation Extravaganza"!
> 
> Michelle and I had a nice time at this years rally despite all the personal issues; Thanks everyone for your help with watching Michelle and helping with the logistics and lending a hand when needed for the various events. And most of all, thanks for the moral support with Missy; You folks are the best!
> Eric


I would vote for those dates..... what about a possible venue change........ we have a trip to Appalachian in October that there may be room at....
[/quote]

You mean a venue change for the summer 2011 rally or a different venue for a fall rally this year?
[/quote]

Would like to see a change for next years rally - dates are ok, but, another CG. I know a Jersey Shore Rally has been kicked around. Might give some others a chance to attend...


----------



## clarkely

Fall - Rally - We have October 24th at Appalachian booked - Halloween camping - sites still available - could make it a mini rally - I already have like 12 + families going....

Next Summer rally June 24-26 Would be good. We could do a South Jersey, Maryland (Chesapeake), Or New York - Finger Lakes Or Lake George....... For some ideas


----------



## rdvholtwood

Just Add Dirt said:


> Rick; do you think you and Donna will be up for a Fall mini rally? We'll call it a "Moderator's Recoperation Extravaganza"!


Eric - maybe something in September? Of course, that's if Missy is feeling better by then - which we are all praying for!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

mikenkristipa and I were talking about doing some camping around Deep Creek Lake MD area: http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/western/deepcreek.asp

...Nice area...
also there's the Rocky Gap MD which is real nice
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/western/rockygap.asp

and then there's the legendary Yough river..with it's great conoeing and kayaking
Youghiogheny River Lake Recreation Area
http://visitpa.com/things-to-do/attraction-details/index.aspx?id=218578

Just a thought...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

clarkely said:


> *Movie night Friday night:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Shaving Cream Balloons:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Potluck:*
> Need some pictures Here, if you have some please post or email them to me!! I was busy helping and my DW (MaaaaaaR) was busy with our 4 children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - so No I have no Photo's!!
> *
> Pool Party:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lights for dancing area, and a Music Video Production - all Pool side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Group Photo at the Pool party: *( i know we did not have everyone - but we got close to everyone)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lots of Fun Pool play and photos as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to All!!*


I see Dean and Jodi!


----------

